# All New and Improved 2013 & 2014 Introduce Yourself Here Thread.



## MB1

The older Introduce Yourself Thread was up to 2,488 posts. It you would like to review it;

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge.../newbies-introduce-yerselves-here-268024.html

BTW I am MB1. Retired and living a dream life. Winter in Florida, summer in DC. Riding, kayaking, canoeing, SUPping, photography and more all with my lovely wife Miss M.


----------



## gte105u

Well I will jump in early. I work as a manager in construction. I took up riding in summer of '10 as a commute option and to get in shape. Lost 115 lbs since then. I still commute on a bike, enjoy the occasional triathlon or run race, and of course training rides and weekend rides. Just sold my hybrid after picking up my cyclocross bike. Currently my stable is a '12 Specialized Allez Comp Apex and a '12 Motobecane Fantom Cross Pro.


----------



## Mapei

Mapei is a bon viveur now in his golden years. He has been riding since the early 1970's, after selling a guitar to get up the cash to buy a Gitane Tour de France. A recent encounter with an automobile has temporarily made him a pedestrian, but his love and respect for the activity will certainly get him back in the game, sooner than later. He enjoys rides in the 30 to 50 mile range, with about 3,000 feet of climbing. He sings silly tunes as he peddles.


----------



## Len J

*All New and Improved 2013 Introduce Yourself Here Thread.*

Len J here. Been riding actively for 40 years or so. Love 30 to 50 mile rides to recharge my sanity. 

Part of the lounge Booty crew since cancer has touched too many I care about. 

Len


----------



## jwl325

Bill here, also retired, currently living in Sicily with my Navy-wife and our two pups, Maggie & Sadie. I enjoy non-competitive cycling, and have a couple road bikes and trail bike. Usually I just ride solo, or on the weekends with my wife. I'm also a couch-guitar player, mostly Beatles/'60s stuff.


----------



## scottzj

Scott here....43 and civilian working for the Dept of Defense/Navy. I am the system administrator and NET manager. I have been cycling for little over a couple years. I have lost over 125 lbs during that time frame, raced my first race and season...already Cat'ing up to Cat4, had a bad wreck in a Crit race breaking the frame in half and removing most of the skin from my left leg, and ride 3-4 times a week. 

Me picking up the rear after rotating from the front









My pleather of race bikes. 









Me in P-cola a few days before the race practicing TT bike


----------



## jeeper006

*All New and Improved 2013 Introduce Yourself Here Thread.*

Hello ladies and gents. David Johnson 25yrs old from Central Louisiana. I just graduated college this past December and now I'm in the whole job search thing!!! Quite excited to have what is hopefully a Monday-Friday job so I can do more group rides and events on the weekends. During school I always had part time jobs which always meant working weekends! Anyways tomorrow I will be making my first ride of 2013!!

View attachment 273209



Happy riding to everyone in 2013!


----------



## AlanE

AlanE here. Been on RBR forums for a few years, but we've never been formally introduced. 55 years old, retired, married, no kids, 1 dog & 2 cats. Ride mostly roads in NW New Jersey. I used to race road & track a bit, but was never very competitive so I gave it up a few years back. Current primary bike is an SWorks Tricross, backed up with a Trek 5200 and a Fuji fixie.


----------



## vautrain

Hello! I've been riding for a few years now, since moving to Chicago. I work at a fine, performing, and media arts college here, and ride to work almost every day. I like to get in a recreational/exercise ride on the weekends, but it's difficult in the winter. I like to ride solo, or in small groups of friends or with my wife, around 30-60 miles. I do an occasional organized century ride, but I'm not competitive.

My current stable, and it's grown and shrunk in the past few years, consists of a Motobecane Century Titanium Ultegra/Dura Ace, Trek District Carbon belt drive, and Swobo Novak 3-speed as my city/beater bike.

Both these bikes look a little different now, but you get the idea.

<img src="https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/473257_560532158871_1535423048_o.jpg" width="1000" />

<img src="https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/287105_538313285671_2599987_o.jpg" width="1000" />


----------



## jwl325

Beautiful shots! Pensacola?


----------



## webbmx7

Hello everyone. My name is Nic, I'm 25, from Ohio, and work for American Honda Motor Co. Inc as a mechanical engineer. My girl friend and I got into road biking in 2012 late and have been hooked ever since. I now commute to work on a Giant Defy 5, and group/sport ride a 2012 Trek Madone 4.5 .

I love to ride and love to talk bicycles with anyone. Recently I started a bicycle club at work and I am organizing a tour ride for Relay for Life of Miami County Ohio. If anyone wants to ride from South Western Ohio shoot me a message!
View attachment 273268
View attachment 273269


----------



## x37

*My name is LEX!*

My name is Lex, I race and train like a maniac for one reason: I LOVE riding my bike, and have loved it ever since I can remember. In 2012, I rode an Orbea Orca mounted with SRAM RED on my racing bike and FORCE on my training bike. I trained and raced on HED wheels, and I use a QUARQ powermeter during training and for workout and race analysis afterwards.

I race all over North America, and have raced in Belgium, France, Germany, The Netherlands and Sweden.View attachment 273282
​​Check out my website by googling Lex Albrecht !


----------



## Akirasho

webbmx7 said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Nic, I'm 25, from Ohio, and work for American Honda Motor Co. Inc as a mechanical engineer. My girl friend and I got into road biking in 2012 late and have been hooked ever since. I now commute to work on a Giant Defy 5, and group/sport ride a 2012 Trek Madone 4.5 .
> 
> I love to ride and love to talk bicycles with anyone. Recently I started a bicycle club at work and I am organizing a tour ride for Relay for Life of Miami County Ohio. If anyone wants to ride from South Western Ohio shoot me a message!
> View attachment 273268
> View attachment 273269


... and so neat and spiffy... yep, looks like an engineer's room to me...

If you're ever down towards Dayton or Cincy, put out a buzz (be warned that I'm old and grumpy).


----------



## rxmoore

Greetings - 

Aside from the opportunity to introduce myself, I also get the chance to get rid of that annoying "Our records indicate that you have never posted to our site before!" thing at the top of every page every time I visit here. Two birds, so to speak.

I'm Rick, a 55 year old native Michigander, living in Saginaw. I returned to cycling on July 4th, 2012 after taking, well, several decades off. I managed 1,500 miles last year after my late start. Shooting for 3,000 this year. Not too bad for a old, bald fat man.

My girlfriend and I ride mostly rail-trails, with a little bit of road riding mixed in. We're lucky enough to live within 45 minutes of two excellent rail-trails and two not-so-spectacular ones. 

RXM

View attachment 273321


----------



## Wallstreet

*All New and Improved 2013 Introduce Yourself Here Thread.*

Passion: I enjoy the world as it lets me live, passion to me is riding my bikes in the mountains. 





























Home trainer:-









29er










“Passion, it lies in all of us, sleeping... waiting... and though unwanted... unbidden... it will stir... open its jaws and howl. It speaks to us... guides us... passion rules us all, and we obey. What other choice do we have? Passion is the source of our finest moments. The joy of love... the clarity of hatred... and the ecstasy of grief. It hurts sometimes more than we can bear. If we could live without passion maybe we'd know some kind of peace... but we would be hollow... Empty rooms shuttered and dank. Without passion we'd be truly dead.”
J. Wheddon


----------



## cmtbiz

Hello folks, I'm a long time Mountain Bike (trails) and just currently really interested in Road Bikes. I found this forum and hoping that I will learn many things from people's experiences. Wish that people can help me to start with my road cycling. Regards to all..


----------



## craig_d

Hi I'm Craig from delaware - guess I'll use this as my first post. I haven't biked in over 20 years, I picked up a mountain bike a few months ago and decided I LOVED biking again. Changed out the tires for a more road friendly tread and have been using it as a commuter as well as logging some minimal miles on weekends. Did 32 this past weekend to start the new year and it felt great.

Now I'm in the market for my first (real) road bike, hoping to have something decent to ride before spring rolls around so I can start training for some longer charity rides I want to do.

Have enjoyed lurking around for the last month or so, have gotten a ton of great information, and am looking forward to being able to put it to good use.


----------



## cmtbiz

I just went on scouting for road bikes and found one I really like within my price range. Its the '13 Trek 1.2C
I hope I made the right decision as a start for my road cycling experience. I was asked if I am comfortable with 9 speed. I guess for now its fine. I plan to ride only within the city without much hills for now.




cmtbiz said:


> Hello folks, I'm Cesar here in Central New Jersey. I'm a long time Mountain Bike (trails) and just currently really interested in Road Bikes. I found this forum and hoping that I will learn many things from people's experiences. Wish that people can help me to start with my road cycling. Regards to all..


----------



## BikeNewbie123

Hi there, everyone! My name is Jim, I am on here trying to find some info and possibly someone looking to buy 3 bikes I just inherited. I'm not much of a rider, or else I would keep these bikes. Hard times and limited space. But, as I read more and more, it seems not many people are very interested in the 3 that I have. To me, I thought the culture, would be like classic cars, something I love and deal with on a daily basis.. But maybe, I am just finding the wrong people, maybe the right people, are here! Well, if anyone can give me info or are interested, let me know. As I was told, all parts are original. Here I have a Schwinn Paramount Series 90 in red white and blue. A Carnielli Bottecchia Campo Del Mundo in red and white and a Serotta Club Special in black and gold, with these glue on tires!! That seems crazy to me, but probably normal for everyone else! Now, for this bike, I definitely do remember my father picking it up from the dealer and just hanging it on the wall, it was his "showpiece" as he called it. I hear that all to often in the car business, "This car was hardly driven" and most of the time, they are lying, but I can say, that I don't think it ever came off of that wall! Anyways, if anyone can give me any info, most appreciated! Thank you


----------



## Meg8580

Hello everyone!! I'm Meg, 32 from Jersey and somewhat new to cycling. Beginning of 2011 I saw an advertisement for a bike tour while at the gym....figured I would sign up and if by the time the event came I wasn't ready I just wouldn't do it. Event came and I managed though struggled and realized what people meant when they said you can't get a good bike at Target or other chain stores. Granted the bike was about 7 years old, but nonetheless I knew something had to change if I was going to seriously do these tours. Went to my local bike shop who where phenomenal and patiently answered all of my questions and walked out with a hybrid.....Trek 7000. Did four tours in 2011 including a century...granted it was relatively flat, but I did it. Halfway through the 2012 cycling season I came to find out the hard way on the Tour de Long Valley that I needed to really consider investing in a road bike. By mid August I became the owner of a Trek Madone....not only a road bike but also went clipless. What a difference! Ended up doing nine tours in 2012 and while not a newbie to cycling per se, I still have a lot to learn and looking for ways to improve for the upcoming tour season. Scrolling through the forums here and think I have come to the right place.


----------



## boneman

Been riding seriously for over forty years. Just turned 60 last year and thinking about retiring in six months time. 

Born in NYC, grew up NY and CT, university in Boston. Have been offshore now for 14 years, London, Shanghai and now Singpore. 

Travel for biz about 150k miles/year and travel extensively for pleasure as well. Still get in my 10k km a year but this work thing's getting in the way.

Friends, hanging out with my wife, politics, music, travel and riding my bike are what I enjoy.

Just back from a trip to Myanmar.


----------



## Phoenix1

Such great pics of everyone's rides! I'm new to cycling and am on the hunt for my first road bike. About me: mid-30s living in southern Connecticut (with stops in DC, MA, and NYC along the way) working in the legal field. 

A buddy of mine who competes in Ironman recently offered me his old(ish) Trek road bike with Shimano 105 to get me started. I'm very excited to pick it up from storage later this month!

I'm hoping to glean some beginner tips from you folks here in the forum. I know very little about cycling at the moment so please have patience with me! Thanks everyone!

PS If anyone knows of any CT cycling clubs or rides please pass them along. Thanks.


----------



## DavidSal

Hello everyone, 

Just signed up as I am looking to find some good advise on where to purchase a good bike in the Southern DC/Northern VA area. Been looking at the Scattante CFR-LE that is priced at 1200 bucks right now with the 105 components.


----------



## jshoebox

I signed up to learn more, get some advice and keep informed. I just started seriously riding again, and am looking to upgrade my bike and ride 2500 miles which would be about 500 more than last year. Looking forward to participating here


----------



## motorbacon

Hello Hello, 

Just wanted to drop in and say hi. I've been over at mtbr for a while and riding on skinnies for some time. 

If you see a tall fat kid on some Scattante framed cross bike in the Bay Area, it's probably me. Down to just a cross bike since most local trail riding is as exciting as watching tv on my couch. 

-Matias


----------



## Corey213

Hey Everyone!

I just joined the forums. I have been looking for a good cycling forum and came across this one today. After reading some of the threads I have come to really enjoy the content and ease of use.

So I have been riding bikes for a long time. I have done a 5, 10, 25, 50, and 75 mile ride on my trek 4300. Not the easiest bike to do the longer rides on but I love riding so I enjoyed it. I figured I should finally splurge and get me the right gear so I have finally done that too. I got a cannondale CAAD10 5 105. I also got my wife a trek lexa because I usually force her to do things with me. So yea, I'm just starting out with actual road bike gear so thank you in advance for all your help!

View attachment 273468


----------



## The Dude Abides

*Aussie user*

Hi One and all,

I too am a new user looking to enrich my cycling. If find these forums useful for gaining additional knowledge on all aspects of cycling such as maintenance tips and ideas, riding styles, etc

I ride an OppyC6. Australian Brand carbon machine running Ultegra 6700

View attachment 273479


----------



## mtorres92

New to biking in transition from military to law enforcement and wanted something to keep me in shape so I bought a fuji elios 2 finest from 2003 for 150 with less then 100 miles on it


----------



## kennethsross

*Born-again biker.......*

That's a title that get's used in lots of ways!

In this context, it means I'm getting back on my bike after a few years off it. I'm in my mid-50's. Was fit as a teenager, up to mid 20's. Then busyness of life left little time for fitness. Weight crept steadily on until I turned 40 weighing 260 pounds. A friend suggested that I should start running with him, and before long, I was running every other day, averaging around 30-35 miles each week. I then started cycling on all the in-between days, building up to around 100 miles each week. Within 18 months, I weighed 175 pounds, had a resting pulse of 46 bpm, and felt better at 42 than I did at 22!.

A year later, my knees started to give in. Tried physio, tried orthopaedics, but bottom line was my knees were shot. Kind of lost heart, gave up on the exercise, and ended up a couple of years later back at 260 pounds. And that's pretty much where I've stayed. Until now.

I have decided to tackle this. It's not a New Year's Resolution - it's a life resolution. Between cycling, walking and sensible dieting, I aim to get back to where I was. I'll feel the better of it, and I'm sure my wife will be happy to see me shift the weight - she's still within just a few pounds of her weight when we married (almost 25 years ago).

I guess in some respects I should be glad. Even with the excess weight, my pulse is low 70's and my BP 138/90. Not brilliant, but not enough for my physician to recommend medication. Fact is, reaching my mid 50's and taking no prescription meds is probably something to be thankful for.

The bike I'll be using is a Dawes Horizon touring bike. 24 speed, with Alivio rear mech and STI shifters. I live on the coast, but we have a relatively narrow coastal plain (just a couple of miles), then the roads heading inland are at best called 'undulating'. You're either going up, or you're going down - not too many level stretches.

Who knows, if I manage to get below the 200 pound mark, I might start thinking about something lighter.

And finally, that 'born-again biker' title? Yeah, it does reflect both my cycling and my faith - but that's a topic better reserved for discussions over on the non-cycling forum!


----------



## stocky

Well I am new to riding and to be honest dont really have any clue about road bikes but i have recently got given and old specialized tricross frame which I am really interested in doing up so I joined this forum to get some pointers


----------



## F350Lawman

Hello... from Orange County NY!!

Like everyone else I lived on a bike as a kid, BMX bikes, later MTBs...etc. My only real adult biking was as a Bike Sgt. in the NYPD for a time and commuting from SI to NYC also for a time. That ended about 15 years ago and between then and now its been a very few casual rides at the local trail with the family (I am 46 now).


What got me thinking about biking was donating a support vehicle and volunteering for a 4 day charity cycling event last year from Boston to NYC. At the event I resisted the impulse (and coaxing) to ride a day or 2, but made a determination to ride in the same event next year. I was in pretty good shape from playing fairly competitive Racquetball regularly, but smart enough to know that my seat and back would probably be suffering terribly even after 1 day on a bike. This MAY be the first time I made such a smart decision regarding any type of physical activity 


So when the event ended I started reading and bike shopping. I didn't want to spend a ton until when/if I display enough commitment and I wanted a flatbar road bike or hybrid. I had owned a nice used Fuji road bike while in H.S.(stolen) and knew after cervical fusion and artificial disc surgery 2 years ago, the position in the drops is not for me any longer. Leaning over and pointing my face forward is just not comfortable at ALL. Wife ended up getting me a Giant Rapid 3 for Christmas (and a gazillion accessories)...well actually I put my name on the bike and filled a shopping bag that I conveniently also left in the store, but what the hell . I started riding the next day. Weather sucks here, we had, snow, cold, rain and now 2 days of blinding for but I have managed to get out a maybe 7 times for short rides of between 10-20 miles each @ a slow 13-14mph pace (time/daylight limited), mostly on rolling terrain. Its all very new to me, grew up in very flat Brooklyn NY and never had clip-less pedals etc. (so far no falls  )


Think I will finish January riding solo doing 20ish mile rides and then join the local riders on some 25-40 mile rides based out of the LBS. I feel pretty good now but I sucked the first few days!  My goal really is to use cycling as a way to get in shape and have some fun, while leaving Rball as a competitive outlet (Rball as the sole means to stay in shape is just too hard on the body). Also hoping to do the, relatively ( I am told) NYC to Boston ride in September comfortably. I want to ENJOY the event not suffer through it as some unprepared folks do, I am too old for that crap


----------



## steel rider

Just saying Hi as a returning poster. I have to make 5 posts before I create a topic...

Dong some carbon research and seriously looking at the likes of Pedal Force.





Thanks


----------



## joeyrentrunwrite

Hi There,

I'm Anna. I started as a road rider and I'm in the process of transitioning into triathlon! SO excited to be taking on my first race this summer. HUGE fan of cycling on the West Side Highway, but love to hear about new routes!


----------



## Dustytrails

dustytrails here. ride central texas rolling hills. started riding....wow four months ago already. Bought best bike i could afford 725.00 for a Cervelo P2. Love this bike. Been riding twice a week. all my rides end pretty much same way....quad cramp. i have foam rollered myself to death. I was forced to start out riding hills from day one. i dont like the trainer...and not crazy about spin bikes either. thinking need to do squats to build up. anyway I am a triathlete (sprints) last season i rented a bike and raced no training. I did pretty good in spite of that stupidity. LOL I was fit thru mid twenties...then took seven years off after baby. Got serious about Tri's about a year ago.


----------



## Europa

Hi everyone, i decided to join this rich comunity so we can share some wisdom about cycling and everything else. Im 26 years old and I live in Georgia, Lawrenceville. I own 2 road bikes, French made Motobecane Jubile sport and Pinarello Pedro Delgado Signature version 1988 Tour De France (campy) recently purchased. I have been enjoying Motobecane alot tho, it is perfect geometry for me and it just feels so roomy. Ill post some pictures of both bikes tomorow after I do some cleaning, good night yall


----------



## BigPoser

What's up all?! I'm just getting back into road riding; it's been 22 some odd years. Just picked up a new Masi Evoluzione and I'm hoping to get it next week. Can't wait! Live in Bakersfield, CA and my other passion is wakeboarding, but my body is starting to pay the price after 13 years. I'll post a pic of my new ride when I get her all dialed in. Cheers!


----------



## kingpin26

Hello Steve here 25 and been riding about a year in Pinellas county Florida. Loving the sport so far and can't beat riding up and down the beach 
Current ride is a jamis Ventura race dura ace crank 105 group cero wheels nothing special but gets going


----------



## strong

Hello fellow cyclist. I'm new to RBR and rather new to cycling. No pics yet and currently no bike either. Started in may on a Fuji newest1.0 but took advantage of the 12 month return policy at performance to upgrade to a performance geometry road bike.


----------



## horvatht

*All New and Improved 2013 Introduce Yourself Here Thread.*

Love the new app


----------



## kimpossible

Hi my name is Kimberly aka KimPossible and I am a new owner of a 2012 Cannondale Supersix 5 105 48cm road bike. I am a century rider and am new to owning the Cannondale. So far I have road 30 miles on it perfecting the reach and feel for fine tuning the fit to my comfort.


----------



## kimpossible

I was doing a google search on Cannondale Forums and came across this one. I am hoping to hear opinions about the Cannondale and possible upgrades that I am thinking about. My Husband also purchased a 2012 Cannondale CAAD 63cm. He is a tall man and it took some time to get him a Bike that would fir him properly that did not brake the bank.


----------



## Oddbot

*All New and Improved 2013 Introduce Yourself Here Thread.*

Here's my intro post. I'm 21 currently living in Harrisonburg va. I literally just got into cycling, the only past experience I have is on my old MTB as a kid. Right now I'm almost done converting a 1970's azuki road bike to a fixed gear which I have affectionately named the "super bee". Now for the pics of what I have so far. 

Here's how I got it from my grandparents.
View attachment 274296

The bike stripped down. 
View attachment 274297

And a few more pics of my progress. 
View attachment 274298

I had to modify the crankset to attach the 36t gear. 
View attachment 274299

View attachment 274300

And where I left the bike today to be finish at Shenandoah bike company. 
View attachment 274303


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Greetings everyone. My name is Fai. I live in Peoria, Illinois though am from E. Lansing, Michigan. I started biking on my Trek 800 and Trek 930 mt. bike back in college(91-95) as a form of transportation between classes and the dorm since my alma mater have a huge campus. I continued to ride for few years after I dropped out. Got into serious running and start racing locally between 1999-2007. 

In summer of 2007, I blew out my ACL and torn my meniscus from playing tennis, which I injured from skiing that past winter. Had surgery and the doctor told me it would be wise to bike more and run less to reduce wear and tear on my knee. I decided to pickup a 1997 Trek 5200 on Craigslist and try out road cycling without spending a lot of money since I weren't sure if it's something I would stick to it. 

I rode over 500 miles in 2008 between road cycling and bike commuting since I went back to college to get my degree. Same with 2009 as I was gearing to get my degree. I rode over 1000 mi(1576 mi) in 2010 which I never thought I could do. Since I enjoyed road biking so much, last year I decided to get a bike that really fit me since my Trek was a tad big on me. Winded up getting a Cervelo S2 after trying it and a R3 at the Cervelo Demo at a LBS. My goal this year is to ride 2000 mi or more.

























S2 will be getting a wheelset upgrade when I get around to it, since I brought some 38mm carbon last week.


----------



## odearja

Hello, 
My name is Josh and I discovered cycling late last year. It was rough getting started, but I love every minute of it. I have a Giant Escape as my only ride for a starter, and I hope to move into a more serious road bike maybe next year. Here in Central Il, it seems relatively flat when you are driving, but after you learn the benefits of pedal power, all those hidden rolling hills come showing their ugly faces!!!!


----------



## marinoni62

Hello all,

I have been reading on this forum for a while now, it is time to do my first post. 

I have been riding for about 20 years now. I started in a nice Panasonic DX-3000, it was mid-to low end, but it did have index shifting and aero brake levers, so it had the latest technology at the time. I have an affinity to steel frames, but I have tried aluminum and titanium frames, they all ride very nice. As you can tell from my user name, i like marinoni's, i have 2, one is a lugged Columbus ELOS frameset and the other one is a Puima with Columbus Spirit tubing. Both are really nice riding bicycles, but my time for a carbon bike has come. I want to get some direction from this community on carbon frames with a specific riding preference. So I hope to post some questions for the group here.


----------



## Jerhalco

I am from ILLINOIS, a farmer and seed technician. I have loved riding a bike since I was a boy. I am now 61. I have a stable full of bikes even a couple of carbon fibers. I don't seem to get rid of any they just stay on!!


----------



## EggSalad

Hi everyone,

Saying hello from the hilly southwest of Las Vegas Nevada. I say hilly, for one, because it is and two, compared to home, Orlando Florida, this place might as well be the Alps. I first started riding when I was 16-17, rode a used Trek first. Couple years in bought a first gen. Trek Aluminum 1500, at least that's what I remember. Slowly lost interest due to work and rapid success and haven't ridden in nearly twenty years. Until now! I'm back, and at 40 I can't wait to get back in the saddle. I've been hanging around the site now for a couple months and have gleaned a lot of good info to hopefully make good decisions. The cycling world has changed to say the least.
I'm sure I'll bump in to you folks around here from time to time.

Scott


----------



## majbuzz

Another new guy here. Been out of cycling for a few years but decided I missed it too much so got back in. Just upgraded my late '90's Colnago for a new BMC and happy to be riding again. Looks like a great forum and look forward to getting involved in all the bike talk.


----------



## NorcalBenny

Hi there folks, my main experience with bikes have been casual rides on mtb's, but not so much for the last couple years. The time has come though where i want to get more exercise and commute by bike, so i'm getting a road bike and going for it.


----------



## peeler

My name is Richard, I live in Va. Ive been riding road bike on and off for the last 15 years for cross training for my mt biking, just in the last 2-3 years I've started riding more and more road. I've used it for rehab of knees and achille tendon tear, as well as for enjoyment. I've started doing a lot of centuries in the last 2 years and really enjoy the endurance part of it. I like to climb.Now I have started using my mt bike to off set my training for road riding.I ride a 2009 Cannondale Synapse 5 carbon with Sram red/force mix and HED rims laced to power tap hubs(cycleops)


----------



## MadoneTrek12

*New to the forum!!!*

View attachment 274786


Hello Everyone...Just signed up and ready to go! I'm from Santa Rosa, CA and just got a Trek Madone 4.5 and put on Bontrager R3 racing wheelset. I need some advice from you guys since I'm a newbie. I bought my new road bike for $2,199.53 did I get ripped off? 

The cost for everything:
Kool covers for SPD cleats...........$17.99
Trek Madone 4.5 bike..................$1699.99
Shimano pedals 5700..................$98.99
Bontrager race shoes...................$110.49
Tubes........................................$6.79x2
WaterBottle cage........................$8.49x2
Bontrager R3 wheelset................$250.00

Kinda seems high, please let me know thanks


----------



## cmtbiz

Hi, I don't see its a ripoff. The lowest price I can find in my LBS for Madone 4.5 is $1,800 (original MSRP $2,099). The rest of the accessories are about right. I paid more for the Shimano pedals and for the Bontrager Race shoes.. same price I got it here. If you are going to buy the accessories from online, you could save a little and you still have to pay for the shipping. You replaced with a new Wheetset for the total final price, thats a great bargain. Maybe some folks here could get a better deal. But nothing beat from buying from a LBS. The store I made purchase, comes with Lifetime Free Service as long as you own the bike and store exists.




MadoneTrek12 said:


> View attachment 274786
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone...Just signed up and ready to go! I'm from Santa Rosa, CA and just got a Trek Madone 4.5 and put on Bontrager R3 racing wheelset. I need some advice from you guys since I'm a newbie. I bought my new road bike for $2,199.53 did I get ripped off?
> 
> The cost for everything:
> Kool covers for SPD cleats...........$17.99
> Trek Madone 4.5 bike..................$1699.99
> Shimano pedals 5700..................$98.99
> Bontrager race shoes...................$110.49
> Tubes........................................$6.79x2
> WaterBottle cage........................$8.49x2
> Bontrager R3 wheelset................$250.00
> 
> Kinda seems high, please let me know thanks


----------



## MadoneTrek12

Awesome! Thank you for your input...do you know what other upgrades I can make to this bike that will make it lighter and faster ? I' brand new to this sport. I'm transitioning from two sports, basketball and football, and now I see myself heading in the direction of Snowboarding and Road Biking yeessss!!!!


----------



## cmtbiz

For immediate solution without spending more money? Lighter and Faster? 
You will get response from people that you need to loose weight to make it lighter.. j/k LOL

You have an awesome bike!! :thumbsup:

To maintain light, for now.. don't put too much accessories on your bike. or do not put on any accessories at all. Buy a carbon race shoes.. that would shed a few but not a lot that would help I think. IMO. 

To ride faster, ride, ride and ride everyday.. to build your endurance. 



MadoneTrek12 said:


> Awesome! Thank you for your input...do you know what other upgrades I can make to this bike that will make it lighter and faster ? I' brand new to this sport. I'm transitioning from two sports, basketball and football, and now I see myself heading in the direction of Snowboarding and Road Biking yeessss!!!!


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

MadoneTrek12 said:


> Awesome! Thank you for your input...do you know what other upgrades I can make to this bike that will make it lighter and faster ? I' brand new to this sport. I'm transitioning from two sports, basketball and football, and now I see myself heading in the direction of Snowboarding and Road Biking yeessss!!!!


Welcome. Personally, I feel the most bang for the buck in weight saving would be carbon wheels. You can save give or take 1 pound there depending on wall depth of the rims. I brought a set of 2012 Boyd 38mm carbon clincher 2 weeks ago since they were on clearance for 20% off. It will save me almost 1 pound since my Xero Lite XR1 weigh over 1800gm and the Boyd's weigh 1434gm. 

Another part you can upgrade is your crank. Again, a carbon crank will save you significant amount of weight over an alloy crank.


----------



## sli4

hey everyone. 
new to the forum. wanted to say hi. 
I have a sekai road bike that I like to maintain and ride around the city. 
currently trying to find out what model it is and enjoy the forums! thanks


----------



## Polina

Hello ! just wanted to say hi. Me and my friend (professional cyclist) are going to Hossegor this summer and looking for professional cyclists who is training around , so we could train together. If you guys know anyone who lives around Hossegor, Biaritz...we will be so thankful for any info! thank you in advance.


----------



## Scott AFD

Hello everybody,
I am a new member in the forum. I hope to have many fan hours here!


----------



## franklinb965

Hey MB1, that first picture of you biking...where is that? Is that Florida or DC? I am in South Florida, and wherever you are biking looks beautiful.


----------



## ercflyer

Hello! I've been lurking for a while now but this is my first post. I picked up a mountain bike last summer (Spec. Carve Comp) and it, combined with better eating and a ton of walking saw me lose 70 pounds. Now I'm looking for my first road bike to help me build on what I've done so far and expand my cycling into new direction.


----------



## DrDamage

Hi all,

I've been reading some of the threads on this forum and though I had best sign up.

I'm an Aussie and I currently race sprint and olympic distance triathlons - slowly working my way to longer course type events.


----------



## H78

Hi folks,

My name is Josh. I currently live in Boston, but grew up in New Hampshire. I got into cycling in 2008 after I treated myself to a Lemond Reno for my first road bike. I've never raced competitively, and actually took all of last year off due to problems with my bike, but fully anticipate getting back into the scene this spring.

Some of you have some amazing machines - looking forward to learning about them and all of you!

Josh


----------



## H78

Oh, and I should add - my goal by the end of this summer is to complete the Kancamagus Highway in New Hampshire. Lofty goal, but I plan on working hard to get there!


----------



## MadoneTrek12

Can anyone point me to where I can find a group to ride with in Sonoma County? I hear there are a lot of great rides but I definitely want to get a good ride in with a group so I can experience, "my backyard beauty!" thanks all.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Go to the regional ride forum in the middle of the main page and do a search. People post alot about routes and what not.


----------



## retroawesomeness

Hello everybody, 
I always lurk around forums but never joined. I've been riding since 2006 and never stopped. For the past two years I've been riding mostly knobbies on my free time and only ride curly bars for commuting. Since I started college three years ago, my riding time has been cut but I still ride when I can. One more year to go! 

Here are my main rides:

View attachment 274996

Soma Pick up Artist: first prototype. Disclaimer: I work for them. I'm the main tester for this bike. The bike got its name when I rode this bike around UC Berkeley and got so much attention, even from the ladies. Great for SF Bike Party hauling beer.

View attachment 274997

My CX bike, currently set up as a rando bike. I've had knobbies on these since I built it up. I use this bike for CX races and mountain biking. I only put slicks on it last year when I used this bike for touring last summer. 

View attachment 274998

My current main road bike, also my commuter. Gravity Liberty frame. Built from mostly from my parts bin except the Veloce shifters and J-tek shiftmate. It is set up with Brooks saddle, 105 rd, IRD fd, Sugino cranks, Campy shifters, and Ultegra on Open Pro wheelset. I prefer this bike so much more than the Specialized Roubaix I used to have. 

And I recently picked up a Michael Celmins road bike with DA and Campy Record parts. I'm turning it into my main commuter. I'm still working on it as it needs a lot of work. I get nervous sometimes locking up my main road bike in San Francisco. 

My riding nowadays consists of my 17 mile commute to or from campus and occasional mountain biking. I long for the old days when I used to go for 60 mile rides.


----------



## fivetenagain

Hello, 

I just started road riding a year ago and mountain biking about five years ago. I'd like to further my knowledge of road biking so I'm posting up and reading forum pages. I'll probably be asking dumb questions shortly. I'm currently riding a Giant Defy Advance 2 following advice from a friend.

-Jason


----------



## yetibikefan

*introducing myself*

Hi everyone, I am an amateur cyclist from belgium and just wanted to say hello to everyone.
This forum was very helpfully for me because I wanted to purchase a pinarello ( chinarello ) and I had several questions such as " build quality . I am very happy I did purchase one from greatkeen ( fast delivery-good quality- good communication ) I am posting a pic from the bike which I have build off with sram red yellow limited tour edition -ritchey zeta wheels - zipp vuka sprint handlebar.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Sweet bike. Now you just need a yellow saddle and spacers to match the bike.


----------



## CO500

Hi All, I live in sport heaven Bend Oregon. I sometimes commute to work 25 miles on the road bike and commute home on the Mt Bike with 30 miles of single track. I ride Mt bikes, road and cross and like to do about 12-15 centuries during the summer. I lead a annual fund raiser ride called the Central Oregon 500. 5 days of centuries all based out of Bend Or. 6/5 to 6/9 this year. Google Central Oregon 500 for ride information.
Been riding since the 70's when I bought my brand new Pugeot UO8 for $100.00. Living the dream.
This is one of my favorite rides. Mackenzie pass in june, closed to cars.


----------



## yetibikefan

Hello everyone, I am from belgium and new to rhe forum. After reading threads from bikes made in China I decided to order one and I am very pleased with it. Soon the classics begin and I am fortunate to see all of them because they are ridden in my back yard ( sort of speak )
As soon as they start I will post some pics from " tour of flanders and paris-roubaix.
greetz Claude


----------



## 2zero

Hi! I'm Paul from Albany NY. Always lurked here but finally got my bike, Giant Defy 1. Weather sucks right now, but the minute the rain cleans up the road I'm going riding. But for now I'll just stare at the bike. Ultimately I'd like to go to Italy (Piedmont Region) and ride with some friends.


----------



## alegerlotz

<moved my post to the end of the thread>


----------



## alegerlotz

I'm Alan

I live in Southern New Hampshire and got into riding again last summer. I had given it a try in the early 2000s but gave it up mainly because of issues with numbness with my wrists and "downstairs".

Last April I decided I wanted to be more fit because 47 was coming up and I felt that I should drop a few pounds. I got out my old Trek 2000 road bike (that I bought and road last in 2001 or 2002), dusted it off, and went for a ride. The first one was 6 miles and my legs were spent, but the bike worked fine. I soon was up to rides in the low 20 mile range on weekends and during the week when possible (I travel *a lot* for work). While on vacation at Cape Cod I stepped it up a bit, did some 30+ mile rides, and then did my first metric century from Orleans to Provincetown and back.

I still was having some numbness when I started riding again, but after my fitness improved I spent more climbs out of the saddle and I think that varying my riding position helped with that. It didn't eliminate it completely, though.

In October I had a spoke problem with one of my wheels and brought my bike in to have the wheel fixed and to get a much needed service since at this point I had put on about 800 miles since mid July and had done little to the bike after getting it out of the basement.

I always thought that I was improperly sized for my bike and that that may have been the reason for some of the numbness issue. The bike shop agreed and said that we could cheat some of the settings on my bike to make it less of an issue. I said "Got any deals on a 56cm bike instead?" and walked out with a 2010 Trek Madone 3.1 for a third off and *love it*. I still have the old Trek 2000 and I've been riding that on the trainer over the winter. I ended up getting in about 200 miles on the Madone before cold and snow got in the way. I also upgraded the saddle because anyone with a Madone 3.1 knows that the saddle is less than comfortable.

I did all of my rides solo last year, but this year I'm looking at doing some group rides with the bike shop or a charity ride or two with friends.


----------



## rhacryce

Hello, I'm new here and fairly new to Road biking. I've ridden MTB for a few years and started road riding to commute to work and the rest is history, I was hooked after the first ride. I'm looking forward to learning as much as possible from the more experienced riders,thanks. Bobby


----------



## gpa357

Glenn Here, Just joined today, looking forward to being a member.


----------



## MB1

franklinb965 said:


> Hey MB1, that first picture of you biking...where is that? Is that Florida or DC? I am in South Florida, and wherever you are biking looks beautiful.


The biking photo is on the West Orange trail in Winter Garden just outside of Orlando. Florida of course!


----------



## powellwill91

Why hello all, I'm a new road biker, riding an old Cannondale given to me by my father. I also like to ride a bit in the woods on a Hardrock. I am trying to get my endurance up on the roads, let's hope the spring and summer helps me out with my plan. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## EMMANUEL151

Hello guys I m Emmanuel from France so ,sorry for my English not that good.
Went back on the bike last year and did 14000km road+mtb i did stop nearly 10years so i have to loose weight and get back in shape but so far it s not to bad From 105kg to 87KG right now looking forward to head back to the 82kgs so i m 1M82 , but now i enjoy climbing again.
I just baught a FM066 SL coming from a canyon CF10 and a TCR Composite1 .
So i found this forum really helpful.


----------



## NorthCountySD

What's up guys? Been mountain biking a while, but new to the road world. Definitely into it already, however. The 101 here in San Diego is a great starting point, for sure. Just picked up a 2012 Cannondale SuperSix last week and loving it so far.

Perhaps a stupid question: I'm used to having my Camelbak bag on my bag where I store my patch kit, extra tube, tools, etc. How's it done on the road? Just jersey pockets, or saddle pouch? Not really trying to look like a kook, so your two cents would be great. Thanks and I look forward to more posts!


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

It's a personal preference. I like to put it in my back jersey pockets. I put the spare tube, tire lever and sometimes white lightning in a zip-loc bag and then put it in one of the pocket, put the crank brothers mini pump in another pocket, energy bar, keys and cell phone is my last pocket.


----------



## NorthCountySD

Cool - thanks for the reply!


----------



## Steinekenbda

Brian from the island of Bermuda. I used to be big into racing road/tri/mtb as a young and fit teenager but lost it all in my college years. I'm 28 now and fell back in love with mountain bike riding/racing about 6 months ago and have lost 10lbs from 205 - 195. Looking forward to carrying my fittnes over to the road bike season and am looking to upgrade from the second hand caad8 i have now. 

hoping this site is as helpful as the MTBR site has been in making my bike choice and building up my training for the season!


----------



## Lanceropolis

*All New and Improved 2013 Introduce Yourself Here Thread.*

Hey. 

I'm lance and I'm very new to cycling.


----------



## Coldfuzzz

Hey, how's it going? I'm coldfuzzz, I'm a Massachusetts resident and a college student with an aspiration to be an English teacher. 
I got into biking a few years ago, and it's changed my life. back in Highschool I'd bike to class, and got to the point where I could outpace the buses that drove by there. I'm still learning, and odds are good if you pointed a brand or specific part I wouldn't have a clue what you're talking about, but I'm seeking to change that. 
I ride an older Fuji del Rey ten speed, She's my pride and joy. This isn't her, but it's definitely a close cousin.
View attachment 275613


----------



## Winn

Thought I would go ahead and introduce myself. I have been a cyclist all my life. Well at least since my mom pushed me down the driveway at our house when I was 4. I started commuting on bicycles when I was in my teens and have done it off and on since. I love all things with 2 wheels and currently commute on a large scooter. I want to get back on the bicycle though as I have missed it. I was riding regularly until I suffered a ruptured appendix 2 years ago. I think I am finally back in good enough health to ride again. The year before I got sick I finished my first official full century and I want to train this year to do at least 1 more. I hope to find inspiration to get back in saddle here. It looks like you all are a great community.

See ya on the road!
Rob Winn

Oh for those of you who care (like me) I ride a late 80's Colnago Super and I absolutely love it...


----------



## Sanjay

*Cyclist from Pune India*

Hello everyone ,
I am from Pune India .
I cycle about 800 to 1000 kms in a month .
Did 10500 Kms in 2012 
Mostly use Canondale Caad 8 6 & Cannondale Q 4 
Regards
Sanjay


----------



## lainey

*newbie on the block*

Hi, I`m a complete newbie in more ways than one, I had a ladies town dutch bike and found I enjoyed it, so sold it and now looking for a bike for a beginner to do a few miles on, thats not too expensive. I`m a nanna to 4 grandchildren and look after my dad who has dementia, cycling clears my head. Nice to meet you all


----------



## theo_milla

Hey everyone,

My name is Ted. I am looking forward to joining the world of road cycling and leaving behind my hybrid-mountain bike monstrosity. This is listed as a Schwinn Ranger with Wellgo SPD pedals, upgraded Shimano shifters and rear cassette, used Mavic wheelset and Serfas "Drifter" tires. This $149 from my local Target store has well over 1200 miles on it and is starting to show it.

I am in Canton, MI and ride Hines Drive 5-7 days a week April - September. Help me get on my first real road bike and explore the foreign world of road cycling. I really appreciate it!

-Ted


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Welcome. A buddy of mine used to lived in Canton. Not to many places to ride in that suburb. Do you goto the Metro Park?


----------



## dirttorpedo

Hi there:

I'm Craig. I'm Canadian and live in Metro Vancouver - just north of Seattle.

I bought a mid 80's vintage Norco Monterey SL sport tourer when I started university in around 1987. I had some friends in high school who raced and I was inspired to start riding again. I was also in the best shape of my life and wanted to try to stay fit and save some $ on gas and insurance. Found I loved riding. After a couple of years of riding the norco I was seduced by those new fangled mountain bikes (I was always riding my schwin sting ray on the dirt trails around my home as a kid) and bought a Rocky Mountain Fusion. I went through a bunch of steel hard tails using them for trail riding, commuting and touring over the years. I became a father and mountain biking got so much riskier with the freeriding movement. While I still love riding the trails, I realized that 95% of my riding was on roads and that I got hurt much less riding on roads and it was much more efficient time wise. Last year I bought a 90's vintage GT Edge used to try to recapture those great rides I had on that old steel Norco. I've caught the retro bike bug and am planning to either do a retro conversion of an exisitng bike or buy an old retro bike and restore it. 

This is a great site - lots of good advice about a lot of topics.


----------



## theo_milla

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Welcome. A buddy of mine used to lived in Canton. Not to many places to ride in that suburb. Do you goto the Metro Park?


There are a few places to ride. The 275 trail is new and smooth and almost complete. Hines Drive (aka Hines Park) is a long road with slower speed limits for cars, lots of elevation changes, for Michigan, and long sweeping turns. Those are the two main places I ride. The 275 Trail connects to the Lower Huron Metropark and that's about a 50-60 mile round trip ride. I can't wait til it gets warm out to ride that.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Nice. Don't remember those trails back when my friend was living there back in 2000-2002. If you get a chance, you should try Kensington Park off of I-96 which is similar to Hines Park from the sound of it. Kensington Park have trails/roads winding around the lake. Nice view.


----------



## GabyB

Hy everyone,

My name is Gabriel,from Europe.


----------



## Scott AFD

*My bike*

Hello everybody. As a new member I would like to show some pics of my bike. I think that it willl be possible now! I already have 10 post


----------



## neilbeaver

Hey all, 

I'm new here, but longtime lurker. Awhile back I had my 2008 Allez stolen and through obsessively reading through your reviews and comments and a little dumb luck. I chose a 2012 CAAD 10 setup with full Sram Red/black, without wheels. So now I'll read every comment on whatever wheels I'm considering. Thanks for all the advice whether you knew you were giving it or not. 

All the best, 
nb


----------



## 8toes

Greetings,

Brian here. I am a 51 yr old road cyclist. I am an American now living in Burlington, ON. Canada. I ride for fun and exercise and did my first group charity ride last year (Enbridge Ride To Conquer Cancer). I have been riding for many years and really enjoy riding in Ontario. I ptimarily ride solo but would love to find a group of other riders in my area.

I ride this:
View attachment 275789


----------



## ridefast84

Hey yall


----------



## PAULIBIKER

Long time reader, first time poster........
I log about 2-3000 miles a year on a Motobecane Ti. Looking to build a Trek Madone and sure I will have lots and lots of questions.
Paul


----------



## madman300

Hello all,let me introduce myself.My name is Mark,I'm 58 and live in the Tampa Fl.area.I've been cycling for 5yrs now.I had a knee replacement and started biking for rehab and exercise and fell in love with it.I have participated in the MS Citrus Tour bike event for 4 yrs and it is an awesome experience.Riding with 1500 cyclists and raising money for a good cause.We ride from Lake Wales to Orlando and back on Sat-Sunday.I never thought I could ride 100miles when I first started .Looking forward to this years ride April 20-21.Good riding to everyone.


----------



## madman300

Looking for some advice.I have a 56cm Motobecane carbon fiber Le Champion.Ultegra 6700.The crankset is FSA SL-K light with Mega Exo BB.The threads on the drive side arm have stripped out.Was hoping I could retap and install heli coil etc but bike shop said being a carbon fiber/aluminum arm this was not recommended.Simply replacing with the same crank is not an option due to cost.Can anyone recommend another crankset that will fit my bike.I have been looking on ebay for ultegra or Fsa but not sure what model will fit.Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## Dragos

madman300 said:


> Looking for some advice.I have a 56cm Motobecane carbon fiber Le Champion.Ultegra 6700.The crankset is FSA SL-K light with Mega Exo BB.The threads on the drive side arm have stripped out.Was hoping I could retap and install heli coil etc but bike shop said being a carbon fiber/aluminum arm this was not recommended.Simply replacing with the same crank is not an option due to cost.Can anyone recommend another crankset that will fit my bike.I have been looking on ebay for ultegra or Fsa but not sure what model will fit.Thanks in advance for any info


I'm pretty sure any Ultegra 6700/50 with an English 68mm BB will work on your bike as its not a BB30 setup. All you have to choose is if you want Standard or compact crank and what arm length.


----------



## 280 dave

*Intro*

Hi All, My name is Dave I'm looking to get back in the saddle after a 20 break My last bike was a Peugeot PSV 10 :blush2:. Loved that bike, paid over $500 for it in 1984 (prices has sure gone up a bit) . I'll be seeking advice in the near future as I look at more bikes. so Howdy for now.


----------



## MVN87

Hi everybody, I used to post here years ago under another name (don't remember my username from back then, it's been several computers ago, ha ha). I just wanted to say hello. I'm getting back into riding after having been out of it for about 6 years. I got sick in 2006 and had to take care of some health issues, so I stopped riding. I'm starting up again and was wondering if Michelin still makes the Carbon training tire. I'm assuming they don't because I can't find it on their site. Anyone know why they stopped making them, if they actually did? Thanks in advance,
Mark


----------



## jcolton

Hi everyone! Longtime reader, new poster. I'm 42, have biked all my life but got my first serious bike about 4-5 years ago, a TeamFuji SL (used). Live in Utah.


----------



## Wicked2006

Hey there follow cyclists! I've been with this community for a long time. And love coming here. I learn so much about everything cycling. This is the place for all the hip cycling stuff you can dream about. 

My 2013 goals is 10,000 miles and 40,000 feet of elevation gains! We'll see how it all goes for me. Hope everyone reaches their cycling goals!


----------



## Dazroth

Hi My name is Darren from UK and new to the forum


----------



## franzt

*Georgia*

Greetings all from Tbilisi Georgia!
Been mountain biking for years, but have recently picked up a second hand Cube SL Cross as my commuter. Great machine so far! Waiting on a ulock, lights, etc to arrive, and the kick stand goes. 
View attachment 276109


----------



## sfb12

Hello from South FL.
New to road biking but not so much to biking as a whole. I've been riding for about 8 years. Planning to commute through road biking. Although, Only road bike I currently have is along the lines of vintage bike:
View attachment 276121
(ignore my MTB behind the road bike) its from the 1970's not sure of any specifics though, can anyone name it? 

Looking forward to talking to you all further,
-sfb12


----------



## mwearl

Have been using the forums here for a few months. Finally decided to register so I start asking my own questions. After 25 years, I got back into it riding about about a year and a half ago.

Purchased a Specialized CrossTrail so I could do a "little"mountain biking and street riding. I soon found myself riding advanced single track with it and the guys at the local bike shop think I'm crazy for some of the places I've been with it.

Since last fall, I've been doing street riding exclusively and have been doing rides ranging about 18 - 50+ miles. I soon found out that the geometry for the CrossTrail is killing my knees on these longer rides, especially with all the mountains I'm conquering here in WNC. Rented a Roubaix 9 speed today and realized how hard I've been working to roll that CrossTrail up 4% grades!

So now, I'm in the market and researching components. Love the Roubaix and think I'll get one variant in my price range. If anyone has any advice, it will be appreciated.


----------



## codemavn

Hi All,

I'm a long time lurker here and, getting to a stage of pulling the trigger on a road bike, I'm looking to become a less "passive" forum visitor. 

A few years ago, I started getting back into cycling, with not bike. I looked at what was available and what I had to spend, and decided that I wouldn't be able to buy a road bike any time soon. I instead, pulled the trigger on what I thought was the best value for money mountain bike (a Trek 3700) I could find to keep me going and here I am, seven years later ready to make the big upgrade.

I usually try to stay as fit and competitive (although I've never competed cycling) , but I've had a lot of ons and offs in the past few years. I've had some knee/ITB issues (running), did my ankle a few times (again, running) so my weight has upped and downed a little bit but I think I'm finding myself in a groove and injury free so hope to be able to get back to best in the next couple of months as my fitness returns.

But cycling is where it is for me.

A few non-cycling related goals for this year would be to get back to running half marathons at a 5min/km pace, close the #3 Captains of Crush Gripper and execute a front lever . If I can hit those I'll be doing ok for a 37-year-old (although likely 38 by the time I get them done)

In any case, it's nice to say hello, and thanks for all the help you all have helped me acquire over the years!


----------



## Shashvat

Hi,

I'm Shashvat. Used to ride to school when I was younger and continued that with cycling to office when my work was close enough to home.

I got a proper road bike in 2011 (Trek SLR aluminium) and started going on longer rides on the weekends. This year (2013) decided to start commuting to office on it (16 miles each way) rather than try to find time to ride on weekends.

Two days ago I managed to score a Specialized S-Works Roubaix 2010 frameset and will be transitioning my parts over the next few days.


----------



## ESTrainSmartBlog

My name is Vincent and I am a Kinesiologist and Fitness Specialist who worked with Olympic level athletes, cyclists, elderly and younger populations. I recently upgraded to Cat 4 in criterium racing. I like sharing everything I have learned and continue to learn through my blog, Eat Sleep Train Smart - The Fitness & Cycling Research Blog.


----------



## xavier_pr

Hello

I interest to learn more about the road bike , before a buy one.

Xavier


----------



## JargaPix

*Greetings from NJ*

Hey folks. Nice to meet you all. John from Northern NJ & I'm training for 3 Triathlons & 4 tours this year. I've been riding bmx, mountain & hybrid bikes since grade school but just got a road bike. Awesome! Look forward to exchanging knowledge and ideas with you all.


----------



## Khufu

Hi, my name's Aaron and I'm a bike-aholic.

I'm in Vancouver, BC which means there are three mountains in my backyard. The terrain here has everything from long flats in the valleys, epic climbs, and everything in-between.

I've only just started road riding two seasons ago. But at the ripe age of 33, I realize my dreams of competing in the spring classics are all but dashed.

I started with a good base fitness level, am big for this sport. 6'4", 195lbs(185 by the end of the summers) and didn't have much knowledge of bikes in general.

I started on an alum Trek 1000, circa '91(which I upgraded to a modern gruppo), then soon moved up to an '03 trek 2300 in USPS colors, which is now my commuter bike(20km's a day). The fair weather bike is an '11 Tarmac pro SL3 with the 56mm EC90 clinchers.

I'm in visual fx for film and animation. I sit all day... so I try to add as much physical activity to the rest of my week as possible.

I've also got into bike mechanics and bike setup, so I've learned (from stalking forums like this one) how to build a bike from the frame up and keep it tuned. Which has been very handy and cost effective.

that is all.

View attachment 276162


----------



## Cajunbiker

Hello to all, I am a recently retired fire capt. from New Orleans, I've been biking since the early 70's, today i cruise on my 2011 Pinarello FPQ, I hope to learn from you as well as share, thanks...
View attachment 276170
View attachment 276171


----------



## KickDes

Hi there. I just bought a ti road bike and I'm learning to ride it.


----------



## Hetfield

Hello everyone! I'm Luis from Portugal, I'm 41 and been riding since 1990 mostly MTB. In 2008 I bought a road bike and since then I do both MTB and road, averaging from 12.000km to 14.000km a year.

I visit this place a long ago and now I've decided to join in more actively.


----------



## msusoder

*Intro*

I am slowly getting into Road Biking. I have been on a number of short (25-40 mile rides) with friends. I currently own a hybrid and am looking to upgrade to a Road Bike this spring.


----------



## hellboy53

*Greetings from Hellboy*

Hi there fellow wheelnuts...I hope to add some hard-earned wisdom and a few entertaining tales of woe and a few more of whoa!!! 
My first query is if anyone knows if a 6'2" 230lb dude can fit into ANYTHING made by Gore? I am painfully aware of euro sizing etc but they seem to have some of the better all weather stuff and I don't want to waste any time with em if they only make clothes for whippets of the wheeling world...thanks and I'll see ya'll on the trail/tarmac!!! RIDE SAFE


----------



## doval_tg

Wow, That's great!


----------



## doval_tg

*Hello*

Wow, That's great!


----------



## Bulette

Long time MTB'er, looking into road bikes for the first time this year! Starting on an '84 Schwinn World Sport, and going to have a few questions or more before I make any more plunges. 

Looking forward to racking up the miles this year!


----------



## lootcorp

Hi, everyone! My name is Jim, 36 years old, and live in CT, USA. I had not been on a bicycle since college when all of a sudden I woke up one day in October, 2010 and decided to go buy a bike. I picked up a Giant Escape hybrid and started riding. The first time out I made it less than a mile before I turned around and came home out of breath (quite hilly where I live!) That winter, I started reading about long distance riding and it sounded fun.

The 2011 season came around and I started racking up some miles. I decided to ride a 3-day charity ride for ALS research (Tri State Trek) which goes 270 miles from Boston to NY over three days. As I trained, I decided a steel road bike was in order if I was going to ride that far and stay somewhat comfortable. I bought a 2010 Bianchi Vigorelli, which I absolutely love. Rode my first century and loved it. Rode the Trek in July and had a blast.

2012 I kept riding, although weather and work severely cut into my training time. Rode the Trek again in the summer. Decided I wanted to start riding brevets and joined RUSA.

This year I've decided to get serious about my training. I've been spending a lot of time on the trainer while I wait for the snow to melt. I'd love to start racing, but I am still way too slow, so I am working on increasing my power while training mostly for endurance events this year. I am skipping the Trek this year since my friend who does it with me can't ride this year due to foot surgery. My goals are to complete a few brevets (maybe a whole series?) and do my first double century. My long term goal is to do the next Paris-Brest-Paris in August 2015.

I'm also trying to learn how to be a competent bike mechanic. Right now my skills are extremely limited, but as projects come up I will try and do more of them on my own rather than automatically heading to the LBS.

I've been a lurker here for awhile -- seems like a good forum and I'm glad to be here!

-J


----------



## LuckyLJP

My name is Justin, I live in Buffalo, NY, and I love bikes and riding bikes, along with some other things (beer, coffee, pizza). Yup.


----------



## Vancouver

Hi,

I wish I could post a picture of my new bike here but I can't because UPS lost it. Not much to say but hi.


----------



## dantastic

Hey everyone,
Wanted to start off by saying thanks to our host, and everyone on the 
forums here for sharing their knowledge. It's been a great resource.

I'm Dan, and I'm from Appleton, WI. Just started riding road bikes, but 
raced BMX for years (Group rides should be interesting). My wife and I 
are going to be riding our first Century later this summer. At this point I'm 
just looking to get my form dialed in, and get my endurance up to hang with 
everyone. 

I'm a dad, photographer, and a car guy. :thumbsup:


Glad to be here, and will be utilizing the search function daily.
Cheers!




-Dan


----------



## Slick37075

Hello, I'm new to Road Biking. Been mountain biking since 2009, but its too rainy and thus too muddy to ride a lot of the time and I'm looking to ride more miles than I've been able too. I grew up racing BMX in my teens then gave up biking altogether from 1999 til 2009 when I started mountain biking.

I don't have a road bike yet, but will use this forum to make a decision on what bike to purchase. 

Thanks


----------



## shogun323

Hey Everyone. I'm Wade. I'm a 36 year old IT guy live in Tampa Fl. I started cycling to crosstrain for ATV Motocross and got hooked. I've been riding for 8 months. I ride a 2012 Masi Evoluzione Ultegra. I've found this site to be a wealth of knowledge. I likely won't post too much because: 
1: I know how to use the search tool
2: I'm a still a noob so I don't have much to offer. 

I look forward to interacting with you all.


----------



## odearja

Welcome to the forums Wade.


----------



## frr792

Getting a bike in Sept.2012 was one of my best decisions of that year. I forgot how much fun it was. I live in manhattan so the rides are intense, safety is paramount. 
Here is my Trek 1.5
View attachment 276655
View attachment 276656


----------



## BobDobalina

Hi there, just introducing myself (and upping my post count slightly!). I currently ride a GT Strike I picked up used last season with a hodge-podge of Shimano components. Hoping to upgrade soon!

View attachment 276678


I ride up around Albany, NY.


----------



## reig3

Hi everyone,

My name is Bob and I am older than dirt. 

I have been riding off and on for the last 25 years or so with a mix of road and mtb. Specialized is my choice for mtb and I like the italians for road. Had two steel Daccordis over the years and still have one. Just picked up a Pina ROKH and cant wait for the weather to break here in NJ. Soon as the weather breaks I will go in for my fit and then off I go! I spend a good amount of time riding out along the Delaware by Washington Crossings Park. Love the views and its so nice to relax by the river after a ride. 

I am in Central Jersey.


----------



## Brakes Hopper

*New to roadbike review.*

Just saying hello to all. I'm a former Bike Messenger with a few winters under my belt. From Chicago, currently reside in Columbus OH. I ride a 2003 Surly Steamroller fixed without brakes. I'm starting a build on a Leader 722RS. I commute to work by bike and ride everywhere I go. Have been riding and racing since I was a kid.


----------



## docjavadude

Fun to see so many cyclists and bikes here -- inspiring!!! I'm recovering from some health issues so can't ride right now, but my wife is getting into the sport. I'm envious of her new bike and her riding! Once I'm well I'll also be looking for a new bike -- most intrigued by Surly (LHT) and Salsa (Vaya 3). They will be quite different from my 1980 Centurion Super LeMans! I've also got a Canondale aluminum mtn bike, but actually prefer riding the old Centurion. My wife just got a Surly Cross Check -- very cool bike. I'll be lurking on the forums here getting some information and advice as I consider my next purchase.


----------



## Ryno136

Hi all, I'm Ryan from Fort Worth, TX. I've been cycling for just over 6 years. Started out first on a Giant Rincon mountain bike but was drawn more to the road and speed than the dirt. A year later I traded up for my first road bike, I got purchased a Scott Speedster and put many miles on her. I competed in some Tri's and finished some centuries. I've lost 100 lbs in those 6 years and at the age of 40, I feel younger now than I did 15 years ago. Cycling has become my way of life. This year I was able to trade up to a Carbon Cannondale Synapse 6. My training season officially starts this coming weekend and I can't wait to put some miles on this new baby!
View attachment 276924


----------



## chudson0616

*Hey everyone*

Hey guys,

Just thought id introduce myself and showoff my ride. Im chris. 25 from northern Mass. Got into cycling a few years back and it helped me lose alot of weight and ive been addicted ever since. Just got a Scott speedster s40 and cant wait to ride it. Hoping to do my first charity ride this year. Hope to learn alot here!!


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Ryno136 said:


> Hi all, I'm Ryan from Fort Worth, TX. I've been cycling for just over 6 years. Started out first on a Giant Rincon mountain bike but was drawn more to the road and speed than the dirt. A year later I traded up for my first road bike, I got purchased a Scott Speedster and put many miles on her. I competed in some Tri's and finished some centuries. I've lost 100 lbs in those 6 years and at the age of 40, I feel younger now than I did 15 years ago. Cycling has become my way of life. This year I was able to trade up to a Carbon Cannondale Synapse 6. My training season officially starts this coming weekend and I can't wait to put some miles on this new baby!
> View attachment 276924


Nice ride and nice color! Though you should change the hood cover to green to match the bar tape as well as get a green, white or green/white saddle to make it look even better.


----------



## Ryno136

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Nice ride and nice color! Though you should change the hood cover to green to match the bar tape as well as get a green, white or green/white saddle to make it look even better.


Thanks, I'm not quite done with her yet though. I did try out the fizik saddles but didn't care for them much. Settled for a Selle Italia instead. I've still got to get some green brake cables to match the derailleur cables. I put in a lot of work on the pedals, a lot of sanding, priming, and painting. The green on the wheels took some time as well, but I think they turned out pretty well. She rides like a dream. First time using SRAM as well, must say I'm pretty hooked.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Didn't noticed the pedals until you mentioned it. Looks good. I hear you on Sram. I love the duo tap fast shifting. I don't think I want to go back to Shimano.


----------



## JimmehMac

Hello, my name is Jim, and I'm a 25 year old cycling enthusiast. I love bikes, and enjoy everything about them. I've been into biking for 6 years, and have done several long distance tours. As well as participate in local bike clubs. I'm a strong advocate of bicyclists rights, and believe in spreading knowledge about the joy and benefits of biking.

Hope to get to know you all better with my time spent here!

-Jim


----------



## roanchasan

Hello Everyone .

I am new to this forum, just passing by to say hello, from Miami,Florida..


----------



## cswinton

Hey all! 
I'm Cameron from SLC, Utah and have only been seriously riding for about 3 years now. I've lost about 30lbs riding and find it a great way to work off the stress from my day (and sometimes night) job as a Neonatologist. 
I'm currently riding a 2010 Giant Defy 2 which has been a great bike... I'm joining in here to help get some advice for a nice upgrade from my current ride and to discuss my new hobby!


----------



## Sargechris

Greg here.... North County San Diego (Oceanside). Been riding since 1976--but coming back after a 12 year "break"... Mainly Road, some Mountain... Glad to be back in the game

View attachment 277025
View attachment 277026


2013 Trek Domane 5.2 / 2012 GT Karakoram 2.0


----------



## ianlti

Hi All, 

Just got my 1st roadbike 1 month ago, looking for upgrades. 

Will have more to learn from all of you.

Great Day!


----------



## Tugboat23

Hi all,
I used to have another username but I can't remember it. Anyway, I'm a longtime female commuter, advocate, racer, and now promoter and event organizer in fantastic New England! Great forums as always!


----------



## JohnnyBotts

*Introduction*

I am new and trying to find the current value of a 1991 Cannondale "Pro Series" 65cm bike that I have had for years. Can't find it in any Catalogs or info anywhere? Help?


----------



## robin640

View attachment 277116

View attachment 277117
Hello,
Living in New Hampshire, we still have snow on the ground. Roads are just starting to get dry / safe enough to start venturing out. Hope to spin the wheels off of my new ride.

-Ron


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

JohnnyBotts said:


> I am new and trying to find the current value of a 1991 Cannondale "Pro Series" 65cm bike that I have had for years. Can't find it in any Catalogs or info anywhere? Help?


Have you try this? Vintage Cannondale - Cannondale Catalogs 

What is the value of a 1991 Cannondale 3.0 Road Race road bike in good condition: 3.2 lbs alum. frame? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## robin640

Hi, been riding mountain bikes for 15 years and always wanted to ride road. A friend had a bike for sale i just could not pass up. Looking to spin the wheels off of both bikes this winter, spring, summer and fall.

-Ron

View attachment 277119


View attachment 277118


----------



## hwalker67

*New guy from Alabama*

Hi All, I'm a 45 year old attorney in Alabama that rode road bikes in college and Mtn bikes since. I just purchased a used Trek 1.2 and plan on getting into Sprint Tri races on this bike. The bike is stock. I would appreciate any advice on shorts, jerseys, computers and bike upgrades. I'm having problems with a derailleur right now but cant post in that forum yet.
View attachment 277134


----------



## miketodd

I have no idea what it takes to be a competent rider. I do like riding off road on my Klein. I'm really trying to get into shape and have purchased several spin bike routines. I have a Schwinn Spinner Elite.


----------



## Jason303

Greetings from the new features editor at RoadBikeReview.come and Mtbr.com. Just wanted to pop in and say, hello. Be gentle with me. I'm new to the forum world. Here's a pix of the current road steed -- a Parlee Z5sl with a tall man's head tube. And yes, the white saddle has been swapped out for a black one.

Look forward to hearing your thoughts on the website. We are in the process of making a big push to improve and expand our coverage of all things road cycling.

Best,
Jason

View attachment 277154


----------



## Coppertop

Hello,

My name is Damon and I am 41. I haven't used any road bikes in the last 25 years but have done a small amount of mountain biking. I just ordered my bike and should be able to post some pics of it in a week or so. Joined the site to get some great advice.

I am living in Vancouver, WA.


----------



## Gibs

I think I introduced myself before, but am now a rider or well a wannabe rider. I am starting to commute to work due to parking and access with cars. It is only about 4 miles there and 4 home in the afternoon. I purchased a 2013 Specialized Allez Comp. Love the bike. The best bike I have ever owned by far. I am sure I wont grow out of this bike anytime soon. Anyway here is the pic I took of it. I posted the same one in the Specialized photo thread but figured I would add it in the intro post too.


View attachment 277163


----------



## daniel007

Hello everyone (bonjour),

New member from the Montreal area and loving my new bike and can't wait to put it on the asphalt soon........still on snow up here......and training with some spinning classes to compensate.......

Dan,


----------



## bushangler518

Jordan here trying to get into the road thing after putting 1500 miles on my DB outlook in 3 months


----------



## Hoffsta

Hey, I'm Sean out here in Eugene, OR. I'm fairly new to road riding after spending most of my childhood through twenties more interested in mountain biking and even stubbornly commuting on mountain bikes. That all changed a few years ago when I bought a co-worker's Surly LHT and realized bikes designed for pavement were actually quite superior on pavement and that steel rules.

Currently I'm riding the Surly decked out with kid seat, racks, basket, and Pasela 35s for heavy commuting. I also recently refurbished a 1984 Univega Gran Premio with 650b x 38s for my faster bike. Finally, I just ordered a new Rawland Stag to be built up sub-20lb. for long distance/rando type rides but it won't be here till June. This doesn't count the dozens of bikes I've bought and sold or given to friends looking for good fits, good deals, or slim profits.

I'm currently geeking out on frame geometry, optimal body positioning, gear-ratio selection, and training routines. My goal is to increase my long distance endurance and tackle the STP (Seattle to Portland - 200 miles) in one day in summer 2014. I'd also like to take a frame building course one day and make my own perfect custom.


----------



## marcusc

daniel007 said:


> Hello everyone (bonjour),
> 
> New member from the Montreal area and loving my new bike and can't wait to put it on the asphalt soon........still on snow up here......and training with some spinning classes to compensate.......
> 
> Dan,


I'm a recent member from Montreal as well. I just joined the Beaconsfield cycling club and am looking forward to logging some miles with them! My background is downhill riding, although I spend a lot of time in the gym and should be able to make a smooth transition to road biking. I'm also off work to finish up my degree and "study" until September so I should be able to get the odometer up a bit!

The weather is warming up, but the 25CM of incoming snow on Tuesday might push our first ride back a bit...

Marcus.


----------



## cDub

Hello all,
My name is Cody, 21, from Fort Worth Texas area. I've been mtn biking/ bmx biking for years, but just getting into road biking as my girlfriend has got me hooked! Don't have a road bike yet, but my tax return should be back in a few weeks!


----------



## dub_xion

Hi all,

Just joined up, thanks for the resource! I've browsed the site a lot, looking forward to more interaction with the community. 

Here's me on my '86 Ritchey on a new-years ride in WA:
View attachment 277502


----------



## franky36

Hi all, I'm Franky.
This year I'm 20.
Next month, I'm going to buy a first bycycle.
Glad to meet you.


----------



## black2002ls

Hello there! This will be my first post to the forums. I am a new guy to cycling. I picked up my first road bike a few weeks ago, an older Specialized Allez (2006) in Black. I had back surgery last August and was looking for something relatively inexpensive, yet in good shape, so that I could see if my back could even handle the cycling sport.

A little background on me. I live in North East Texas, Greenville to be exact, I turn 30 this year and work in Retail management. I graduated TAMU-Commerce, or ETSU if you are familiar with the area from years gone by, with a Physics degree in 2007. Still in search of that wonder job where my math and science background will pay me dividends. I am the son of an old roadie, my dad used to ride all over Kansas, and Texas once we moved here (I was 2 at the time). I have a lot of fond memories as a kid watching him ride races, and going to Richardson Bike Mart and getting his bike tuned up. Hopefully I can carry on that legacy of riding and start training for some races in the very near future.


----------



## GrandJubile

*re: All New and Improved 2013 & 2014 Introduce Yourself Here Thread.*

Hey all.

The name's Jacob. I am from Yakima Washington and I've been mountain biking for years. I'm a senior in high school now and I'll soon be heading off to Central Washington University on a music major. I've recently gotten in to roadbiking by a matter of chance. 

I was helping one of my neighbors when I noticed a bunch of old bikes in a shed. He said he picked them up from CWU as leftovers, and told me to take what I wanted. Among the pile of cheap bargain-brand 10 speeds and mountain bikes was an old motobecane in my size so I picked it up. After getting it home and doing some research, I learned that it is a 1978 grand jubilee. I got the bike cleaned up, installed some new parts (tires, cables, saddle), and rode it. All I can say about the bike is that it rides sooo smooth. I've definitley caught the itch and will be joining the local cycling club in the near future.


----------



## Sargechris

GrandJubile said:


> Hey all.
> 
> The name's Jacob. I am from Yakima Washington and I've been mountain biking for years. I'm a senior in high school now and I'll soon be heading off to Central Washington University on a music major. I've recently gotten in to roadbiking by a matter of chance.
> 
> I was helping one of my neighbors when I noticed a bunch of old bikes in a shed. He said he picked them up from CWU as leftovers, and told me to take what I wanted. Among the pile of cheap bargain-brand 10 speeds and mountain bikes was an old motobecane in my size so I picked it up. After getting it home and doing some research, I learned that it is a 1978 grand jubilee. I got the bike cleaned up, installed some new parts (tires, cables, saddle), and rode it. All I can say about the bike is that it rides sooo smooth. I've definitley caught the itch and will be joining the local cycling club in the near future.


I used to ride Motobecane's in the 70's... The Grand Jubilee (if that is the red & black one) was/is a great bike. Enjoy!


----------



## Tachycardic

Greetings All!

I'm 37 and work as a family practitioner in Japan. I started out as a mountain biker, but caught the roadie bug after participating in my first triathlon in 2002. I've been riding a 2001 Giant TCR Team ONCE for about 12 years and recently ordered a custom lugged steel cyclocross frame and fork from a Japanese company called Level. Expected delivery date is in late-July


----------



## SkiFastBadly

Everytime I join a forum it ends up costing me money because I suddenly realize I don't know anywhere as much as I thougth I did and I have to start over. THIS time, I'm joining before I buy anything...and they say I never learn.

Ok, so I'm 57 and wanting to get back into riding. When I was in college I was a passionate cyclist, averaging 30 miles per day weather permitting. I was living in Wisconsin so that means about half the year. I spent $275 in 1976 on a Zebrakenko with high end components and felt pretty good about the bike. This means that all my knowledge is obsolete so I'm really starting all over again. 

I've been doing a lot of motorcycling, but that's not doing much for either the waistline or the cardio vascular system, so it's time to get back on the bike. Now that I live in the Puget Sound area, I can ride year round (provided I don't mind getting wet). So the challenge is, I'm trying to figure out what bike. By the way, on the motorcycling forums, stereo forums, and camera forums to which I belong, it is a regular occurance for noobs to show up and say "Hi, what's the best X" and get innundated with "I have this you should too" or "You're not telling us enough about how you want to use it" so I won't embarass myself by asking what bike I should get. 

There are three competing forces at work: 1) I don't know for certain how much I'm going to ride and if I can recapture my earlier passion (This is an argument for buying a cheaper used bike). 2) I want to get something good, I enjoy quality (This is an argument for avoiding Walmart, as if I needed another) 3) I have about 1500 USD to spend (This is an argument for studying this carefully before I pull the trigger.)

So hi, and expect me to be in noob mode for awhile until I start to think I know what I'm talking about, then I'll try and contribute.

Ski


----------



## bbm1

that nice :thumbsup:


----------



## alfredoR16

Hello! I'm new to the forum and new to cycling. I'm in Miami and I'm looking to get fit and participate in group rides and longer local rides like the MS ride and Escape to the Keys. I want to make my bike look cool like the ones in the specialized bike pic thread. Any opinions are appreciated.


----------



## B16

I am new here and just got a new Roubaix SL4 with Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLs. Nice to meet you all! 

View attachment 278484


----------



## TerminatorX91

......


----------



## BlazingPedals

Hi everyone. Hope I didn't commit a fax-pas by posting a couple times before noticing this thread. I'm new to this forum, but not to forums in general. I guess you could say I'm a serial forumite. 

Most of my riding is with the local club here in mid-Michigan, which has about 1000 members. I do between 3000-4000 miles per year, almost all between April and November. I got my first 10-speed 40 years ago, and switched to recumbents 15 years ago. My current stable includes two lowracers, a highracer, and a Trek 7500 (hybrid.)

I'm currently rebuilding the frame on my Velokraft NoCom lowracer, shown here before I took it apart. The second bike shown is my M5 Highracer.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I used to be in the Tri-County Bicycle Association until I moved 2 years ago. Probably had ridden with you out of Mason a couple of times.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Deleted due to double submit.


----------



## billdavis

I have been a member for along time but never posted until now. My name is Bill and I have been a cyclist for over twenty years, mostly mountain bike. I brought my first road bike at 16 and sold it at 21. I have raced mountain bikes, a little. I have ridden single speed 29ers, and fixed gear. I recently purchased a CAAD8 2300 after my Dr. told me I needed to up my cardio. Really enjoying the CAAD8 and getting back into the sport after a long rest.

I currently reside in Connecticut with my wife, 3 year old daughter, and 6month old son. I am a teacher in a public high school.


----------



## czuber

Hello,

I'm a 49 yr old novice rider just getting started in Raod bike riding. I just got a used bike and Look forward to learning from all you experianced riders


----------



## cacaito

Hello, I'm Giovanni from Pisa (Italy), the city of the leaning tower  I've had the luck to born in Tuscany, one of the most beautiful places for cycling! I have 3 road bikes and 1 Mtb. I started cycling in 2001 and I enjoy both competitive and non-competitive rides. I like climbing on mountain roads and i 've finished some beautiful Granfondo (Sportful, Oetzaler, ecc). I'm member of a group of cyclist from Tuscany; we like cycling but we like eating too. So during our ride we look for typical restaurants and trattoria  If anyone needs informations for a ride in Italy, ask me  PS: Excuse me for my english! I hope to improve it talking with you in this forum


----------



## sunshineman

Aaron is here.
I am a new member. Next month I will ride a bike from the west coast to the eastern seaboard.


----------



## Sargechris

sunshineman said:


> Aaron is here.
> I am a new member. Next month I will ride a bike from the west coast to the eastern seaboard.


Wow! Welcome! Keep us aware of your adventure!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn

*Hello everyone!*

I'm mostly on MTBR.com, but I'm looking for a Mountain Cycle Moho Road frame. My plans are to strip the frame and polish it. I want to make it a fixed gear/SS, using a White ENO flip/flop hub to get chain tension. I want to run a carbon disc compatible fork to run a disc brake up front, carbon bullhorn track bars and no rear brake. So, I am here to learn as much as I can.

One question I have is: I have two sets of vintage Cook Brothers MTB crank sets. I would like to polish one of the sets and use it for this project. Can I do that? Or, being a MTB crankset, will the chain line be messed up?

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## DonMI6

G'day guys, already posted once, but I thought I'd say hello. I live 100ish km north of Sydney, Oz. I ride a Giant TCR Advanced 2 & a Specialized Rockhopper Comp.


----------



## savageveggie

Hey guys! New here(obviously), but not new to bikes, I grew up around them. My parents used to own a bike shop and I worked in a shop until recently. I am 20(almost 21) and have been on a road bike probably since I was 11 or 12. I live in flat Houston, Texas and am a man of many bikes.

2012 Surly Crosscheck









1998 Ibis Spanky 









1994 Bianchi Campione D'Italia
*







*

2009 Soma Rush









2004 KHS Milano Tanemania









And I'm looking at my next bike, possibly a Dengfu FM015 built up with a 9 speed Campy group I have in a box.


----------



## surfbiker

*new*

Hi all,

I'm John from Belgium (Europe) and I'm biking for 27 years now ... every year I try to go south (France, Italy or Spain) to do some serious climbing. On last years menu: Télégraphe, Galibier, Izoar, Glandon & Croix de fer in the Alps.
My bike ... a CKT 369.

A trip to the states (Cincinnati) a few years ago made me aware on how many bike lovers their are across the ocean ... coming out of the most bike crazy country in the world it's good to know we're not alone


----------



## CheapSk8

Hello All,

My name is Daved and I currently live in New Hampshire. I am moving to Virginia for 6 weeks in May for a new job and am looking to break into road riding while down there. My bikes currently consist of an older GT I have built up a bit, but it will be staying with my wife while I am VA. I am hoping to be able to make biking my daily mode of transportation, and also ride on the weekends when I can.

I don't have a road bike yet, but am currently looking at either a Marin Lombard or Novara Zealo from REI. I plan on doing a mix of road and cx type riding without breaking the bank, hence those two. After VA, I am looking to move to the Nashville, TN area where I hope to continue road riding along with trail riding. 

And if anyone has any input on the Marin v. Novara, I have a thread looking for experience and opinions!  Happy and safe riding!


----------



## bciocco

My name is Bill. I am 50 years old. My wife and I live in the Charleston, SC area. 
I recently competed in my first Sprint Triathlon (4/20/13). 
I used a mountain bike for the tri. So, I am on here reading about road bikes.
Currently, I have two bikes, a Schwinn Ranger mountain bike that is the "Grocery Getter" and a 1998 Cannondale mountain bike that I used for the tri. 
I have never been mountain biking. I purchased the Schwinn as an arround the neighborhood bike and to use on vacation for leisurely recreational riding. I purchased the Cannondale because I wanted a lighter bike for the tri. I did not know anything about mountain or road bikes. The last time I even looked at a road bike, 27" was a tall tire and the shifters were on the downtube or the stem. What's a presta valve? 
I hope to find a good road bike and sell one of the mountain bikes; probably the Schwinn and move the rack to the Cannondale.


----------



## Sancho1388

Hi My name is Juan. I've been riding for about 7 years. I started riding seriously 6 years ago when i was diagnosed with Type 1 Dietetics. I've lost about 150 lbs since then. I started of with mountain biking but I'm starting to think about getting into Road bike. so hopefully i can find a good deal on a new or used bike.


----------



## tricycle

Hello everyone,

Stop and Say hello. On my relaxing days I like to ride a bicycle with my friend to suburb for a picnic, also the excursion was the high spot of my holiday.


----------



## cxwrench

My name is Tim. I've been working in the cycling industry for just about 20 years, mostly as a mechanic. I've worked for numerous pro teams, both men's and women's. I've raced bicycles of all kinds since i was 10. I've also raced moto, shifter kart and a little bit in actual cars. I tend to be somewhat opinionated, but that's just the way it is. Hopefully i don't p*ss you off any time soon.


----------



## Dredd308

Howdy all. I'm Curt from Philadelphia. I'm 44, I work in concert security. I just started riding again after dropping 50 pounds. I did my first century back in '02. Then jobs changed and I didn't ride anymore. Well, I'm back to it. I just cleaned up my Cannondale and started riding again.
View attachment 279789


----------



## Typetwelve

I joined the forums a while ago but spent much if my time lurking. After some saddle time, I decided it was time to start posting here.

Me: Hello, my name is Jonathan and I used to be obese.

Support group: (in unison) Hello Jonathan...

Back in 2011 I was 33, 6' tall, 265lbs. I used to be into cycling but years of physical neglect skyrocketed my weight and I had been in poor health for some time. I decided enough was enough. Through diet and exercise (nasty elliptical) I managed to get down to 195 by spring of 2012. 

I decided it was time to get into cycling again now that my weight could be suitable for a decent road bike. I bought a new Specialized Crossroads comfort bike on Memorial day and started riding with the family. As I stretched the miles more and more I knew a real road bike would be needed. Thankfully, I have a wealthy brother in law with more $$ than common sense. He had a barely used 2009 Specialized Roubaix elite (105 group) and he agreed to let me borrow it for the season. It just happened to be a 56cm...my size. It was a bit stretched for my taste as far as the positioning goes but I lived with it because the price was right.

I put close to 1000 miles on the bike last summer and came to the absolute conclusion that I am a roadie to the core. I also melted off an additional 25 lbs to the high 160's, low 170's that I hover around now. After spending quite a bit of time on the Roubaix, I decided that although I really did love the bike, I wanted "more" and started looking at the Tarmac.

I saved up my own coin starting last fall and bought a 2012 Specialized Tarmac elite mid-compact for $700 off of retail (I was very excited).

Thanks to this abysmal spring, I've spent more time on my trainer than I have outside (bought a Kurt Rock and Roll and couldn't be happier)...I've only been able to do some 75 or so real road miles on the Tarmac but so far, I am 100% convinced I made the right choice. The Tarmac is the Roubaix "+1"...faster, more responsive but a bit more harsh...and I love it. I can 100% tell I'm going to be setting all kinds of PRs on this thing this summer be it 50+ mile ride times or climbs...I can't wait.

Either way...I'm glad to be here, I hope I can meet many of you over time.

Cheers...


----------



## Sopon

Hello All Ladies and Gents,

My name is Jo I am Thais I lives in Bangkok I have rode for 2 months it was very nice I use Trek Madone 2.1 2.13 really cool for beginner :thumbsup:
View attachment 279836


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Typetwelve said:


> I joined the forums a while ago but spent much if my time lurking. After some saddle time, I decided it was time to start posting here.
> 
> Me: Hello, my name is Jonathan and I used to be obese.
> 
> Support group: (in unison) Hello Jonathan...
> 
> Back in 2011 I was 33, 6' tall, 265lbs. I used to be into cycling but years of physical neglect skyrocketed my weight and I had been in poor health for some time. I decided enough was enough. Through diet and exercise (nasty elliptical) I managed to get down to 195 by spring of 2012.


Thanks for sharing your great story and congratulation on your accomplishments. Road biking is very addicted as I had the same feeling when I first started back in 2008. Good luck with your endeavor.


----------



## raudi

Gino form Ewa Beach Hawaii (west of honolulu). 37 and just strted riding road bikes to supplement my fitness routine. It gets boring just lifting all the time and I got tired of riding a MTN bike on the street. Hoping to get in better cardio shape to do century ride in the fall. So I have about 4.5 months to train. Just picked up this 2013 kestrel talon. 

View attachment 279898


----------



## Jasra

Hi,

Im Nige and Im an addict.

MTB for 30 years and riding road as a serious enthusiast for the last 5 (sign of old age) Live in the desert in the middle east. Spend holidays in the alps. Just treated myself to a new baby for my 50th.

View attachment 280008


----------



## Guest

Hi Everyone,
I'm new as well. I'm the communications manager for Mavic in the USA. I'm trying to get involved in a few forums and websites. I'm here to answer questions and be as helpful as possible without being a corporate shill. 

A little about me:
live in Colorado
38 yrs old
been riding since 15 yrs old
I ride a Cannondale Super Six EVO HiMod size 58 with Dura Ace 
(I also have a Yeti SB66 for dirty rides)

SO - if you have any questions or issues regarding Mavic wheels or other, please drop a line. In general, PM is the best way. But I will do my best to watch for Mavic topics and assist where I can.
thanks, 
-zack


----------



## deltarocketscientist

Hello, I am new to the site. My handle is deltarocketscientist, I worked for NASA for 37 years and worked on a number of Programs, the Delta Program was my favorite. I have been a rider off and on for my whole life. I got more on last year and have taken off more than 50# since starting. I do a combo of Spinning (I do not really consider that cycling) and road biking. I have bike problem, ask my wife. I will be hanging out, asking questions, getting stronger and hopefully riding better.


----------



## Hill-Pumper

My name is Jeff, and I have been a long time lurker here. I am also a member of bikeforums.net, and MTBR forums under the same user name. My journey into cycling started in earnest in 2008 after a gallbladder surgery. Now at 48, I am 40 pounds lighter, have three bikes, and loving life. Anyway, I am hoping to give back to this site some of what I have received over the years.


----------



## Typetwelve

Well...I guess it's time to show my kit... 

It's a 2012 Tarmac Elite in the Team Saxo colorway. I've changed a few things here and there but nothing drastic. I swapped out the handlebars to a Ritchey EVO Curve, the wheels to ROL Race SL, the tires to Conti GP 4000s and went to a Ultegra cassette and chain.


----------



## cncwhiz

Hello folks, I'm new where as well. I've been into bikes for a very long time since childhood, and avid in mountain biking since about 2009. I have a Niner Rip 9 I ride on the trails. I also build helmet and bar lights. I recently picked up a road bike to try to knock off some more weight and get into better shape, because I don't have near as much time as I used to for trail riding. Work takes up the majority of my time, and I reserve most of the rest for family. I started riding an old mountain bike I have around the roads near my work on my lunch break, and decided it was time to pick up a bike for the purpose. I joined up here to ask some questions.


----------



## Texas Joe

Hi everyone,
Name is Joseph, 24. Just bought my first road bike last summer, mostly on a whim after my crappy mountain bike I had through college got stolen from my apt. I have really enjoyed riding and am really getting into it. The sales guy was right that it's addicting!

Try to do weekly rides with my bike shop, just did the MS150 from Houston to Austin. That was a ton of fun and the farthest I've gone. Looking to ride farther and faster, and maybe even do some triathlons. Already convinced my gf to buy herself a bike, am I doing it right? 

Here's my baby:
View attachment 280496


'12 Cannondale CAAD8 105, gets me where I need to go. Already looking to upgrade the wheelset.


----------



## Super6

*2011 Cannondale Supersix 105 with Reynolds DV3K*

Hello everyone. I am Eric. I'm 34 yrs old in the northwest suburbs of Chicago. I've been riding for 2 years and love it. I also bodybuild which I know is an antagonist to my cycling and vice versa but I love it too. I participate in group rides and centuries. Looking forward to meeting people and being here. Here I am with my 6.


----------



## jjaguar

Hi, I've been lurking here for awhile, it's about time I introduced myself. My name is Bob, I'm a roadie that's been on hiatus for the past 5-6 years. I started riding seriously in high school, but sold my last road bike (an '01-02 Trek 2300) shortly after my daughter was born. I've been mountain biking for the past couple of years (I'm active on the mtbr forums, same username), and I've been itching to pick up a road bike again, probably sometime this summer.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn

jjaguar said:


> Hi, I've been lurking here for awhile, it's about time I introduced myself. My name is Bob, I'm a roadie that's been on hiatus for the past 5-6 years. I started riding seriously in high school, but sold my last road bike (an '01-02 Trek 2300) shortly after my daughter was born. I've been mountain biking for the past couple of years (I'm active on the mtbr forums, same username), and I've been itching to pick up a road bike again, probably sometime this summer.


Right on! I'm over there too. I'm trying to find something to build up for the road. I'm looking for a couple frames that a mountain bike company made a few years ago. And I'm having a hard time finding one.


----------



## jjaguar

Yeah, I think road and mountain biking really compliment each other. Mountain biking teaches bike control, and probably makes you a better attacker because every ride is an intervals ride. Even if you decide today is going to be an easy day, when you come across an obstacle or a set of steep rollers or some such, you have to go for it or you're walking. OTOH, road cycling builds a great aerobic base, and it's easier to follow a set training plan.

So, I'll probably pick up a used CAAD or something in the next month or two so I can get back on the road. I'm in no hurry so I can wait until the right deal comes along.


----------



## ovid9

Hi all. I'm Paul, 33, and finally seriously back on my bike this year. I got into cycling at 13, did a couple years on a mountain bike on the road, then got a Giant road bike and finally picked up a used Waterford. 

My 20s were sort of a mess and I didn't ride much, but starting last fall I've been working on losing weight. I'm down 30 lbs, put in about 350 miles outside so far this year and loving it again. I'd missed it so much.

This place looks like it has a pretty cool mix of people!


----------



## LBCGoat

I posted a quick intro thread elsewhere, but should probably actually introduce myself in the proper place. Forum etiquette is a tricky beast.

I'm Bradley, currently living in Long Beach, CA, and I've been actively Bike Commuting for the last 2 years. I was originally riding a Bianchi Freccia Celeste which was so light, stiff, and fast, but opted for something that had more commuting flexibility and that I wouldn't be afraid to lock up unattended for 8+ hours a day in the salty air. 

My current bike is a 2010 Trek "1st" district, 60/20T singlespeed (not a fixie!), with a (3.0 gear ratio). It's a monster speed beast on the flats, but anything with a greater than 1.5% slope is a knee buster. I'm beginning to contemplate installing an internal hub, especially as the kids are starting to want to ride in the trailer.










I think I've logged about 3,000 miles or so, but I wasn't using a cyclocomputer for a while so who really knows.

I'm trying to become more of a DIY guy, but Zinn and the art of Road Bike Maintenance will only get you so far, and the LBS folks around here are happy to teach you, in exchange for your hard earned money. So here I be. I'll try and share what I've learned along the way, too.


----------



## Steel City Crusier

Greetings from Pittsburgh, PA! 
My name is Mike. I am a overweight out of shape 56 year old construction electrician. I just started into cycling to help lose weight and increase my cardio activity. The Great Allegheny Passage bike trail is within 15 minutes of my home. For now until I get my endurance squared away I plan on riding on the GAP trail as often as I can, at least 3 times a week or more as my schedule permits.


----------



## gte

Hey fellow cyclists! My name is George, I'm 36 yo. I've been a daily commuter for over six years now using a city bike in Athens. I finally bit the bullet and ordered my first ever road bike - a Silverback Strela 3. I post some photos as soon as I get it (IME next week).

Before I ordered I did a lot of research on brands, equipment, etc, etc and RBR has been a great source of help. I followed first bike tips, found a LBS owned by a former racer and took his advice for the bike. He also said I have to go clipless which makes me a bit nervous, but another thread here suggests that it's not as scary as it sounds.

So thank y'all for the great info here and I'll see you around.


 


UPDATE: picture added


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Once you go clipless, you will never go back to whatever way you did before. Congrats on your first road bike purchase. Don't be surprise if you find riding your road bike addictive. I know I did.


----------



## gte

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Congrats on your first road bike purchase.


Thank you.



RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Don't be surprise if you find riding your road bike addictive. I know I did.


I'll be more surprised if I don't. I'm already addicted to my city bike, I can imagine that the road bike will easily top that.


----------



## mtpalms

Hi my name is Marcia, I am 50, and to be honest, I signed up because I would like some particular information. But first I'll let you know something about me:

Several years ago my late husband bought us a couple Giant Sedona bikes. I don't live in a particularly biking friendly neighborhood, but we went camping a lot, and a lot of those places have very nice areas to ride. As the economy declined, so did our trips. Then the trailer was gone, then the camper, then my husband.
Before that last sad event, I had bought a Minoura stationary trainer to try and stay in shape, but my motivation for that faded too, and the bikes ended up gathering dust in a storage shed. Fast forward 3 years to last summer, and I bought a bike rack for my car and took the bikes in to get them cleaned up and get new tires. There is an awesome bike store in town, and the guys got me fixed up. 

However, it took me another 6 months and an unpleasant surprise when I got on a scale before I started riding. I knew I had to do something to lose weight; high impact is out of the question, I'd never get myself to the gym on a regular basis (I live 17miles from town, and usually get there about twice a week for errands and client appointments.) and stationary exercise bores me to tears.

I started riding again, first on the dirt driveway around my house and outbuildings for 20 minutes a day, then I started riding to the mail boxes 1/2 mile away down a dirt road that is part washboards and part sand - this for at least 30 minutes. After about 6 weeks, I started riding around 'the block', which is about a quarter section (1 mile total). It's a pretty good workout, being 3/4 packed dirt/rock/sand/washboards, and 1/4 pavement, I usually make 3 or 4 circuits. Because it is the only paved road through my neighborhood, it is relatively heavily traveled, and the shoulders are deep sand:
View attachment 282203

so I am not terribly comfortable riding on it much, although I do see more serious cyclists on it from time to time.

When I started riding this spring the temps were great, 50-60º F, but this week, the highs are 105º. I rode this morning at 7 AM while it was still coolish, but I know there will come a time very soon when I will need to be 'riding' inside for awhile, if I want to keep this up on a daily basis, and I do. I dug the Minoura Mag850 out of the garage, but the drive roller appeared to be stuck. I started taking it apart, and the casing was cracked. I unscrewed it a bit more, and discovered the shaft was bent, and pretty much rendered unfixable. It must've gotten dropped or something.

So, my reason for joining is primarily to get some information on trainers (although I am sure this place is jam packed with more things to learn about). I would really appreciate advice on where to go here on this site. I didn't have much luck using the search feature.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Welcome. Try posting on Wrenching forum. There are quite of few bike shop mechanics who answer questions people post daily. Good luck on your endeavor.


----------



## mtpalms

Wrenching Forum, thanks!


----------



## carbonhydrate

Greetings everyone. 

32 year old husband/father/military guy here. Still brand spanking new to cycling compared to some of the folks I meet on the road but I enjoy it.

Cycling background story for those interested-

I became a single dad of my then 18 month old daughter around 3 years ago. At the time My garage was full of motorcycles. I sold off my wild single guy stuff in favor of princess toys and an SUV. I'm an outdoorsman and there's only so much you can do with a pre-toddler when it comes to outdoor recreation. We started with a wally world beach cruiser and a bolt on kid seat. I swear the cranks on that bike were 100mm at most. We rode that bike until the wheels were wobbling and the bottom bracket was making noise. I bought a Trek X-Cal and a Weehoo recumbant trailer and we continued our cycling. Time passed, I met the woman of my dreams, got married, and my daughter got a little older. My wife and daughter bonded like epoxy and daddy ended up riding his mountain bike alone. After about a year of riding a mountain bike in the bike lane I grew tired of listening to 2.2" tires hum on the pavement and started shopping for a road bike.

Now I ride a BH Connect with some Ultegra stuff on it. I'm still getting to know my bike but it seems like we have a long relationship ahead of us. I still strap my daughter into her trailer for weekend trips to the local park but as of late she is showing an interest in her own "big girl" bike.


----------



## areFish

Hello, another new guy here. I'm from Northern CA and recently purchased an entry level road bike. It is a 2013 Trek 1.2. Prior to this I hadn't ridden a road bike since 1992. In the interim I road a MTB, however after years of not riding it I sold it. Now that my interest in cycling has been re-kindled I should have kept it.


----------



## Täysii!

Hello! I thought it was time for me to grow up, forget single speeds and start building my first road bike. I decided I'd build it from scratch so I'd learn from road bikes as much as possible. Hopefully the people here on RBR can lend me a hand when I manage to screw something up by an accident.


----------



## dNde

HI!!! My first & presentation here in this post!!! Nice to meet u!!!! I live in Madrid, Spain. Come back for cycling since 20 years ago, so first i must take some form!!!!
Here to learn and watch what people around the worls have to say about this sport!!!!


----------



## Craig in WI

Hi everyone! Craig from WI. I haven't ridden in years. I used to ride Trek rigid framed mtn bikes. Now I am going to focus on road/fitness and riding with my kids. I joined this forum to pic people's brains and see what others are riding and saying about various bikes. I was looking at KHS and Motobecane flat bar road bikes online. But, I read some bad reviews about mtbc. Within 30 seconds on this site, I saw several of you riding them. Can't be all bad.

I look forward to all of your insight and enthusiasm. Any advise is welcome. Thanks and keep riding.


----------



## cameron172

Hello everyone!

Been looking to get into road biking for a bit and finally taking a trip to the LBS with a buddy to see what they have. I used to do a lot of rock climbing but since being sent to Texas I miss staying fit while being outside. I'm looking to spend $500-700 since I can't tell a good bike from a bad bike yet. Hopefully as my mileage and speed increase, so does my knowledge. 

Cheers!


----------



## cameron172

Hello from Corpus Christi, TX! Just getting into road biking after realizing I missed outdoor fitness. (I had to give up rock climbing when I moved here). Making my first purchase tomorrow (thread) and see what kind of trouble I can get into with the girlfriend.:thumbsup:


----------



## gbuk

Hi Everyone,
I'm new 
I work for a cycle shop in the UK called Global Bike.
I'm here to learn, share experiences and if I'm able to help, that's all the better.
Most of all, I'm looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Silver Titan

Hey guys. My name is Michael and I've been riding for about a year now and have found it to be a great source of exercise and a way to see the world from a different angle. Fast forward to today...I'm working for Lynskey Performance and look forward to sharing my opinions about some of our selections.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Welcome Michael. I feel the same as you do...great exercise and a different perspective of the area I travel frequency in my car. It is a excellent stress reliever for me as well.


----------



## Jagneel

Hello, I am strongly academic, mildly athletic, reluctantly old (53yr), socially awkward, reasonably lazy, and new to biking. Currently I ride my Costco Northrock hybrid bike to the gym and back (3+ miles total). I have begin to enjoy biking. I am not planning to compete in Tour de France anytime soon but I am thinking of start commuting to my workplace which is only about 7-8 miles away but these are San Diego miles (up,down,up down and repeat) not Wichita miles. 15-16 San Diego miles are more than I can handle with my elite Costco bike. 
Please shower me with advice about what kind of bike (commuter?, road?, etc) should I get? I don't want lose too much weight or money.
Please reply. Otherwise I'm going to start an entire new thread on this topic. Not a threat but promise. 
PS. assume that i know nothing about bikes


----------



## CarolineG

Hi, Caroline here from Melbourne, Australia. Just changed over from Hybrid to Road Bike. Have a few questions..hope you don't mind helping?


----------



## Cody Murphy

Hello everyone,

My name is Cody and I live in the great sunny state of Florida with my wife and two dogs; been living here since high school and returned after 6 years in the active Army. I'm currently a marketing exec and love it (I work from home, so what's not to love!)

I'm new to the world of cycling in every way, so have mercy and some patience with me! I just started about a week ago and actually took my bike out for the first time this evening for a quick introductory 5 miler and I greatly enjoyed it. I've chosen cycling as a replacement to running due to a knee injury I sustained during my military service. I purchased an '10 Giant Defy 3 from a good friend as a intro bike and I have enjoyed setting it up so far.

I'm look forward to getting to know everyone, learn something new, and sending out encouragement and motivation while hopefully receiving a little too as I begin my journey!

View attachment 282899


----------



## Cody Murphy

Welcome carbonhydrat,

I too am new here and an ex-military guy myself. I recently purchased a '10 Giant Defy 3 and am completely new to biking in all aspects; haven't done mountain or road ever. Look forward to discussing all things cycling in the future and wish you the best of luck!

Cheers,

Cody


----------



## Cody Murphy

Hey Hi hello.



Cody Murphy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Cody and I live in the great sunny state of Florida with my wife and two dogs; been living here since high school and returned after 6 years in the active Army. I'm currently a marketing exec and love it (I work from home, so what's not to love!)
> 
> I'm new to the world of cycling in every way, so have mercy and some patience with me! I just started about a week ago and actually took my bike out for the first time this evening for a quick introductory 5 miler and I greatly enjoyed it. I've chosen cycling as a replacement to running due to a knee injury I sustained during my military service. I purchased an '10 Giant Defy 3 from a good friend as a intro bike and I have enjoyed setting it up so far.
> 
> I'm look forward to getting to know everyone, learn something new, and sending out encouragement and motivation while hopefully receiving a little too as I begin my journey!
> 
> View attachment 282899


----------



## eaterofcheese

Hello, 

I'm 48 and I've been cycling regularly since January. Prior to that I hadn't really ridden for years. 

This all started out as training for the overnight London to Brighton cycle ride on 12/13 July which I'm doing in aid of the Alzheimer's Society http//www.justgiving.com/mpcmoonriding. 
I seem to have got the bug rather as I've got myself a road bike (a B'Twin Triban 7) and entered a sportive on 8 Sept as well. Next year I hope to do the Hampshire Hilly Hundred. If I survive the London - Brighton  

Cheers 

M


----------



## stravanator

Hi  I've been lurking here for some time, and thought I'd say hello. I ride road and mountain.I'm 37 years old I have been a cyclist for 20 years. I in the seattle area.

These days I'm into steel bikes, lots of miles, but no racing or training. Well see ya 'round.


----------



## rewillia

*REWILLIA, New Member, Rider, Location: Texas*

Hello, Happy to have discovered and joined the forum today. Avid cyclist for many (many) years, both road and mtn. biking. Have been off circuit for some years living/work abroad but resuming my hobbies and recreational riding. 

Looking forward to learning about new technology, equipment, rides/riders experiences and recommendations.

:thumbsup:


----------



## swing22hard

Hello all,

I am super excited about getting my first road bike, I am used to riding MTB's but have never done any road biking. Here is a picture of a 2006 Serotta Fierte I just picked up a couple of days ago, trying to figure out these shifters is crazy compared to MTB's  Anyways, summer is here in Southern Oregon & can't wait to get out & do my first long ride.

Kurt
View attachment 283130
View attachment 283131


----------



## desertred

Hello. Thought I would introduce myself, since I have a bit of spare time on my hands recovering from my first big crash (separated shoulder). I'm a 54 year old that has been riding sporadically since 2005 - mainly for fitness. Here's a picture of my Bianchi Giro during post crash recovery after replacing the bar tape and touching up the derailleur and shifters. Thankfully, the frame was spared as I took the brunt of the fall.


----------



## Schmungbeen

Hey all,

New to this forum - looking forward to getting some future advice.

I'm relatively new to cycling. I arrived in the US from Australia 3 years ago (or thereabouts) and took up road cycling in the Spring of 2011. Loved it! - I've found my surfing-substitute.

Have been on a Fuji Roubaix for the last two years - in Ithaca NY and Boston,MA. Am now ramping up my cycling and getting a new carbon roadbike in the next few weeks!


----------



## Samfujiabq

Hi I'm a 58 and a retired police officer from Albuquerque,New Mexico.Ive been riding since 1987 and have been a runner since the age of 16.I usually ride between 45 to 50 miles every other day and run 8 to 10 miles on the days I don't ride.I love both sports equally and I would enjoy sharing my experiences with the other members of this forum.Glad to be here,thank you Samson


----------



## tg262

Hi, I'm Tim from Baton Rouge, Louisiana. I've just recently started riding regularly. I began running 3 years ago and run about 35-40 miles / week and race. I recently got interested in riding more, joined the local bike club and am now out riding regularly. So, here I am. I've been considering a duathlon and would like to learn more about racing. At 55 I discovered my inner athlete and now, 3 years later, have an obsession.


----------



## JessieJames

hello my name is jessie james i am 26 years old 
i grew up riding and racing bmx bikes and dirt bikes i rode bmx till i was about 20 years old till i switched to downhill mtb about 4 years ago i had to stop riding due to a torn rotor cup in y right shoulder and havent been able to have surgery on it about 2 months ago i was sick of not riding and traded my xbox for a bmx bike i quickly remembered why i stopped riding bmx ( i dont get up after a fall as quick as i use to when i was younger) so 2 weeks ago i bought my first road bike due to money i got a basic bike nothing special its a gmc denali pro not the best but i dont care cause i just want to get out and ride i try to ride 3 to 4 times a week but due to work i really only get about 2 days a week to ride i work at americas tires s and live in socal so with working out in the 100+ heat all day im usally worn out and dont have energy to ride after wards but with tnat said ive logged 130 iles in the 2 weeks that ive had tne bike 
manit feels good to ride again


----------



## Randy99CL

JessieJames said:


> hello my name is jessie james i am 26 years old
> i grew up riding and racing bmx bikes and dirt bikes i rode bmx till i was about 20 years old till i switched to downhill mtb about 4 years ago i had to stop riding due to a torn rotor cup in y right shoulder and havent been able to have surgery on it about 2 months ago i was sick of not riding and traded my xbox for a bmx bike i quickly remembered why i stopped riding bmx ( i dont get up after a fall as quick as i use to when i was younger) so 2 weeks ago i bought my first road bike due to money i got a basic bike nothing special its a gmc denali pro not the best but i dont care cause i just want to get out and ride i try to ride 3 to 4 times a week but due to work i really only get about 2 days a week to ride i work at americas tires s and live in socal so with working out in the 100+ heat all day im usally worn out and dont have energy to ride after wards but with tnat said ive logged 130 iles in the 2 weeks that ive had tne bike
> manit feels good to ride again



View attachment 283536


----------



## savageveggie

Can't tell if troll or not


----------



## Super6

Update just had my bike refitted. Ended up flipping the stem lower 3" and raised seat 1" looks super aggressive now 




Super6 said:


> Hello everyone. I am Eric. I'm 34 yrs old in the northwest suburbs of Chicago. I've been riding for 2 years and love it. I also bodybuild which I know is an antagonist to my cycling and vice versa but I love it too. I participate in group rides and centuries. Looking forward to meeting people and being here. Here I am with my 6.


----------



## Super6

View attachment 283869


----------



## Juvat092

Greetings,
I am Roy, a 47 year old native of central Illinois currently living near Colorado Springs, Colorado. I have been a long time cyclist and bicycle enthusiast. I enjoy road and mountain biking, unfortunately the necessary evil called work gets in the way of the things I really like to do, such as cycling. However I do manage to enjoy regular 20+ mile road rides and the occasional mtn bike ride. I am currently riding a Scott road bike and a Trek Mountain bike. I enjoy the postings/info here in the forum and look forward to engaging in some good discussions with the group. If anyone needs info about Colorado Springs, info about moving to one of the local military installations or just general Colorado travel or vacation information please feel free to contact me. 
Take Care
Roy


----------



## meor

Greetings all the way from Malaysia,
Hi there, my name is meor amir and i just started cycling last year (2012). Manage to reduce my weight from 266lbs to 227lbs. (-17kg). I'm happy with cycling now.

View attachment 283960


I'm using Cannondale six 2010. 
-meor-


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Juvat092 said:


> Greetings,
> I am Roy, a 47 year old native of central Illinois currently living near Colorado Springs, Colorado. I have been a long time cyclist and bicycle enthusiast. I enjoy road and mountain biking, unfortunately the necessary evil called work gets in the way of the things I really like to do, such as cycling. However I do manage to enjoy regular 20+ mile road rides and the occasional mtn bike ride. I am currently riding a Scott road bike and a Trek Mountain bike. I enjoy the postings/info here in the forum and look forward to engaging in some good discussions with the group. If anyone needs info about Colorado Springs, info about moving to one of the local military installations or just general Colorado travel or vacation information please feel free to contact me.
> Take Care
> Roy


Where about in Central Illinois? I'm at Peoria and do alot of riding around the surrounding area.


----------



## Juvat092

@RoadrunnerLX,
I grew up in Bloomington, Illinois, My family used to go to Peoria frequently mostly to go shopping or to the mall when I was a kid. 
Take Care


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Small world. You probably had ridden Pedaling for Kicks and the McLean County Spring Metric. I did both of those ride last month.


----------



## Juvat092

Yes it is a small world, I regularly find people who either grew up in central Illinois or who were stationed with me in the Air Force. When I was a kid I didn't ride any of the local organized rides around Bloomington/Normal or Mclean county. If I am out there sometime in the future I might have to check them out.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I am in the same boat. I run into people who are from Michigan now and then.


----------



## john bh

Hi new to this forum Santa Clarita Ca. I was a avid rider in younger days. I started riding again before having my 1st TKR I have had both knees done . I have also had 2 back fusions L5 S1 one surgery failed I still kept riding through all of this. Last back surgery last Oct 2012.Riding every other day and core on off days.Sometimes I do both. I'm 61 crazy as hell lol My goal rt now to do a 60 mile ride


----------



## jasxn

howdy!

long time lurker of rbr... 
i would say i started riding on and off around '99 on a track bike.. or fixie as kids say it these days.. then saw all these neon colored kids on these fixies... holy moly what is going on! - well i put that bike away.

currently riding a old 1980s Medici on dura-ace group.. love the old steel.

didn't get serious until earlier this year and now as we can say since i'm ready to purchase a new bicycle.

torn between full carbon or alum frame w/carbon everything else. 
(very interested in Felt's F5 or Felt's F75 - components and wheelset will be upgraded definitely)


----------



## jwalther

Hey all-

Jeff from Lexington, KY here. I'm making a return to cycling after a long absence at my wife's prompting. She began riding with friends and wanted an activity we could share. (My idea was to buy a motorcycle and we could go two up-you know who won that dispute). Anyway, I'm glad to be back on the road as I approach 50. . .


----------



## jumbo

hello+++
From Ames, Iowa, new to riding bikes. I haven't ridden in 6/7 years. Getting back into cycling for recreational purposes. Thinking of getting a used road bike, don't want to break my bank on the first bike.


----------



## Ezydamus

Greetings,

Paul from New York. Looking to gain a lot of knowledge from this site. I've seen alot of beautiful bikes already. I can't wait to get into one.

See you guys around.


----------



## wgscott

Yo.

I've been doing recreational riding and touring since about 1981. (A wee bit of off-road mountain biking on a squishy bike too.) 

I'm getting back on the bike now after a nasty Jan 1st ankle fracture (not involving the bike).

View attachment 284253


It still kind of hurts, I just turned 50, and am being a bit of a wuss about it overall.

I am looking for a road bike with exceptionally good brakes and low gearing. I live in the Santa Cruz (CA, not Bolivia) mountains. I posted a thread in the bike forum asking for advice.

I've spent most of the last quarter century in SPDs, but at least for now I'm using 5-10s and spikey flat pedals. I'm still trying to get used to that, (or maybe find something a bit safer than my $30 Nashbar SPD copies, which I can't even snap into right now).


----------



## morris.je.usn

Checking in from the Denver area. Moved here within the last couple months and got into road cycling. I started off doing it just for fitness but now i'm commuting as well and trying to get the family involved on shorter rides. I've got the Tour De Cure coming up next month which will be my first 100k so i'm excited for that.

I love looking at the pics of peoples daily rides on here, always inspiring.


----------



## Luke from OZ

Hi guys,

My name is Luke 33 Yr's old and i'm from The Sunshine Coast, QLD Australia. I've been a MTB'r since I was 15 but the last few years I've been working hard starting my own business and starting a family which has led to me stacking on about 25 unwanted Kg's. So 4 months ago i woke up and said stuff it and went out and got my self a new Specialized Carve Pro MTB which i've been riding on and off the road every chance I get  A few weeks ago I decided to give a road bike a go as well and really enjoyed it so after many different bike test rides and discussions with the LBS I ordered my self a 2013 Merida Scultura Pro 907 which should be ready for pick up next week. Cant wait to get it and ride the wheels off it


----------



## Swoody09

Greetings!

My name is Stephen, Im 22 and a student at Christopher Newport University in Virginia. Iv'e been mtbing for about 4 years and a commoner on MTBR (by another name). I bought my first road bike late last summer. After putting about 50 miles on it I separated my shoulder (3rd) off the bike and had to put the bikes down while I had surgery and recovered.

I spent the fall and winter of last year, while i recovered, fillet brazing a steel SS mtb for myself, man was the an experience! Currently working as a mechanic at a local bike shop which has got me road riding more than i ever have. Ive been avging between 100-125 a week between morning group rides and commuting most days. I even did my first century on July 4.

Here are my rides

Diamondback podium 3
Full 105 group (converted the BB30 to english threaded)
Shimano dura-ace 7850 scandium wheelset
ritchey wcs carbon evolution bar
View attachment 284379


Woody SS 29er (haha)
Stans arch ex laced to paul hubs
White industries eno crank
Rock Shox reba rlt 100
Ck headset
thomson stem and post
Avid BB7
View attachment 284380


Sorry bout the crappy pics. Cell phone is only camera.
Looking forward to poking around here. Cheers!


----------



## GeneB

Hello,
New Noob here. Just got back into riding and decided to join this fine forum. I'm from San Diego and am an engineer at a golf club factory. I ride about 100-150 miles per week, year around, in San Diego.


----------



## Ghislainc911

Hello guys, Ghis, 32yo, newbie here thats just starting with road bike. Work as paramedic and I covered a super nice event to fight cancer which is a 2 days bike ride from Montreal to Quebec city (230kms) on the medical team and loved it so much that I got myself a bike and hope to do that event in a few years. Recently bought a Specialized Roubaix Elite which I just got today ... Can't wait! Used to bike a lottttttt when I was younger but stopped for a couple years when started to work and had to move out. Hoping to do 1000kms until the end of the outdoor season. Nice to meet you all! here's my new ride :
View attachment 284473


----------



## Ghislainc911

Hello guys, Ghis, 32yo, newbie here thats just starting with road bike. Work as paramedic and I covered a super nice event to fight cancer which is a 2 days bike ride from Montreal to Quebec city (230kms) on the medical team and loved it so much that I got myself a bike and hope to do that event in a few years. Recently bought a Specialized Roubaix Elite which I just got today ... Can't wait! Used to bike a lottttttt when I was younger but stopped for a couple years when started to work and had to move out. Hoping to do 1000kms until the end of the outdoor season. Nice to meet you all! here's my new ride :
View attachment 284476


Posted this somewhere else but can't find where it went, hopefully this works!


----------



## Natty dread

I'm a few post late. But, I am Tim, and new to cycling at 41. I was formally a college swimmer, Chicago floor trader, and now living in St. Louis. Swimming trashed my shoulders, and running has never been for me, so I am enjoying the bike. I also skied alot once, and I like the rush I get bombing down hills at 6 am. WHen my kids were born in 2004 I topped out at 260 (6'3"), and have worked that down to 215. My last swimming weight was 190, so I'd like to see the bike get this last 20 lbs off me. 
Having a blast so far. Thanks for al the info in here.


----------



## bamxiv

bam from JAX.
View attachment 284594


----------



## andione1983

Hi guys, new to this forum, i am 30years old from Melbourne Australia, i am on an ozzy forum just jumping on a international one for some varied views/opinions, 
Anyway ill cut to the chase on my introduction, i have just got back into bikes this year due to needing to get fit as i am planning on joining the police force, so since back on the bikes i have discovered many amazing bike tracks and paths around my area, and am highly enjoying riding, i am up to around 30ks a ride so my fitness is slowly improving, 
I have purchased a merida Ride Lite 93, fairly cheap road bike alu frame carbon forks and Tiagra gear set, this is dong me well at this stage, have clocked over 500 ks , eventaully may look at a carbon bike but no need yet, also brought a Boardman Team pro MTB and put slicks on it for some light off track riding at a good pace. 

Hope to see you all around the forums and look forward to getting to know people. 
Andrew.


----------



## andione1983

*re: All New and Improved 2013 & 2014 Introduce Yourself Here Thread.*

And a couple of pics of my two bikes


----------



## Bikes4Life

Hello all. Thanks for welcoming me into your forum. I have been a long time bike rider of all kinds for most of my life. Today I ride BMX, road bikes and mountain bikes.


----------



## Rich Gibson

Hello. My name is Rich Gibson. I'm retired from both the Navy and U.S. Customs. I've been exercising all my life, the last seven on a Life Fitness Elliptic. I'm seventy-one. I've followed the Tour de France for about fifteen years and recently decided to buy a bike. I bought a Trek FX 7.6. I got MTB pedals and a seat upgrade.

View attachment 284815


----------



## areFish

Thank you for your service Mr. Gibson.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust

Greetings from Europe, Norway to be more specific. Completely new to road cycling as I got my first proper bike this week (Trek Madone 3.1). Loving it so far. Always been following Tour de France and been wanting to buy one since I was a kid. Feels great to finally take that step due to consistent persuasion from my friend. Expecting to do at least 60 miles on my bike a week. Ill hope to exceed those numbers once my legs in a few months.. Just needs to get in proper shape first.


----------



## Rich Gibson

areFish said:


> Thank you for your service Mr. Gibson.


It was an honor serving.


----------



## los05

What's up guys and gals. Noob here just wanted to say what's up and post some pics of my babies.. 

View attachment 284905

View attachment 284906


----------



## ROACHCLASS

Hello all!

New to the forum and looking to get into cycling! I've been browsing this forum (and others) for about 1.5 weeks now doing some research and such. Looking to buy my first road bike within the next week. 

I'm 25 and from wait for it...the Jersey Shore unfortunately. Be easy on me for that part as I do not par-take in what you probably watched on TV!

Looking forward to learning more from this forum and getting into cycling. See you all around.


----------



## Rich Gibson

Welcome! I'm a newbie, a bit older but have been riding only a week.


----------



## Gware

My name is Gary, Live in The Villages Fl. Work like 65 hours a week. Try to ride as much as possible. I commute to and from work on my bike. Specialized Allez Elite. 
My main road bike is a 2013 Trek Madone 5.9 upgraded to SRAM RED. Was in the Marine Corps from 1982 till 1993. 
Nothing like sweating thru 100 miles on the road..... Ride On..


----------



## Alansglide

Just wanted to stop by and introduce myself.

My name is Alan , and I live in Sherman Oaks,Ca. In my younger days,I lived in Mammoth mountain and skiied every day for almost 11 years.

Due to breaking my back 2 years ago, my exercise program has been nothing but walking .
I'm 64 and really feel the need to get back into fighting form(well,as much as a 64 year old can). 
I just started riding again a month ago .This forum has been, and I'm sure will continue to be a huge source of information.


----------



## margret

Hi All, 

I work in Strivers Holding Co., ltd. Also like cycle sports! Come here to learn more! 

Best Regards,
Margret


----------



## GreatWhiteShark

*Introducing 'Great White' (Shark: Earth & Beings Rights Person)*

*Where are you from? *

*Homestead, Florida; trying to move to a close to Virginia Beach Community, Kingston, Washington as possible, and become a dual citizen of The USA & Denmark or best Western & Socialist Democratic European Country*

*What do you ride?*

*Raleigh "something or another"- name has worn away and I do not remember, not important, 4000*

*How long have you been riding? *

*1991-1995 off and on (average 62.5-miles a week) & since 2003, riding average of 50-weeks a year with an average of 62.5-miles a week*

*Anything else we should know about you? *

*I do it for: 1st. Economics, 2nd. Better for The Earth & Animals, 3rd. Health & 4th. Experience so much more than when I used to drive, a heck of a lot more. I drive my 1994 (I think, LOL) Ford Ranger so little that I have to move it to keep it breaking down and to get my bicycle fixed, drive my parents' automobiles when have to. My longest rides, in one day is 60+-miles, Fruit Spice Park, Community of Redland to Coconut Grove Farmers' Market, with stop in at old location for The Miami Science Museum. I used to race on my bicycle to get to work, 6.5+-miles in less than average of 25-mins.; but with knees aching I no longer race, completing 6.5-miles in less than average of 45-mins. My bicycle's back wheel has just thicker inter-tubes, while my front bicycle wheel has two-tires (the inter tire is a little smaller and the side walls are cut down, really the thread is important), I am going to buy the thickest possible inter-tube I can get into the front wheel- have a flat right now. My revolutionary (BMX and invented double tiring wheels) bicycle mechanic 'Jeff' Frizgibson is about to lose his house and work location, thus I no longer have a bicycle mechanic and bicycle supplies. The reason for all of that puncture protection needs is because I ride on horrible, even for USA's Standards, roads and drivers, live right in the middle of The Community of Redland- been there then you know what I am talking about, and carry around 50+-pounds, on average, in my bicycle backpack. Been putting off getting a new bicycle and bicycle Helmet (could have had one built special for many, years ago, by 'Jeff', but never had the money) costs a lot of money and better for The Earth & its' Beings if I used it until it falls apart. I need a new Bicycle Seat, too much discomfort to wait and longer.*
*Diehard & Lifelong Miami Dolphins & Miami Hurricanes FootBall, Miami Heat & Miami Hurricanes BasketBall Fan, HATE MLB & Miami Marlins & The Capitalist Owners of Sports, Former AWESOME Pop Warner FootBall League DE & DL Coach (now defunct The Homestead Hurricanes), but BAD HS- FootBall Player (could never gain enough weight <refused to="" take="" pems=""> and my mind was not into it); HORRIBLE ESE Facilitator and BAD Ass. FootBall TE & for a short time OL (could never get back to DL- stereotypes <vegan thin-="" super="" healthy="">) Coach (I did not have the Extroverted Personality it takes (if possible) to do The Facilitating The Right Way and Only Way I Wanted to Do It. Used to be a- first tutor hired at a Sylvan Learning Center and became the most loved and respected tutor and then head tutor (Sylvan –at least at the center- tutors tutored in a ton of subjects, I was so liked because I would tutor anyone and every subject from K to College Students, no matter how many tutorees I already had at my table; third, just behind both the center’s Education and Business Directors) by the parents and most employees, the center folded shortly after I was gone, Higher Educational Sports Radio Host & Producer (FIU & MD C; would not recommend either) and FIU's Intramural Sports Referee & Head Referee. I am a professional Companion Animals, People And Home Sitter, and the local county and city elections worker.</vegan></refused>*


----------



## WTaylorA

I'm Taylor. In my teens I rode competitively, mostly stopped in my 20's, and now in my mid 30's I'm starting to increase my milage and get back into the sport.

I have a bit of a "problem" with collecting bikes. I've thinned my stable out over the last few months, and picked up my current "dream bike" - a Litespeed Ultimate with full Campy Chorus. I also have a Lemond Sarthe that I'm in the process of building, and a Trek 1500 SL that is actually being sold this week.
Former rides include:
Fuji Ace
'84 Reynolds Grand Course
Specialized StumpJumper
Gary Fisher Tassajara

I'm an IT Sys Admin in the greater DC area


----------



## GreatWhiteShark

*ROACHCLASS,

Welcome, cannot hold it against someone where they were born* and I do not watch that sort of crap, any ways. *- Heck, I live in The South and South Florida.*


----------



## Pasmore

Hi everyone, my name is Oli and I live in Dortmund, Germany. I just got hold of my very first road bike, it's been MTBs all the way until now - the 'new' bike is a Peugeot 103, I bought it for 60 Euros, it's pretty dinged up, but not beyond repair. The forks need replacing (it looks as if a previous owner was in a head on collision of some kind.)
Will post pictures later.
Cya.


----------



## jsjcat

Hello Everyone,
My name is Joe from St. Louis, MO. My wife and I got into biking about six years ago on Giant Cypress comfort bikes. Rode those for four years and decided to upgrade to Trek FX fitness bikes.We have been doing 55 mile club rides and then finally a hot century ride this past June. We did OK but realized if we're going to ride long we need better and lighter bikes. I said that we're not getting any younger (I'm gonna be 60 this year), let's get some carbon road bikes. We're partial to Treks so I got a Trek Madone 4.5 and the wife got a beautiful Trek Domane 4.3. We got these right around the Fourth of July this year. Love these bikes. We try to ride 20-30 miles every other day with a longer 50-60 mile ride on the weekends. I like tuning and lubing the bikes. Wife just rides. I wish I had started riding years ago but now the time and money is available. Glad to be a part of this forum. I'm getting a lot of great info from all of you and hope to share some of my experiences with everyone. Looking forward to putting many miles on before I go belly up. This sport is keeping us slim and trim. See you all down the road. By the way, My wife is an OR RN and I'm a Highway Ditrict Manager.


----------



## handensco

I am David. I was riding about 15 a day and 35 to 50 on Sundays. Then both of my bikes were stolen, Stump Jumper and an old Sekai, so I quit riding. I found a Gunnar Sport frame and now need to build a new bike. In motorcycling there are what we call oil threads. And I know if i pose the question about whether I should go Shimano or Campy that is what I will start. I need help here. I run restaurants for a living. The wife does not ride except on the back of a couple of my motorcycles. Have a great day and thanks for any help. Been lurking here for about 10 years i guess.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Forget Shimano or Campy, go with Sram. Single lever for fast shifting and alot cheaper.


----------



## nocker

Hi I'm Nock, from London, the england one not kentucky

Just got back into riding the last 8/9 months, currently riding a Bianchi C2C via Narone as i thought I'd get back into the swing on a half decent ali frame for starters.. Been floating around a while picking up a few tips so thought I'd join up and get some international views on things


----------



## scottR3

Scott from Colorado....longtime member until my account got hacked so I needed to create a new username and password. Off to try and get the Administrators to help me, they don't respond to my emails! Not real happy


----------



## jrm66

Hi, I am 47 and new to road biking, started last September, just under 4000 miles so far (1800 miles on trainer over winter). Average speed around 21 mph, mostly flat roads around here in north-west Ohio. I enjoy riding with friends and especially my wife, but also like the solitude of riding solo. My bike is a 2008 Cannondale team six13, full dura-ace, bought on e-bay, my other bike is a all original 1963 Schwinn Jaguar cruiser. Looking forward to many years of recreational riding. -John


----------



## Agent319

I'm Agent319 an Ozark Hillbilly. Life, I thought, was about God, family, and work with some mixed in boating, climbing, skiing, oh and cutting firewood. Wow I was missing out not cycling all those years. I picked up a paint stripped Cannondale (the guy said) off of Craigslist June 2012. I had no idea how 10 speeds had changed since I hadn't been on one since the late 70's. Anyway the guy who I was buying the bike from met me at a bike shop to put a tube in the front tire before I bought it. Anyway it turns out the Cannondale was actually a 1981 Klein per the LBS owner. I rode that and rather quickly found that 10 speeds were now road bikes and light years ahead of my Klein. It weighed in at 21.4 lbs fully loaded but shifting slowed me down. Anyway I purchased a 1993 Cannondale R700 2.8 frame October 2012 and built it up over the winter. Updated the mechanics and now keeping up is no problem. Wonderful bike. Doing the Hotter than Hell this August 2013


----------



## crowaan

Hey folks, just popping in this thread to say hello. Just made the jump from mountain biking to road biking, something I should have done years ago. I've always been a fan of watching events like the TdF and had always wanted a road bike. I ended up getting into mountain biking instead and just now finally bought a vintage Peugeot and built it up with some newer parts. Since graduating in May I have been unemployed so a modern road bike wasn't in my budget but I can still put in the miles on an old steel beast. My plan is to train on the Peugeot for 2-3 years until I can afford a modern bike and take up racing.

P.S. I live in Hamilton, ON, if anybody else is from the area I am kind of looking for people to ride with.


----------



## cbd5600

Like a few others in this thread, I got into MTB about a year and a half ago. The group I ride with also ride on the road. Went on my first road ride this past Sunday and loved it. I picked up a 2008 Lemond Alpe D'Huez as a starter bike.


----------



## DasBoost

Longtime lurker, just joined today. 25, rode mountain bikes about 12 years ago and threw some commuter tires on it to try and get in better shape about a year or so ago. Went from 280lbs on a 40lb bike to sub-230 on a 20lb bike. Just bought my first road bike, 2012 Fuji Roubaix SL, and have this forum to thank for helping (especially the Beginner's Corner) as it steered me in the right direction and helped a new guy out a lot. Rode the 50 mile TdC in May this year and am getting set to tackle the 100 mile ride next year.


----------



## GITride

*Hello RoadbikeReview.com we are GrandIllinoisTrailRide.com*

GrandIllinoisTrailRide.com or GITride.com for short, is a website dedicated to aiding bicyclists attempting a loop of the Grand Illinois Trail Ride.








I rode this Route in 2006 and again in 2007. I actually found roadbikereview.com because someone was inspired by the story I told at GITride.com, to suggest others use it as a resource to plan their own multi-day "thrubike"
The contents of the original website is in the GITride forums (see Rider Hall of Fame: 2006-001) 
in 2013 we updated the site to be more a resource for the riders of the Grand Illinois Trail Ride. Features include a ride board, trail condition reports, GPS maps, and Rider Recognition.
Look forward to posting more here soon.
Thanks
-dave


----------



## Tinaann

Hello everyone. I am a beginner biker. I feel a little intimidated because it seems everyone here has been riding a long time and is probably in pretty good shape and I've not seriously ridden since I was a kid and am not in any shape at all, except that of round. I want to start again because I remember the feeling of freedom that I had riding as a kid, because I have 50 pounds to lose, and because my stupid old car gives me nothing but problems. I am interested in roads and trails, leisurely rides- not racing. I just want to de-stress, hopefully lose some weight in the process, and even commute to work. I would also like to exercise my dog and go to the store. I would actually like to use my bike for everything possible. I am currently in the market for a new bike since the repairs for mine will cost about the same as a new one (from Walmart because even that is stretching my budget too far). For now I am preparing myself on the stationery bikes at work. I have beginner-type questions: Mountain bikes for trails and road bikes (with skinny wheels) for the road. Do I have that right? Can I use one bike for all the things I mentioned above? If I had the money, what bike(s) would work best for the purposes I would like to use a bike for?


----------



## Marcs350z

Hi All, another long time lurker. Use to do a bit of trail riding on a hard tail, recently moved to road riding. Hoping to use cycling as a way to relax and help me shed a few kg's. Enjoying it so far, but being winter in Australia, I have been quite low on km's. Spring is around the corner and I'm hoping to put in some decent time in on the bike.


----------



## DasBoost

Tinaann said:


> Hello everyone. I am a beginner biker. I feel a little intimidated because it seems everyone here has been riding a long time and is probably in pretty good shape and I've not seriously ridden since I was a kid and am not in any shape at all, except that of round. I want to start again because I remember the feeling of freedom that I had riding as a kid, because I have 50 pounds to lose, and because my stupid old car gives me nothing but problems. I am interested in roads and trails, leisurely rides- not racing. I just want to de-stress, hopefully lose some weight in the process, and even commute to work. I would also like to exercise my dog and go to the store. I would actually like to use my bike for everything possible. I am currently in the market for a new bike since the repairs for mine will cost about the same as a new one (from Walmart because even that is stretching my budget too far). For now I am preparing myself on the stationery bikes at work. I have beginner-type questions: Mountain bikes for trails and road bikes (with skinny wheels) for the road. Do I have that right? Can I use one bike for all the things I mentioned above? If I had the money, what bike(s) would work best for the purposes I would like to use a bike for?


Welcome; I was in the same boat about a year ago as you are now and just joined recently as well. Try browsing The Beginner's Corner and posting in there. For the most part, mountain bike tires will be wider compared to road tires, but some road tires can be fairly wide at 28c or even 32c depending on clearance with the brakes. Look into the different types of bikes as well there are bikes out there like commuter or flat-bar road bikes that offer a more upright position and a more leisurely geometry than the more bent-over position of a drop-bar road bike. 

Good luck on the fitness goals as well! I'm down a bit more than 50 myself and I have my bike to thank for it.


----------



## Tinaann

Thank you SO much! You have been most helpful!


----------



## terryh

Hi everybody

Newbie here, I'm a Brit living in France. Ride around 5,000 kms pa, Specialized Roubaix Expert for the roads & Specialized Crux for offroading.

Joined this site after finding a brilliant posting by Roadworthy on re-cabling a Roubaix.


----------



## groove10

Hey all! First time poster here.

I currently ride a Civilian Le Roi Le Veut (single speed, CX, disc brake, steel frame, carbon fork). However, I had the rear wheel stolen recently.

Can anyone help me out with finding a 130mm, 6-bolt disc, Shimano freehub body laced to a 700c wheel? I can't find anything pre-built with this setup.

Help a newbie get back on the road!


----------



## OrbeaNZ

Hi all, I'm Cliff from Auckland, New Zealand. I've been lurking for a few months. I decided I should sign up and join in the fun. I'm a recreational rider that's trying to get fit again after 2-3 years off the bike. After setting a few cycling goals I'm now 13kg lighter than when I started and really enjoying it. Why did I ever stop!


----------



## MrLinc

Im the new kid on the block looking for a good source of cycling knowledge. 
I have a hybrid that is too big and slow for me so I am on the hunt for a road bike that will take me places.


----------



## elteakay

Hi From Austin! Been enjoying mountain biking for two decades, even racing for six years in Vail, Colorado. Only discovered road last spring and love it. After putting saddle time/miles on the road bike am now looking to switch out the steed for another one, likely through the Classifieds on this site.

All the best,
Lance


----------



## EvanAlmighty

Hi all,

I'm new to cycling. Bought my first road bike online last summer to do a mini metric with my co-workers for a fund raiser. This summer I decided to train for the century so I bought the nashbar carbon bike and have not looked back since. I've been trying to log 100 miles a week since July and completed my first century last weekend at the Cool Breeze in Ventura, CA. I just started dabbling with interval training to hopefully build up my leg strength and top speed. Other than that I really enjoy cycling so far. It gives me a lot of alone time to think, enjoy the scenery, and push my own limits. I look forward to learning more about the sport from you guys here.

Evan


----------



## cyclebrarian

Hello Everyone - 

My name is Scott, and I live on Maryland's Eastern Shore. I've been riding for over a year now. My girlfriend got me into it. I didn't think I would be able to ride a bike because I have peripheral neuropathy (nerve damage from chemotherapy for Hodgkin's Disease over 20 years ago) in both feet. However, it actually _helps_ my feet. I got my first *'real'* bike (a Specialized Sirrus) last November and bought a road bike (Specialized Allez) a few months back. My girlfriend and I ride several times during the week and also on the weekend. We did our first 50 mile ride back in July and plan to do one in a few weeks. In October, we're planning to do our first metric Century.


----------



## iamuwerr

Intro:
Long time BMX racer in the 80 and 90's. Road racing and MTB in the 90's. Got out of shape. Started running last year and transitioned back to Triathlon and winter indoor MTB.

Ridley Dean RS/Flo 60-90
Cannondale CAAD10
Access 29r
FreeAgent 24"
Elf 20"


----------



## gravitytoy

Hey all - Me = Former bike engineer, general bike geek, and part-time photographer for a pro bike team. My skinny tire time is spent mostly on a cross bike these days, as the sweet singletrack of Montana keeps calling me to my fat tire bikes like a siren song. Generally ride about 5 days a week to stay fit and to offset the effects of a cold post-ride IPA. I'm a prolific pack-rat with collecting vintage MTB parts, and have a pretty good collection of old bike ranging from 1938 pre-war Schwinns to mid 90's CNC tricked out mountain bikes that are frequent topic of "conversation" with my wife as they have taken over our basement..


----------



## deduardos

Hey all!

I'm deduardos, I have been cycling for about a year now seriously I should say, I completed the New York Gran Fondo in May and have been into cycling ever since that. First bike I bought was about 5 years or more ago Specialized Tri Cross, I trained with that for the Fondo, and it was a good bike for training in Mid West conditions, and am currently riding a friends Giant Cadex 903 C. Fully updated with new stem, and its running a 105 groupo. I guess my question for the day is I am getting more serious about cycling and am looking to get my license for next year to compete. I have been looking at the Bianchi Via Nirone 7 2012, tested it out a few times and it felt good, is that a good bike? for right now? it is running 105, but I have also been riding my friends TCR with SRAM, RED. responsive shifting... let me know thanks!


----------



## jsa346

Hi, I have rode for 18 years on MTB but recently switched to road bike. Cycling makes feel like younger.


----------



## Sides

Hello everyone. I'm Paul, I live outside of Chicago. Work for the county DOT. I have been riding since 1980, currently ride a Roubaix.


----------



## HighPlains

Hey kids - 

Not a long-time rider, but kinda-sorta. I participated (and competed) in some triathlons about 8 years ago, lost about 100 lbs in the process, and realized that cycling is a blast and my best of the three sports. Two grad degrees, a shitty economy, and crippling depression later, I'm back to my out-of-shape self and decided to climb back on board the bike to drop weight/make myself fit again/have fun.

I'm in Laramie, WY where other than the interstate and the US287, there are four paved roads that lead out of town. In other words, not a lot of routes to chose from. I've been back in the saddle for a month or so now, riding between 30-70 miles at 13-16mph. I've seen my times improve--what used to be a ride that took 1.4 hours no only takes 1.1 hours, my fitness, and my bike handling.

I ride an 8 year old Trek 2100. Works like a champ.

My plan is to ride until it gets too cold to ride or until the snows come. After that, I'll probably have to put the bike away until next spring. That or buy an indoor trainer.

I'll consume more information here than I share. Thanks for offering the information for my consumption.

HighPlains


----------



## TKB

lounge Booty Crew?


----------



## ggphysics

I love reading the postings here; lots of interesting profiles.

Just turned 43 in August. Dad of two and teach high school physics and chemistry. Dabled in mountain biking for several years after giving up off-road motorcycle racing. I'm having my fun on the road now and ride with a few fast groups in Berkshire county MA and eastern NY. My bike stable includes a Cannondale Six13, Klein Quantum Pro, Astrix Rook 29er, and a Cannondale touring rig. I build my wheels, spin my own wrenches and wish I weighed 185lbs (6'2").


----------



## robbied111

Hey All - RobbieD from Bermuda here. Have only just taken up riding; exclusively commuted by bike during college, never gave in to the love ... until a couple years ago. Bought a Specialized Secteur from a buddy, enjoyed it a lot. Sold that & bought a Roubaix from a guy, which has a heap of non-stock parts!!! Call me the n00b of n00bs if you like - I can take it!

Secteur







Roubaix


----------



## kdoug

Short time creeper here from Iowa City, IA. I own a Domane 4.5 which I've put almost 2500 miles on this year. This site has helped me immensely with the purchase of almost every upgrade I've done to my bike. Still lots of time left this year for "epic" weekend rides and evening sprints. I hope to contribute a little to the forum.


----------



## Supermario343

New cycler here from the northwest suburbs of Chicago. Just purchased my first road bike this past week and its been a lot of fun thus far. Its a Specialized Roubaix Comp. Looking forward to meeting people on here and joining the cycling community.


----------



## ttweedle

I used to ride mountain bikes in the 90's, then had kids. Then I got old and fat. Now I ride on the road.


----------



## eduluke

Hi there!
I'm from São Paulo - Brazil.
36 years old. 
Mountain and Road biker.
This is my ride in it's current form:


----------



## HillbillyTom

Tom from the Missouri Ozarks here. I'm a returning cyclist after a several (too many) year hiatus. My cutting edge bike from then is now pushing vintage racer status, and my legs are now pushing cooked spaghetti status.
But.. I'm having a blast on both the road and mountain bikes, and base fitness is coming along nicely. Just found this forum today and wasted no time registering. Looking forward to some good times with you all.:thumbsup:


----------



## jmccabe

Hello everyone,

I'm John, a Software Engineer from Herefordshire in the UK (I say "from" Herefordshire - that's where I live but I'm actually "from" Glasgow originally!). Spent the last 20 years whining about how difficult/slow it was riding on the roads on, first a Peugeot late 80s mountain bike, then a 2008 Claud Butler Urban 200, and using that mainly as an excuse not to ride very often so took the plunge a few weeks ago and bought a Felt Z95 (2013) road bike.

I was attracted to this forum mainly by the manufacturers bit where, it would appear, actual, real manufacturers representatives appear to contribute!

So.. there you go.
John


----------



## aaronm063

Hi everyone! My name is Aaron. Originally from Central Oklahoma but moved to Houston a few months ago. I've been riding for about a total of 6 weeks now. Picked up a 2013 Raleigh Revenio 3.0 and I've been doing some organized weekend rides around here. My father-in-law is also a great rider so training with him (when I don't get dropped) is a great asset to have. I'm currently training for my first big ride, the BP MS150 in April, so that's my goal at the moment. I look forward to learning and absorbing the great tips and tricks you all have!


----------



## saul-bass

Just trying my luck on this community. Looking forward to connect and get some expert advice. Although I've been riding for several years now, I still consider myself a newbie in terms of bikes. I really jut enjoy the ride and have spent most of my time riding fixies or urban cycles.


----------



## rjnear

Hello My name is Robert, I am getting back into cycling currently have Specialized Rockhopper, Giant Allegre, and just purchased a Giant Defy 5. I am a rider to be active and stay in shape. I must say the new Defy with shifting on brake levers is major step forward from the down tube shifting on the Allegre.

I live in upstate NY in Greene County.


----------



## cyclingmagnet

*VeloSwap Denver*

VeloSwap - The World?s Largest Consumer Bicycle and Sports Expo


----------



## Buzkil

Buzkil here… I spend most of my forum time being a pain in the arse on MTBR (NorCal). I live in the SF Bay area.
I picked up a road bike because my wife and I have a baby (due Oct 12th) on the way and the long days of Mountain Biking are going to be shelved for a few. I wanted to keep my fitness up so I decided to hit the streets. I picked up an old Specalized Sequoa for $400 bucks (with upgraded wheels/Carbon Fork/nice seat/etc). I figure I can get a quick 30 miles in less than 2hrs a few times per week and maybe get out once MTB’ing on the weekend.
I have only been out 3 times so far on test rides, (8,13,27 miles) tweaking things before and after the ride. The bike feels pretty good now.
I have a feeling I am going to be riding solo a lot. I don’t like people to wait on me and I don’t like to wait on people. Road biking is training/exercise for me so I’ll save the chit chat for a later time. I want to bang out the mileage and get on with my day rather than talking about the various wind resistances of lycra or contemplating if shimano is better than sram.
I’m a heavy guy weighing in at 235lbs for my 5’11” frame. Thankfully, it’s not all fat, I need 10 lbs of fat and 30+ lbs of muscle to go away pronto.


----------



## hammondc

Finally posting after a month+ of lurking and reading. I was an MTB guy for years riding mostly Specialized gear. I used to be an avid runner, but an Achilles injury has taken me out of the game for a while. Dr wants me biking in the off time as cross training. I have never been a road biker or owned a road bike, but I can honestly say, I have been bitten hard. I am LOVING it. 

Below is my first road bike that I picked up a couple months ago from a friend. 2006 Trek 5200. He had about 200 miles and a LOT of dirt on it. This is after I picked it up from the shop after having it inspected, tuned and washed (yes, I moved the seat down)

I am in San Antonio, TX right now but will be moving to Atlanta Ga in a few weeks. 

Outside of biking, Other hobbies are mostly vices- Cigars, Beer, Wine, Scotch.


----------



## Sundog

My name is John. I'm 47, 6'1" and tipped the scale at 204.4 this morning (naked. post constitutional). By day I help folks manage their radioactive waste. By night - I sometimes play guitar and sing in a local cover band. 

I need to drop about 15 lbs and keep it off. I have a great eating regimine in place - but need the regular excercise component to be kicked up a notch. My only real excercise these days is 4.0 doubles tennis - 3 or 4 times per week. 

I was a mtber in the 90s and hung up my GT Tequesta in '98. Pulled it off the wall a few weeks ago - put a rigid fork and some slicks on it - tuned it up and hit the local greenways. Now I am thinking that I'd be much more efficient on pavement with and honest to gosh roadbike - so I've been reading my butt off - and visiting the LBSs. 

I found he shopkeep with whom I want to deal. He sells Giant and Cervelo. His shop is new - but he managed a competing shop for 19 years. Looks to me like he brought quite a bit of clientele with him in the move.

He's got a '13 Defy Composite Apex in my size on special - for $1,650. I'll be checking it out this weekend, hopefully. I suspect that a more relaxed geometry with a reliable set of components will serve me best at present. 

I am not much of a poster - unless I have something that I think adds to the conversation. 

I will likely be asking questions - once I am smart enough to know what I don't know.


----------



## maspatrick

Hello. How long did it take you to recover from that?


----------



## maspatrick

Hello Everyone! I am Patrick, a newbie to the cycling world. My first 2 bikes were Specialized Allez and my latest bike is a Specialized Venge. Started riding in 2009.


----------



## awf

Hello! This is Andrew living in New York, working as a scientist and adventuring an entrepreneur life. I commute to work almost everyday.

My road bike Cinelli:


----------



## CampyTim

Hi - just joined the forums. I've been riding 30+ years, the last 15 on the Merckx AX Ti pictured below. I do mostly local club riding - Suffolk Bike Riders on Long Island. My bike is in the shop this week, I'm finally upgrading to Campy Chorus 11 from my 8-speed group, and I'm also upgrading the original Campy /Mavic wheelset for Mavic Ksyriums. I love my Merckx, it's a fairly rare bike, and it rides as well today as when I bought it back in '98. I'm also a big Campy fan, as I've had very good luck with my Campy setup over the years.


----------



## Major_Clanger

Hello all,

We'll after many years of being midfield filler on a XC MTB, I've taken the plunge into road riding and love it, especially in big groups. I'm too old to keep hurting myself racing off-road (especially when I've never won anything) but never thought road riding could be so much fun. Rode my first 100 miler recently which felt great in my head, if not my body!

love Italian bikes and looking forward to some good natured sparring and debates on here.


----------



## MonzaRI

Hi everyone, my name is Giovanni, I am from the great state of RI. I recently bought a house near a bike path and decided I'd better start using it. I just purchased my first bike, a Tommaso Monza and have been an enjoying using a trainer and hitting the bike path.


----------



## jskash

My name is Jeff. I started cycling about a year ago when my wife wanted us to get bikes so we could ride together. We bought the bikes at a sporting goods store and quickly discovered that the bike was way too small for me. It was a 16 inch frame and I'm 6'3. After about six months or trying to ride the bike, I decided to go to a real bike store and ended up the a Giant Cypress. I ride every day between 9 and 15 miles. I love it. I ride early in the morning before I go to work. Fortunately, we have a lot of bike lanes around my neighborhood and a bike path not far away. My early morning ride is one of the highlights of my day.






<textarea id="adlesse_unifier_magic_element_id" style="display:none;"></textarea><input type="hidden" id="triggerLogout"><input type="hidden" id="signupTrigger">


----------



## Heartlander

Hey, all. I'm Kent. I am a retired guy and live near Kansas City with my wife. We have old cheap beater bikes that I won't bore you with. I am an inventor, among other things and constantly making some new bit of strangeness on my 3D printer or in cohoots with my friends around the world. Glad to be here, thanks for having me.


----------



## hersheydoc

*PA newbie*

Hi everyone. 37 year old newbie from PA with a couple of months on a 2013 Trek Domane 4.5. Running was just not doing it for my knees anymore and I'm loving a new sport. Just trying to get some miles in before the snow starts to fall. Have been lurking for a few weeks and got tired of seeing the reminders from the forum administrators to post.


----------



## MikeIndy

*Back in the saddle again*

Greetings from indianapolis, IN. After a long hiatus, I'm back to cycling again. Lots of reasons or excuses to why I stopped for the better part of 18 years. But I want to get back into shape and do more rides. So, here we go.
Last year I took up MTB'ing with my 12yr old son. This summer I started road biking again. Wow, have I missed it.  The added pounds are dropping off fast. By spring I should be at my weight goal and ready to go.

My new steed is a Trek Domane 5.2. MTB bike is a Trek EX8.


----------



## Armin Fedde

I don't want to make an extended personal introduction. My username is the same as my real one. Other than that, who cares? I just wanted to post this absurd self-portrait I took. I look equally at home on a bicycle, or in the parking lot of a leather bar at 4 am.


----------



## slacker

Greets. Just started road riding in earnest this summer. Been MTB riding in Whistler for about 7 years in serious fashion. Lifelong backcountry & powder soulskier. In the stable: Specialized 2012 Roubaix Expert (carbon) & Brodie Romax (cross) — not counting the fatties.


----------



## eddiecut

my first post... 

I have been part of the mtbr community for a year now... my buddies finally convinced me into a road bike purchase and I have never been happier. I purchased a Felt F5 and have put 800 miles on it in the first three months. 

Last memorial day I purchased my first mountain bike and quickly progressed into more cross country than gravity. So I ride a civilian young turk steel hardtail with 1x10. its a great rig for my area. 

Hopefully I will ride more this winter and prepare myself for a few mtb races. 

I am on strava, hit me up.


----------



## Troy G

In grade school I started riding to get in shape and lose weight. Bought my first road bike back in 1998, a Trek 2200, when I finished university. 

The roads in the area used to be really nice smooth asphalt but with more semi traffic and less budget the roads have gone to poop and are mostly chipseal. I let my weight get out of control and went up to 278lbs at 6'2".

I am now back down to 218 and want to hit 195 as my goal. I have started riding again and am researching for a new endurance bike that is going to be a little more forgiving. Or at the very least some nice mid to upper level wheels for the trek 2200.


----------



## eddiecut

DasBoost said:


> Longtime lurker, just joined today. 25, rode mountain bikes about 12 years ago and threw some commuter tires on it to try and get in better shape about a year or so ago. Went from 280lbs on a 40lb bike to sub-230 on a 20lb bike. Just bought my first road bike, 2012 Fuji Roubaix SL, and have this forum to thank for helping (especially the Beginner's Corner) as it steered me in the right direction and helped a new guy out a lot. Rode the 50 mile TdC in May this year and am getting set to tackle the 100 mile ride next year.


tour de chutes in bend oregon?


----------



## Guest

Hello, I have already posted a few times but i just signed up the other day. I have been cycling since 1970 and it's pretty much been a thing with me since then.


----------



## Bro5eters

Well I will jump in early. I work as a manager in construction.


----------



## cmtbiz

..... welcome ...


----------



## Mostyn

Hello all,
Just signed up today; although looked on this forum for information many times. Truly helpful.
Anyhow, I'm a Male 65, years young; have five bikes 3, road, 2, mtb. I've been cycling from an early age; did some competitive cycling for a good few years as an ametuer; TT & RR, also some tri events. But now I just cycle for pleasure and leisure. Hope to become an active member on your community forum.
Sincere Regards
M


----------



## Soaring Vulture

Hi, roadbikers.

I'm 69 years old and have been riding since I was about 4. I've been commuting by bike since 1996 but last year I had blocked coronary arteries that needed stents; I started riding more for rehab and decided I needed something slicker than my Trek hybrid commuter bike and I got this:








It's a Focus Izalco Ergoride. I've been very happy with this bike. At least compared to my hybrid, it's fast, comfortable and easy to go long distances on.


----------



## trashysquid

*Greetings from San Antone...*

Howdy all,

Decided to join this forum after seeing all the n00b friendly threads with plenty of info, so hopefully that _should_ prevent me from starting another "what's the best XYZ" thread.

Just sold my motorcycle because I don't have the time to ride like I used to given life and all, so I decided to maximize what little "off time" I have by riding a bicycle and getting (great) exercise at the same time...all about time management.

Did extensive research on entry level road bikes on this and other sites, and I figured out that pretty much all of the entry-level road bikes at the price point I was looking at felt and handled the same to me, even though I'm a new guy who doesn't know much about anything. So I upped my limit somewhat and decided to get something that I think I'll grow into:
















2013 Fuji Gran Fondo 3.0 with 105 group that I got a screamin' deal on yesterday at an end-of-model-year close out sale . Whips the pants off anything else I was looking at, not to mention that a full carbon frame with 105s would have been easily twice what I paid for some of the other, bigger names. Did a few quick shake-down rides around the block to dial in the clips, and I think I'll be ready for a 10 mile break-in ride shortly. I look forward to trolling around and learning much from all of the "Roadie Gods" on the forum. Regards to all.


----------



## Rookieride

Hello everyone,

I am excited to join this forum, and learn from all your road biking experiences. I have not ridden in 15 years. I used to own a mountain bike that I enjoyed riding until it was stolen. I just bought a 2014 Mercier Elle sport from bikesdirect.com because I want to try road biking and didn't want to spend too much on a bike for now. 
I know it isn't the greatest idea for a newbie to buy the first bike online, but I couldn't find anything i liked within my budget at the LBS. The Mercier elle sport seems like a very new bike in the market. So there are practically no reviews anywhere for this bike. I am a 5"4 girl. I went with the 46cm. I am now crossing my fingers for this to be a good fit. 

My bike arrives in about 4 days and I am excited to hit the road once I have it assembled. I live in northern VA, and a few minutes from the WOD trail. Now to the question I would love for you guys to help me with. Does anyone have any idea if the bike I got is any good for an entry level bike? What adjustments could I make? Is there anything better in the market for my modest budget of $400? Thank you in advance for your responses.


----------



## mjc29

I a have been riding an old Nishiki(chrome moly) and picked up a Cannondale Synapse 5 a couple months ago. So I am here to learn more and pick up all the info i can.


----------



## beshannon

Hello, I just joined this site after purchasing a new Pinarello Rohk. I have previously ridden a Specialized Epic mountain bike and wanted to try something different


----------



## arnoudrace

*All New and Improved 2013 Introduce Yourself Here Thread.*

Hello all,

Happy to join a conversation or two. 
Roadracing enthousiast, 36 years, 8/9.000 km per year, from the Netherlands
I ride a 2012 Canyon Ultimate CF SLX frame with a mix of DA 7900 and FSA drivetrain, DT Swiss, Vision and Yishun carbon wheels, 3T carbon compact bar, selle italia SLRteam edition saddle.
Arnoud


----------



## quickmammoth

Hello! I'm a new grad that recently moved to the Bay area. Having had the chance to go on a couple of road bike trips, I've come to enjoy the freedom and open-air connection of cycling. I'm currently shopping for my first road bike - quite a learning experience thus far


----------



## gneal02

Hello all, newbie here from Gloucester, VA with a Trek 1.5 Alpha.


----------



## berndrea

Haven't been on this site for awhile, so I am back!


----------



## bradkay

*New to forum, not to cycling*

Hi folks! I have been cycling seriously since 1977 (rode my first century in April of '78) - mostly touring and mountain biking though I dabbled in racing from '80-83. I've been employed in the bike industry in various positions since 1986 and am presently the P&A buyer for a local chain of shops in the south Puget Sound area. 

Nowadays I prefer rides in the 30-50 mile range though i will ride longer if there is a decent reason (usually a beautiful day in gorgeous terrain). I prefer riding with one to three friends as opposed to organized group rides - there is less testosterone to deal with that way!

Here is a photo from my transcontinental ride in 1985. This was the high point of the tour...


----------



## bradkay

gneal02 said:


> Hello all, newbie here from Gloucester, VA with a Trek 1.5 Alpha.


Hi gneal.... your comment takes me way back! I went to Christchurch School up near Saluda back in the mid 70s...


----------



## ponsored

Thought I would go ahead and introduce myself. I have been a cyclist all my life. Well at least since my mom pushed me down the driveway at our house when I was 4. I started commuting on bicycles when I was in my teens and have done it off and on since. I love all things with 2 wheels and currently commute on a large scooter. I want to get back on the bicycle though as I have missed it. I was riding regularly until I suffered a ruptured appendix 2 years ago. I think I am finally back in good enough health to ride again.







<img src="http://goo.gl/lh8uQf" /> The year before I got sick I finished my first official full century and I want to train this year to do at least 1 more. I hope to find inspiration to get back in saddle here. It looks like you all are a great community.


----------



## Lt.Dan

Found this this site the other day and I joined today. Just got back to my bicycle passion after a 20 year plus hiatus. I used to make frames, and did a bit of racing in NorCal area. I have an original Campy CioC, and 3 frames that I built years ago. Jumped back in by buying a FDJ Lapierre Xelius frame from a friend and now waiting for all the goodies to get it rolling.


----------



## M_senjaya

Bumped onto this forum quite a number of times when I had questions about road bike components. I thought it's a really good place to learn and find information. I have been riding MTB and fixie before, and I am currently in the midst of building my road bike with Trek SLR frameset, Dura ace FD, RD, bar end shifters. Hope to finish this project and ride the bike as soon as possible.


----------



## monroeh

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and I've been riding for about 7months on my hybrid, but just purchased a Specialized Allez and love it. I guess you can say I've gotten serious; new bike spin classes and down 35lbs. The lifestyle change is complete!!


----------



## cjbigcog

Realized that I joined in 2008 but have not been active until today when I listed my District Carbon for sale. I ride road and dirt, though mostly road.
Bikes are: Scott CR1, Santa Cruz Blur, Kogswell and Trek District Carbon. Schwinn town beater bike too.


----------



## Catching up

Hey all, I've been a member for quite a while, but my post count went to zero due to inactivity, so I'm a newb again.  A 60 year old newb, whoever would have thunk it! I've been riding drop bar bikes since 1969, raced a bit in college, had a bicycle accessory that I designed and sold, have ridden lots of century rides, etc.

I'm active on another bike forum with another user name, just thought I'd come here and enjoy the different atmosphere.

My inactivity came from being totally absorbed in my motorcycle, but hard times have put that expensive toy on the back burner, for now. So, I'm back on the bike with renewed enthusiasm, riding up to 400+ miles a month. The area I live in is out in the country and loaded with hills. I'm getting much better at climbing since getting more serious and putting in more miles.

Here's my current road bike. Although it's not a mega-bucks wonder machine, I still love it.


----------



## supertech

Hi, i just joined the forum. I'm a diesel mechanic and like to tinker and mod bicycles. I'm 45 years old, married with 4 kids, 3 boys one girl.


----------



## Dave R32

*Hi from a land downunder*

Hi, long time lurker here, thought it was time I joined up...mainly to post a couple of pics of my bikes !

I live and ride in Brisbane, Australia and I guess I am the stereotypical MAMI, 49 years old, rode everywhere as a kid, then didnt throw a leg over a bike until late 2008 when I decided to improve my fitness. I now try and ride 5000kms per year, however work travel gets in the way. I assemble and maintain my own bikes and have a massive case of upgraditis and rarely leave things alone for long.

Current bikes are:
2011 CAAD10 with Sram Force and DA7850sl wheelset and a Pinarello SDG3K with Ultegra 6700 and A23s laced to DA7900 hubs.

Cheers
Dave.


----------



## Armin Fedde

*Again I shall remake myself, and again and again and again.*

​


----------



## 00Garza

Hey All, just joined after lurking for quite a while. I'm from McAllen, Texas and been cycling about a year and a half now. Got into it when a friend convinced me to do a triathlon. I fell in love with cycling and have pretty much abandoned swimming, though I still run now and then. 

Started with an entry level Nashbar Al-1 (older version) that I bought used for about $300, which I also did my first tri with. I recently upgraded and sold the old bike. I know it may be frowned upon, but I bought a carbon fiber frame direct from China via velobuild (not a knock-off frame) and decked it out with a mix of used Campy Record/Chorus components I bought from a friend. Still need to upgrade the wheels. 

This site has been a great resource to me in my first year of cycling, so I thought it appropriate to join the conversation. Happy riding!

Pic is too big, so here is a direct link: https://i.imgur.com/gCdBt4J.jpg
Sorry for the terrible quality.


----------



## Bo31210

Greetings all from Middle Georgia Have ridden on and off since 1986. Have ridden road, mountain, and back and forth between the two. Recently have left the MTB world after another spill which left me with 2 cracked ribs (same 2 I fractured before on a different MTB) The older I get, the longer the recovery period. Eventually if I keep falling, they are going to have to use pins to put me back together! Found a great close out deal on a 2.1 Madone and have committed to ride the Bicycle Ride Across Georgia (BRAG) next June so it is time to start putting in the time in the saddle! Great forum and great info here. Thanks all


----------



## stfbike

Hi, i'm ridwan from Jakarta, Indonesia. I ride my first bike cervelo r3 since 1 years ago. Is there any indonesian more in this forum?
by the way, greetings for all people in this forum. Hope can be share any experince in road bike.


----------



## Yaxa

Hi Everybody, my name is Kamil. I'm from Poland but I live and work in Taiwan. I've been working at a bicycle manufacturer for couple months now. After a company ride on a borrowed bicycle I got hooked up and last week I became a proud owner of 2012 Fuji Barracuda. 
I'm still a total beginner but hope I can contribute to the forum in near future.


----------



## Soaring Vulture

That is a slick looking bike. I can just see you covering lots of ground in Taiwan with it.


----------



## rtomkinson

Hi Everyone,

Robert here. 40-something father of two. Brit, living in Northern California.

First bike (other than hand-me-downs) was a Peugeot 10-speed, in pearl white. Loved that bike. Rode it across Wales and up to Liverpool with my dad.

Current bikes:
Trek 7000 - trusty old aluminum mountain bike. Only use it now to run around town after the kids.
Jamis Eclipse road bike - light, comfortable, great value. It has seen me through many miles, quite a few triathlons and centuries, and one bike vs car crash.
Scott Spark - mountain bike. Love it. Excellent value from REI. Even better with Joplin seat post.
Specialized Shiv Comp - rented one of these while on vacation at Kona a couple of times, and rode it along the Queen K and up Mona Loa (11,000 feet). Finally decided to splurge and buy one. Rode it very happily in Ironman Lake Tahoe in Sept. Great bike for triathlon (especially with the SRAM Wifli climbers kit added).
Merlin Extralight triathlon bike (aero-bars; 105) - seems to be a rare frame, with aero-section tubing. A real head-turner. I bought it used on eBay, and the set up does not quite fit me, so the wife wants me to sell it. So I want to find out the year and specs etc - which is what brought me to these forums.

Question:
Where should I post, to find out the details of the Merlin (photo below)? ie. Which forum board?









Cheers guys. Ride safely!

R


----------



## MAICOMETAL

Hi, my name is James and I'm an addict........... I spend too much money on bikes. I spend too much money on parts. I spend too much money on kits, glasses, shoes, helmets and ???? Apparently, I spend too much time on the bike and too little time with the....... wife? I spend far too much time at this keyboard. I've perfected the ability to crash almost anything on two wheels. So, after it's all said and done.... I wouldn't want it any other way. I live in cycling NIRVANA SO. CAL. which DOESN'T include SANTA ANA, GARDEN GROVE, WESTMINSTER or half of FOUNTAIN VALLEY........ Ooops, did I say that out loud? Hi, my name is James and I'm an addict.


----------



## Libertybarberstg

Hi everyone. I am getting back in to cycling after about a year away. Looking for a new bike right now. I am a barber and own a small shop in southern Utah.


----------



## mclarenmp413

Hi everyone 
Sam here from San Francisco. 

Had just build my bike from ground up. 
Nothing special, but I do enjoy the process. 
here is the finish look of the bike.
Steel tube frame.


----------



## Kase Zome

Hey folks, 

I'm approaching 40 and have been around bikes for some time but never really got into the sport. My older brother was obsessed with collecting road bikes but didn't ride due to poor health. Funny how life is but it's been a couple of years since he passed and I'm now considering buying my first road bike and picking up a new hobby. 

Unlike my brother, I don't like collecting things as I view most of my possessions as tools that are meant to be used and abused. I don't have a bike yet but might pick up a Roubaix of some sort during a Black Friday sale. My goals are simply to have fun and spend some quality time with friends in a hobby that's safer, healthier, and maybe a bit cheaper than tracking and autox'ing cars.

Love the Beginner's Corner of this forum and appreciate all the data / advice on here. 

See ya around and keep the rubber side down!

Cheers!


----------



## ProBikesPgh

Hey folks! We're a Pittsburgh, PA, shop, serve the broader urban region of Western PA. If you travel here with your bike, or want to find out where to ride in the iron city; feel free to hit us up! We'd be happy to serve as your local online guide for the best routes in the region.

Also, if you have any questions about bikes, specs, parts, etc., we'd be happy to answer questions you throw our way...

Cheers!


----------



## NYCBikeGuy

Hello, friends. I'm a long-time cyclist and a big believer in on-line community. I spent some time on MTBR back in my West Coast single-tracking days, '00 - '06, but never really checked in on RBR. (Though I did log a few thousand road miles on the West Coast). As I was evaluating the Motobecane Gran Turismo, my searching directed me to some very helpful discussion here. I now own one.

I see there is much to learn from this community. I hope I have something of value to offer in return.


----------



## Redley78

Hi everybody. I am new to this forum, been lurking for a few weeks, but decided to join. 

I am 35 from Aliso Viejo, CA. I have been mountain biking for 20 years or so, but recently bought a road bike and have been loving it. I ride with a group (30-40) two or three times a week. It has been a great expereicne and im learning new stuff every time i get out there. 
This place has a wealth of knowledge and i love spending my downtime reading and learning from you guys.


----------



## edablue

Hello, 

Greetings from the lovely region of Tuscany located in the central western part of Italy. As a newly found lover of cycling I truly couldn't be in a better place or country where cycling is rules! 

I've signed up to probably gain more knowledge than I can share at the moment since I'm a novice class rider. One great thing about riding with Italians is that they'll teach you how to ride or you'll get left behind. I've been riding since October 2012 when I purchased my Focus Cayo 3.0 brand new, but I learn quickly that stock wasn't good enough. So I can honestly say that the only thing left stock is the frame. Check out the pictures and please feel to comment if you wish.


----------



## Chucky

Chucky checking in; avid cyclist since early 1990's mostly a roadie some MB (Gary Fisher F4 & Trek Wahoo). I have lived in SC for the last 11 years (Chicago prior). I have ridden a Litespeed Arenburg (Campy Daytona & Euros wheels) for the last 12 years; love the bike but have been itching to try out a carbon frame and recently purchased a Scott Solace 20 (Ultegera & Reynolds Assault c"s) after much research and test riding several bikes (Cannondale Six, Trek Domane, Spec. Roubaix & Rokh, Scott CR1) . Still dialing in the fit but the Solace is an amazing ride. 
Been using the site for months for research on bikes and components very useful.


----------



## JStrube

Hello everyone, John here in Central Cali. Long time Mountain biker (since 1987), long time car nut, fabricator, engineer type, newbie road biker, just bought myself & my wife Domane 4.5s. Been lurking a while, figured I would join. Not my first forum, so hopefully will stay out of trouble.


----------



## brianfriend

Hi everyone! I've been a member of this for a long time but haven't logged in in years. I live in Parker, Colorado and I've been riding and racing for about 10 years.


----------



## blackjulia

Good day to all:

I've been lurking on roadbikereview.com since the Fall of 2004 but after a hiatus from life in general, when I tried to log back in it told me to jump in a lake, so I ended up creating a new UserID. 

Lifelong cyclist ... nostalgic for 1970s BMX bikes, sensibly ride modern road bikes and am transitioning to cyclocross bikes. 2014 New Years resolution is to dispose of the absurd collection of biking bric-a-brac in my garage ... vintage bikes inherited from various relatives who have shuffled off their respective mortal coils, all taking up space in my garage, my brain, etc., and all junk, consequently.

Some photos from my cycling past … my “first” new bike, a heavy-assed Raleigh I got for my birthday in the late 70s. I put a million miles on it, broke it, it was stolen, it was recovered and then squirreled away. I retrieved it awhile back from beneath a soggy rear deck from my Dad's (where it hibernated for 25 years) with the intention of restoring it ... Lord knows why:









If past performance is any indication of future returns, the restoration will be stalled (as it has for the past 10 years) and it will remain hanging in the garage until the elements reclaim it;

A Motobecane which got me interested in road bikes again:









monstrously huge, one season of riding led to the purchase of—









—a 2003 Fuji Team … nice enough to be a 20-year bike I think. It is aging gracefully, despite not having put any miles on it in quite some time;

Lastly, just for yuks, a 1988 Columbia Double Eagle 5 tandem bike:









—wisely purchased to familiarize my then-wife with tandems while I hunted for a “nice” tandem (Cannondale, etc.) Fortunately, we quickly discovered she was too dim-witted to ride a tandem (or rather, she could not conceptualize being on a bike, pedaling, but not steering or being able to see where she was going). Overhauled, rode once around the neighborhood, hung on the wall for a few months and then passed along via craigslist. I’m not an engineer, but that thing had to weigh a thousand pounds.

Anyway, hoping to finish building a cyclocross bike before I give up and just buy one like every other unimaginative piker.

Regards,

Bill
Mesa, AZ


----------



## tclaremont

Hey everyone. First post to the forums.

Typical story, really. Bought a used Trek 6500 mountain bike last summer. Then bought the wife a Trek Antelope the next day. Then bought a vintage Motobecane Mirage. Then bought a Schwinn for the daughter. Then bought a Trek 7.5, and finally a Cannondale CAAD8 just yesterday. 

Criminy, The dollar spent per pound lost is not looking too good.


----------



## landbeast

Hello everyone.

I started riding in the spring. I live in Wisconsin, but ride downtown Chicago. I had an old Giant Rincon. It was about a million years old, but good in the city. Just a beast to ride.
Upgraded to a Fuji sportif. It was stolen the very next day. But I didn't give up. I bought another one, AND a much better lock. ( NEVER use a cable lock in a big city). Road the Fuji till the weather started to turn, but it isn't very good in snow. So I purchased a Trek Crossrip Comp. GREAT city bike. 
When the weather is horrible, like it is now, I go to spin class three or four times a week. Nothing like getting your ass kicked by a 98lb girl.
I have tons of questions, and can't wait to get to know you all better.


----------



## KingBuzzo

Hiya!

Just wanted to introduce myself to everyone in the forum and to get rid of that annoying "you haven't posted something yet" box. Been lurking too long.

Real name's Peter and I'm 42 working doing my absolute dream job of computer security for a large (large large) software company. Divorced. Two kids. Girlfriend. Dogs. Chickens. The usual. Live in north Dallas area in the 'burbs.

So I was in to road cycling back in the late 80s. Got really involved but was so broke back in those days that I made do with what I could scrounge or save up for. But loved every minute of it. Stopped riding after I broke my ankle (not from biking) and always promised myself that I'd start again "someday". The only thing I kept from those days was a PDM team jersey, my Diadora bike shoes, and 2 pairs of Look pedals.

Well that someday got pushed back and back until finally after buying my son a nice real size Cannondale MTB (with disc brakes no less!), went for a ride on it for the first time in 20 years. And oh how I missed it! The wind rushing past you. The sun in your face. And the exhilaration of the ride. The next week I went back to the same LBS and bought another bike. But this one was for me.

At the time I wasn't sure I wanted to go full in so bought a great entry level bike: CAAD10 with 105. The more I rode it, the more I felt like I could go better. I was spending a lot of time looking for things to upgrade on the CAAD as my passion for riding increased. Definitely needed a new crank, better wheels, etc. That's when my GF said get the bike you want and keep it for the next 5 years, no matter what the cost. (she's a keeper) 

Started looking around and dreaming big. Like full on Campy Super Record EPS **** big. Eventually settled on a 2011 S-Works SL3 Tarmac which had been sitting unloved at the LBS for a couple years. Got it at 50% off. Done deal! 

And it rocks! Love this bike. It can handle anything I push it to and then some. Since reigniting my passion in Sept, I've done about 600 miles. Not a lot but steadily getting longer times at faster speeds in the saddle.

I'm not looking to race or crit. Just wanting to push myself in to the cave to see how far and fast I can go. 

Cheers!


----------



## Roy.Ride

*Awesome login the Trek Fixed ? or 3 speed ? well Rock on and Ride it .*



vautrain said:


> Hello! I've been riding for a few years now, since moving to Chicago. I work at a fine, performing, and media arts college here, and ride to work almost every day. I like to get in a recreational/exercise ride on the weekends, but it's difficult in the winter. I like to ride solo, or in small groups of friends or with my wife, around 30-60 miles. I do an occasional organized century ride, but I'm not competitive.
> 
> My current stable, and it's grown and shrunk in the past few years, consists of a Motobecane Century Titanium Ultegra/Dura Ace, Trek District Carbon belt drive, and Swobo Novak 3-speed as my city/beater bike.
> 
> Both these bikes look a little different now, but you get the idea.


 What is this exactly /? fixed or ….


----------



## SlowButSteady

Just joined. As my name says, I am a slow but steady rider. Best to all.


----------



## SimpleCyclist

Hello There!

My story is on one of simplification. I've owned 5 bikes in the past 15 years - 2 mountain bikes, a cross bike and 2 road bikes. I've always loved bikes, but never followed through with consistent training or focus. I always thought that changing external circumstances would change the result. So, I would buy new equipment or sell one bike to buy another. All the while, whatever bike I owned would gather dust against a wall. I was good about discussing change, however. On my 38th birthday this past year I weighed in at 235 pounds on a 5'10 inch frame. I was unhappy and sick of dreaming of a different life 

I prayed. I asked the difficult questions and finally realized that it's ok to go down my own road and embrace my God given passions. And at the end of the day, I realized what I really wanted to do was put long miles in on the road. I wanted to train each day like an athlete and conquer epic cycling events. I wanted to be lean and fast. I wanted to embrace the life I was being called to. I wanted to focus on what is most important to me and let everything else go. I wanted to simplify. 

And that's what 2014 is all about for me. I bought a 2013 Cannondale CAAD 10, planned 6 cycling events and began the process of eliminating habits, relationships and commitments that take away from my goals and passions. Focus is a beautiful thing.


----------



## SlowButSteady

SimpleCyclist said:


> Hello There!
> 
> My story is on one of simplification. I've owned 5 bikes in the past 15 years - 2 mountain bikes, a cross bike and 2 road bikes. I've always loved bikes, but never followed through with consistent training or focus. I always thought that changing external circumstances would change the result. So, I would buy new equipment or sell one bike to buy another. All the while, whatever bike I owned would gather dust against a wall. I was good about discussing change, however. On my 38th birthday this past year I weighed in at 235 pounds on a 5'10 inch frame. I was unhappy and sick of dreaming of a different life
> 
> I prayed. I asked the difficult questions and finally realized that it's ok to go down my own road and embrace my God given passions. And at the end of the day, I realized what I really wanted to do was put long miles in on the road. I wanted to train each day like an athlete and conquer epic cycling events. I wanted to be lean and fast. I wanted to embrace the life I was being called to. I wanted to focus on what is most important to me and let everything else go. I wanted to simplify.
> 
> And that's what 2014 is all about for me. I bought a 2013 Cannondale CAAD 10, planned 6 cycling events and began the process of eliminating habits, relationships and commitments that take away from my goals and passions. Focus is a beautiful thing.


Sounds like a good plan - good luck!


----------



## 499

Gday, my nick name is Rody...been scouring the forums since i bought a bike in August 2013 and have learnt quite alot....Dont contribute much given the newb status so just read lots of posts....

Recreational rider looking to shed a a couple more kgs and improve my fitness level....We have some great coastline and rivers in and around the Perth CBD so riding is great. Currently ride a Avanti Corsa DR team bike (long story) and enjoying the 'riding' journey.

Im a property valuer and enjoy it, ill post a pic of the steed when i can


----------



## Chad Sexington

Hello.

I just registered on the forums and am considering purchasing my first road bike. I haven't even ridden a bike in probably 15+ years, but I want to get into it. And I'm very confused on where to start (which bike for which price, and why). From the light research I've done, it should cost ~$1000 for my needs? Even if it's more, that's fine. Like I said, I'm new to this.

All I want is a bike I can use on a semi-regular basis, a few miles at a time. Just light exercise, no heavy marathons or anything like that. Something that lasts and is of pretty good quality.

I'm 31 years old and thinking of going back to school. Ideally, I'd be able to get an apartment close enough to campus to just use this every day. Other than that, maybe take it out on a weekend and with some nice paved trails or a park. And for daily use, it might be convenient to use it to get groceries, just for some extra exercise.

I know the answers to many of my questions are probably all here if I dig deep enough, but there looks to be so much information here. If anyone has some tips on where to start or specific threads/sites I should be looking for and can provide a link, that would be good too.

Thanks.


----------



## bikehumphries

Back after some time away... sad the PG forum is gone!


----------



## sterolos

Hi guys, just started cycling, got my self a Whistle Miwok 1383D.. need to get to work.. 12 miles there and back.


----------



## Jutrast

*All New and Improved 2013 Introduce Yourself Here Thread.*

Toby here. Been cycling for a few years and planning to upgrade to a Di2 equipped endurance bike.


----------



## gudoldboy

Hello there! Im Aaron from Iowa 41, and have been riding since 97. Im a garage mechanic and love wrenching on and riding bikes. My daily rider is a '84 Centurion Pro Tour15, Wife has a Trek Alpha 2.1 and we ride a Viaggio Tandem. I love electronics and gadgets so the tandem has a lot of fun goodies attached to it. We ride The RAGBRAI every year with Team Pucker. Along with a lot of other social rides.


----------



## jfaas

Registered today. I'm going on my first ride tomorrow with my first road bike. I'll call it a "resurrection ride" since the bike was an eBay Trek 2300 and required a full overhaul of the brifters and the rest of the bike to be road worthy. Also, because I am getting my lazy butt back out of the house to begin training for a 500+ mile tour in WI this summer called the Stihl Tour des Trees. I'll be visiting the site for information to help me with training and other resources I may need.


----------



## RaceTripper

I am in my mid-50s and want to get healthy and fit, so I started riding again last August after a nearly 20 year hiatus. I used my ca. 1991 Specialized Rockhopper until late October when I bought a 2014 Trek Superfly FS 9. I have been mostly riding the paved paths in the local city park, and going further out to ride singletracks on the weekends, weather permitting. Two weeks ago I added a road bike, a 2013 Trek Domane 4.5. 

Since I started I've riden 1200 miles. This year my goal is to ride 4000 miles, and do the MS150 in fall. Despite the awful St. Louis weather still managed to log 300 miles in January.


----------



## Coaster799

Hey folks! Coaster799 here. I'm a recreational rider that dabbles in a bit of mountain and road riding. Live in sunny CA. Been riding for about 9 years. First time forum user!


----------



## George

Name here is George. I've been a "serious" road rider for some thirty-five or so years. Nowadays as I'm "semi-retired" I divide my riding time between upstate NY and Tucson, AZ. 

No pics to post as I've far too many bikes nowadays.

I'm mainly interested in just reading along here to get some technical info etc. although I may throw in the occasional post.


----------



## jbepics

hello! I'm jake. 22 student/full time employee/father and an avid roadie! just started riding last year and have become hooked. lost 30 pounds and getting faster daily. I have plans to race next year and im buckling down on training this season. i currently own a stock 2013 cannondale caad 8-105 and a stock 2013 scott foil 30 with sram rival.


----------



## the fat climber

Hi all,the fat climber from the east of Australia here.Recently back on the bike after a four year hiatus,loving it even though I'm still riding 7005-series alloy.  :thumbsup:
Joined up so I could search through the forum for info and opinions on...well,pretty much everything.


----------



## ellisjte

Hi there,

My name is Jason and I'm new to road cycling. I decided to get into it after years of denial about my expanding waistline. I did a lot of mountain biking in my late teens to mid 20's and I'd like to think I know my way around a bike.

I went to a local store and bought a "hybrid" Specialized. Jumped on, started spinning and counting my calories. I started out at 300lbs about a year and a half ago, dropped 55lbs but gained about 20 back over the last eight months due to an ACL replacement and slacking on the calorie counting. I'm back on the bike and just did my first metric century a few days ago on my shiny new road bike.









I love road cycling, but I will likely always be considered a "Fred" by the super serious roadies since I ain't gonna shave my beard.. much less my legs. That and my first love will always be mountain biking!


----------



## jbob56

Hi, names james. New to posting but I have been a lurker since 08. Bought my first fast road bike from the classified section in 08. Felt f55. Great bike. Now I have my scott team cx cross bike and that bike. 

Hi everyone.


----------



## schiri

Newbie here .

Been biking 6-7 years but now starting to pick up my interest in it more and more.

Can't wait to get unfrozen and hit the road!

Bikes: 2007 Cypress DX hybrid
1986 Bridgstone 500

Cheers


----------



## dls7

I found this site while looking for information on which new road bike I should purchase. My current bike, which I intend to keep and restore, is a Raleigh Gran Sport built in the Nottingham plant. I'm considering a Felt Z85 or a Trek Damane 2.0, but haven't made up my mind yet. Suggestions, recommendations, ideas are welcome! I am mainly a "recreational / fitness" rider, with occasional bouts of commuting.


----------



## davecm203

Hello everyone! I am (obviously) new here. I have been on here sever times as the result of Google searches over the past several months as I looked things up. I was medically discharged from the Marines in '94 and used the excuse of constant pain and every day life to stop cycling in the late 90's. I did some racing and triathlons while in the Marines. Did some mountain biking for a while after I was out. But since I have just gotten fat and lazy. My big brother talked me into starting back last summer. I am so glad he did. I feel better than I have in years. I have lost almost 40 lbs with about 40 more to go. My goal is to get off my high blood meds and at a respectable weight. 

I decided to join because I was reading through killing time. I am waiting for surgery on Monday. A Jeep passed me without giving me room as I was sprinting to catch my group. It was a wide road with no other cars, but he still chose to barely miss me. As a result, I was forced into some large gravel strewn onto the road. My front wheel tucked and me and my bike went over. I planted my shoulder into the pavement, breaking my collar bone in two places, bruising my ribs badly, putting a nasty cherry on my elbow, and a bunch of road rash. I had on my helmet and will need a new one. The Jeep kept going. I don't know if the driver saw me fall or not, buti was next to the vehicle at the time. I was lucky. The helmet did it's job and I wasn't hurt worse. Because I was alone at the time and there were no other cars on the road at the time. So, if you read anything that doesn't make any sense by me or is weird, I am sorry. I am on some pretty strong pain killers.


----------



## 499

davecm203....i feel yr pain mate, i fell recently of my bike....knocked out for 30 mins, fractured left cheekbone, left pinky k-wired together and lost some bark...I got off the painkillers after 1st week, reeking havoc with the gut.....Keep yr chin up mate, its all part of the 'journey'....Consolation prize for me was only minor scuff marks to the brake levers, bike came out smelling like roses, i didnt...get well soon


----------



## MarciD

I would like to introduce myself. My name is Marci and i live in St. Petersburg, Florida.
My husband and I love riding our bikes. Its the second set of bikes we have owned. Our first were schwinns and we now have Trek Verve 3s and love them. 
I am originally from Maine (yes I have the accent) and moved lock stock and barrel to Florida 5 years ago and love it, but still do miss Maine a lot. We are retired, Im turning 60 this year, still in excellent health and ride about 12 to 15 miles two to three times a week. It is my chosen workout , but also do the gym and extensive walks..We do something most everyday..
Marci


----------



## 70charger500

Hello everyone reading this in this wonderful forum! I have been reading this forum for months now, and thought it was a good time to say hi. I have been riding just over a year. Got into it because my son's Scout Troop wanted to do the cycling merit badge. I groaned a lot when they chose it and did not plan to enjoy it one bit. The first couple short 10 mile rides on a clunky wouldn't shift yard sale store brand mountain bike seemed to confirm my dislike of cycling. Then my son and I got some '80'sroad bikes and fixed them up (1981 Motobecane Mirage 12spd for him, 1986 Specialized Sequoia for me) HUGE SURPRISE! I started to figure out right away that not only did I NOT loathe this sport, but quickly came to LOVE this sport! Since then the entire Troop, my entire family (including my extended family) are riding road bikes we've fixed up (more than 20 in all). I have ridden 1,000 miles since starting and am looking forward to seeing that grow by leaps and bounds in the current year. I am in the central California foothills near Yosemite National Park (where I work) so we have lots of opportunity around here to get better at hill climbing all year round! All our bikes are older ones, I have an early 70's Peugeot PX-10 (Reynolds 531) , my '86 Specialized Sequoia, and a 1987 Schwinn Tempo. The rest of my immediate family ride the following, a 1982 Autro-Dailmler Puch Pacifica, 1984 Bianchi Limited (Ishiwata 022), 1979 Raleigh Competition G.S. (Reynolds 531), and a late 80's Vitus 979. Thanks to all for making this such a fun and informative forum!


----------



## jeff0r3

Hi all, new here.. I've been looking into getting a road bike for quite some time. About 4 months ago, I started looking for the "right" bike. I just found it two weeks ago and made the purchase. I live in Eastern NC, which lately has *not* been conducive to riding at all. I have a passion for running and have enjoyed it off and on since getting out of the Marines in '97 (IYAOYAS).. I have really enjoyed the riding community and all of the wonderful people in it. I am about to finish my training for my first Half-Marathon in two weeks and really plan on hitting the road bike hard after it (Mar29). I find that if I set goals, I enjoy working to accomplish them. I'm going to look for some type of race or endurance ride to get me motivated to complete the next chapter. I am looking forward to riding and have already found a nice community of riders in my area (Wilson, NC).. Thanks to the admin for this site and the great information I've gotten so far...


----------



## johni22

Newbie. Got my firts carbon road bike last 10months ago. 
with 10 speed ultegra shiffters.
Love it.


----------



## golfersailor

Just ordered my new bike. Retired and decided this might be fun. Just got back from Florida and rode every day for the last month on a borrowed bike. Did not know what bike or kind I should buy ended up with a Giant Cypress LX. Time will tell!!


----------



## bianchinut

Hello from Louisiana! 

I am a criminal defense attorney who used to race in college. Law school and starting my career took a huge toll on my time and I slipped into a biking hibernation for several years. I am finally in a position to ride some more (getting laid off really helped, thanks economy!). 

I have put racing behind me for now. I am now focused more on using my bikes as tools to explore my area with an interest in getting into randonneuring.

My stable consists of a 2002 Bianchi Campione and a 1996 Bontrager Privateer.

For more information on my bikes or rides, feel free to follow me at Bianchinut

I have been out of the cycling world for several years now so I will be asking a lot of questions to get caught back up with the current tech and trends. I look forward to learning a lot from this group. Thank you and see you on the trails!


----------



## riverlos

Hey everyone I'm a total noob when it comes to road bike my name is Carlos and I'm from SoCal I'm 41 and the last time I got on a bicycle I think I was 14 reason I got a road bike is to try to get out there and loose some weight I just got me a 2014 cannondale caad8 sora7 as my entry level bike my goal is to ride anywhere from 60 to 100 miles a week happy trails everyone


----------



## DougG

HI, I'm a new member here. My name is Doug. I'm 50 and just an all around bike geek. I like road riding, cyclocross, fat tire weekday rides you name it. Thanks for letting me join the group !


----------



## Grizwaldo

Hello, I’ve been riding bikes since my dad bought me a powder blue bike with ape bars and a banana seat from the swap meet. Since then I’ve ridden bikes from down hill bikes like the orange 223, banshee scream, demo 8, slayer royale slope style to general bikes like gt all terra, specialized hardrock, cannondale raven carbon and countless others that I would also ride as urban jumper bikes… I started roading when I commuted to work and would find the downhill bikes hard to pedal for a good distance so I would add slicks and although it was a big improvement it lacked. I wanted to leave earlier and get off on a farther station from the MetroLink train and ride farther to work for the exercise but mainly for fun. Introducing the road bike… started with the typical craigslist 150 dollar classics with down tube “suicide” shifters and older drive trains and they were fun and cut commute time by 1/3 of my time with little effort. This got me hooked and since then I’ve had a few very nice road bikes with my favorite by far being the Cannondale bikes. I still hit the dirt by now of a yz450 dirtbike and a 2 stroke trx250r quad and to round it all out a FZ1 street bike but the most fun and most peaceful rides have been exploring the town from end to end on a road bike. I just purchased a Cannondale CAAD10 but almost got the super six carbon. The carbon supersix looks beautiful and the ride was smooth but I’m a clyde rider and found that while climbing the flex sapped my power which left the carbon bike feeling completely dead and non energetic requiring a noticeably greater effort to keep cadence so I opted for the caad 10. Anyway to each his own but in a blind taste test the aluminum came out on top for me. Bottom line is roading seems to be something I’ve always done but now instead of putting slicks on mountain bikes I just ride the pure stuff and leave the dirt for the twist throttle </SPAN></SPAN>J</SPAN></SPAN></SPAN>


----------



## golfersailor

*Follow up*



golfersailor said:


> Just ordered my new bike. Retired and decided this might be fun. Just got back from Florida and rode every day for the last month on a borrowed bike. Did not know what bike or kind I should buy ended up with a Giant Cypress LX. Time will tell!!


Just wanted to update everyone I bought a Giant Escape 2 and love this bike!


----------



## Mala

A newby here, but not to biking. I am 65 and I have ridden over 15,000 miles on a bike and I have walked over 10,000 miles on the Appalachian Trail. I rode 1700 miles last year on my Trek. I have ridden 300 miles so far this year on my new road bike on an indoor trainer watching Bike-o -Vision DVDs. 

I live 0.8 miles from the Greenbrier River Trail. A 77 mile rail-trail through the Allegheny National Forest in West 'by God' Virginia.


----------



## ruckus

ellisjte said:


> I love road cycling, but I will likely always be considered a "Fred" by the super serious roadies since I ain't gonna shave my beard.. much less my legs. That and my first love will always be mountain biking!


Don't worry you can take comfort there is always someone like me on the road and forums. I ride flats and sneakers on my carbon with full 105 including crank and racing bars/saddle (meaning I know UCI pros use the same hardware). It's unlikely I will switch to clip ins at all this year. Oh and you will never find me wearing bike spandex bare, I've got MTB shorts on order with some nice pockets. And I'll be in T-Shirts thank you.

Like the Motobecane. Looks like a Gran Premio. Did you buy it in a shop or from BikesDirect? Steel with 105 and carbon fork? Nice. I'd change the crank though to a 105 crank, I had a FSA crank on my bike and didn't like it. Oh and get rid of that chain protector thing on your rear wheel. If the derailleur limits are set right, your chain won't jump off.


----------



## rickyrick

Hello everyone, joined the site a while back and finally posted for the first time. At Christmas time I bought a old Centurion LeMans bike and after 600 plus miles and started to run through some upgrade issues so I upgraded to a CAAD8. The more I ride the more I find myself wanting to ride, hope that makes sense. Anyways, in Central Cali, joining groups and rides and hoping to contribute to the forum.


----------



## stimpee

*Noob Intro*

My name is Steve and I am new to the forum. I am an Engineer and work as the Director of Product Development/R&D for a major firearms manufacturer. 

I bought my first roadbike in early 1995 as a leftover 1994 Trek 2300 carbon frame/aluminum lug bike with Shimano 600 Ultegra STI components. I rode heavily for 2-3 years while living in northern CA including a number of metric centuries and ride about 3-4 times a week. I then fell out of it when I moved back to the east coast (DE/MD area).

I got back into riding 4-5 years ago with some friends and did occasional 15-20 mile recreational rides, and also did the Bike to the Beach in DE as my longest ride (about 78 miles). 

I have been living in FL for the past few years and have been riding occasionally, and have done the Tour deCure ride for the American Diabetes Association a few times. Most recently I did this ride about 3 weeks ago, still on my old Trek 2300. I even rebuilt the STI shifter for the rear before the ride, and it still works! 

I am now up in the greater DC area for approximately the next year or so. I went out with a new friend a did a 20 mile ride today, and have been to the local "Bike Doctor" store several times since moving up here since I keep realizing the things I forgot in FL (family is still there). 

My Trek frame does not fit me well (54cm frame, and I am about 5'6" or so) but with some help I have tweaked the riding position in about as well as I can given the size of the frame. When I go into the bike shop, I find myself slobbering a lot over the new bikes. My biggest limiting factor in distance on my rides is lower back pain (an old compression fracture probably doesn't help with that). So, I keep thinking about getting something newer that is properly and professionally fitted. 

It's only money right?


----------



## 007david

I don't recall whether I posted in an older one, and since my posting is fairly sporadic it probably wouldn't matter anyhow. That said:

I'm david, and while I'm currently working toward my PhD I've been enamored with the concept of cycling since I first got on two wheels. I started racing in 89 after watching highlights from the 89 tour on TV, but it was never a constant thing. More of a day-license kids crit sort of thing. I didn't stick with the competitive side too much in my youth, but I rode everywhere for transportation. When I was 14 I got a real road bike, though used and not quite up to date (6 speed downtube shifters), and I raced that every time I heard of a race. I would show up with just gym shorts, running shoes, and hope for the best. I was hooked on the speed, individuality of training, and the affect from having conquered my way to beautiful views.

I also started spinning the wrench about this time, later this turned into paying for some of my college life. I raced a bit more heavily, picked up my cat 2 after some luck, but plateaued there. Texas loves its crits and at 120 lbs I go up things well, but not sprints so much. After my undergrad and masters, I more or less gave up racing, but that's because I wasn't working a job that payed enough to travel to races all the time, and I worked late enough to make evening crits not possible. But, no matter, I raced because I rode all the time, rather than riding all the time because I race.

Fast forward, got married and moved to Dallas-ish in '09, discovered the mountain bike, and was hooked. Started racing mountain bikes and didn't do half bad. I consider myself now, as always, a cyclist in the sense that I ride. I'm not a mountain bike racer, per se, though I do that; neither am I in that way a roadie, though that's where I spend most of my time. Having moved to SoCal, things on the riding front of picked up, but it's more in quality of ride than quantity. There are mountains, but there's also that dissertation.

At present, the fleet includes:
Scott Addict with Dura Ace 9070, Power Tap/ZTR Alpha 340 wheels, Thomson cockpit.
Marin Rift Zone 29er with XTR, Reynolds carbon XC shoes, and again Thomson cockpit (love the Ti bar)
Fuji Norcom Straight with Ultegra 6870 (though Red 22 cranks), and Power Tap/Asia Carbon wheels
Bianchi San Jose SSCX commuter with a hodgepodge of cheap parts.
Fuji Altamira CX 1.1 stock, except a Red crank with Wickwerks rings.

This is the Addict upon which I spend most of my time, though it has the wheels from the Fuji because, let's face it, a bike looks good with aero wheels.


----------



## palmettoguy

*New guy*

Figured I'd swing by and introduce myself.

I'm Mike and I currently reside in Woburn, MA. I got into cycling 2 years ago when I purchased a new Trek 1.1 

I'm a very casual rider, maybe log 100 miles a month during the fair weather months. Sometimes more when I do charity rides.

I recently purchased a new Trek 820 WSD for the wife and decided to build a bike for myself.

I have a Aero007 frame on it's way and can't wait to get started on the build. 

Anyways, I'm sure you'll see me on the Chinese Carbon thread once I start the build...


----------



## creaky

Hi all! I'm Robin, I go by creaky on here because geezer and wheezer were already taken! I just got into road riding a little over a year ago, and have been riding a Specialized FX Rockhopper with cruiser bike tires on it, since I have a shooting buddy who owns a bike shop I went for some test rides, and wound up last friday with a Raleigh Carbon 1.0 I have not got to ride it much yet, but needless to say it's a huge improvement from my old ride! I live in the out in the boonies, and the roads around my house are ideal for riding, very little traffic to contend with, and a lot of variety in route choices, I have been doing rides mostly 15-20 miles or so, but can see my new bike has the potential to allow much greater distances, and am looking forward to exploiting that! I really enjoy this new hobby, and look forward to learning more about bikes, and the techniques involved in getting the most out of mine. My other long time hobby is competitive shooting, and I doubt cycling will ever replace that, but it's nice to branch out into a fun activity that provides plenty of exercise. I lift weights 5 days a week and try to get in 3-4 bike rides in as well, and have lost 25lbs in the process, and am in better shape than I have been in in over 20 years, as I just turned 50 taking a little better care of myself is, no doubt a good idea. I have learned quite a bit from the forum already, and thanks to all you old pro's for helping us newbs out.  

Robin


----------



## bye4now12

Hello all,

My name is Peter, I'm 23 (24 in a couple of months), living in Chicago. I'm from the Detroit area, Grosse Pointe to be specific. I graduated from Indiana University almost 2 years ago, where I was around a lot of riders due to the Little 500 race. My best friend and roommate got in to cycling a year ago and finally convinced me to join him. A few friends from home and I decided to sign up for the Chicago tri at the end of the summer and I figured it was time to get a bike and start training.

As of two weeks ago, I'm the proud owner of a Specialized Allez Sport. I have a few rides under my belt and am loving it more and more every time I go out.

I'm in consulting and as a result travel M-Th every week. I'll be more of a weekend warrior until I change occupation or get staffed on a non-traveling role. At this point, I'm just waiting for the Chicago weather to disappear.

I've already learned a ton from the forums, and am looking forward to riding as much as I can.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Welcome Peter. I'm from Michigan myself but have been living here in Illinois since 2011. You should check on the Tri-State Tour on July 12 or August 10 (Bicycle Illinois - Illinois' Bicycle Touring Company). As the title suggested, you ride through 3 states(Indiana, Illinois & Wisconsin) all on the same day. It's a 85 mile ride with a century option. Good training for your triathlon in the fall.


----------



## 06SpiceRed

Hey hows it going everyone. While Im not new to the sport but I am "new" to this forum(As a poster I am new, Ive always lurked for years).

Im currently living in Boulder, CO and have been very thankful for the numerous opporitunites of awesome outdoor sports Boulder has to offer.

While I wouldnt call myself a fan boy necassarily, here is the stable. I have owned a number of other bikes from other manufactures in the past but these just seemed to be the best fit for my riding and when you get a prodeals on them, its tough to say no 


































Underwent a little Di2 Transformation. 4 rides so far since friday and im loving the new drivetrain! Next up 2 days of racing!










Heres my real money pit and hobby 

Daily Driven, Caged, track prepped.

Fully Tuned Stage 3 set up.

Im trying my hardest to not touch the RS5 but there are some fun mods screaming my name!


----------



## mattiasnyc

Hi everybody,


Mattias here. Currently living in NYC but originally from Sweden.

I raced for a short couple of years at the end of the 80's and then stopped and haven't raced since. I've done quite a bit of running long distance the last few years and just picked up swimming aiming for triathlons this or next year. So time to buy a new bike!


----------



## Lombard

Greetings everybody,

I'm new to posting on this board but have been cycling since 2002. I live in the NY Tri-State area and ride a little over 2,000 miles per year.


----------



## 73Chaz

Hi all,

this seems like a vibrant forum so I've joined. I have recently got back into cycling after a decade or so out of the saddle. Whilst teaching both my kids to ride, I remembered how much I enjoy it. I'm on my trusty mid '90s Trek Fast Track 470; just had it meticulously serviced and given a "refresh" with a new saddle and bar tape. It's riding as good as new (or maybe slightly better):



All the best

Chaz


----------



## DHerz

Hey all! I'm introducing myself as per the repeated instructions on the Forum home page. I've been riding bikes of one kind or another since the mid '80's (excluding for this discussion the BMX bikes I rode as a kid in the '70's). Currently I have a newly built Niner Jet-9 XT FS MB, a Specialized Allez Ultegra road bike, and a vintage mid '80's Specialized Rockhopper that is a treasured old friend and in perfect working order. I enjoy long road rides and attacking the hills (overpasses) in the Houston area of southeast Texas.


----------



## Purebred

Greetings everyone,

Got my first road bike some months ago (only MTBs before that) and decided to stay on road since then. Doing my master in Physics and amateur cycling is my every-day life.


----------



## Stevesen

So I have this fixed gear bicycle from target for funsies, it was supacheep. 


MAGNA 28" Fix-D : Target


I put some koolstops and bullhorns on it as a beater/commuter. It has the ability to function like a track bike, but I'm afraid to switch to drop bars and pedal hard on it since its just a "bike shaped object." 
I just imagine myself training and all of a sudden my stem breaks or a pedal snaps and my face mushes against pavement for like 4 grinding seconds.
So can I ride this thing hard like a tarck sprinter without breaking it? It's just a fixed gear, so its pretty much a tank, right? Its got barely any dynamic parts and im pretty sure the bike is steel.


----------



## Farhat

Hi all, I just signed up and thought I'd introduce myself. I live in Portland Oregon and have been riding my whole life. Finally got back on a road bike. I look forward to learning lots from this group of people.


----------



## blue1scout

*Brand new to Road Biking*

hey hows it going. I have mountained bike for what seems like my whole life. As the army would have they have stationed me somewhere there arent to many trails. So it looks like will be getting a Felt Z4 from my LBS. i have read reviews on it and so far things look pretty solid. I just started riding road bike but this last week alone i rode 273miles in the past 13 days. so i am pretty addicted. I have been using a friends Masi Inizio. I cant wait to get on my new Felt F4 though


----------



## Mr_McDonald

Evening all! New to the forums and the overall hobby itself. Use to bike a lot as a child and lost it growing up. 

Recently just quit smoking and I find myself with so much energy to burn that I picked up a road bike and have been hitting the roads since. 

Looking forward to learning and growing here!


----------



## Curt D

Hey all!
Just got back into riding in 2013 after not riding for 17yrs. I hit MTB hard last year and just picked up a 2014 carbon Ridley Fenix w/105 group. The goal is to be able to roll out on a weekend and do a 50 mile ride.


----------



## IOWA

Hello cycling world

I just bought a new ( to me ) bike and I've just been riding for about a week or so. I'm from Iowa and really excited about my new hobby!


----------



## Henry Wilt

Hi Folks,

I'm 50, married with 4 children and a British expat living in Thailand.

I am pretty new to riding having not ridden a bike since my late teens until the middle of last year when I started riding again as a way to try and lose weight and get fit. Little did I know how much I would enjoy it. 
I started with a Fuji Nevada 4.0 (cheap mountain bike) I bought when knowing nothing about riding or what I needed/wanted. By the end of last year I felt I had erred in my choice as I prefer riding on the road and felt that my enjoyment would be enhanced on a bike more suited to tarmac. So I bought my first road bike about a month ago, another Fuji, this time a Sportif 1.3. I stuck with Fuji as the 1st bike seemed to be well built and very good value for money, as well as having some pretty good reviews. I am however having a few problems with this one which I will outline in another thread as I need some advice to resolve the issues.

I work offshore which means at least 6 months a year while I am working I cannot get out on a bike at all but, when I am at home I have plenty of time to enjoy my new passion.

I look forward to interacting with you all and learning from you.


----------



## coot271

Hi all. I am a mtn biker, but am very interested in CX. Any ideas on a good bike for a starter? I have a bike addiction and upgrade-itis. Sometimes I get outta control. Looks like there may be some good rig suggestions in this thread. I'll check 'em out.


----------



## D.M. Schwartz

*Not satisfied with bike tech status quo*

Hello, all.

I've been riding since 1954, mostly commuting, starting with grade school, through college and to work. As an architect and engineer, I'm always thinking of ways to improve things. 

My most recent design is the "suspended rider bicycle." It's patented and a proof-of-concept is in testing, now. You can follow our development progress at the bike's website: 

Flying Rider - the new way to ride

Cheers,

David


----------



## patrickn

Greetings. I started riding again about a year ago after hardly touching my bike for many, many years. I wanted to get serious about riding so I purchased a 2014 Giant Defy Composite 2 just two weeks ago. My previous bike is a Haro I've had since around 1992. As a kid before driving I rode bikes (and unicycles!) quite a bit. Also used a bike to get around college for several years. It's hard to believe I had been away from it for so long. It's great to be back riding again!


----------



## WilliamoftheWest

I'm Will, fairly new to cycling. I bought a cheap road bike and caught the bug, found myself in need of advice and ended up here. I've been riding 100-150 miles a week, and would love to learn the ropes on many aspects of cycling.


----------



## KevinE

Hello everyone...I joined about 10 minutes ago mainly to get some advice on my first road bike. I'm a former mountain biker but haven't done that in 10 years (bike got stolen and I never replaced it) and an avid runner. Lately I've had a nagging foot injury so I decided to get a road bike for cross training. So, this will be the first road bike I've ever owned and I have it narrowed down between two bikes:

2013 Specialized Tarmac with Sora components
--and--
2014 Felt Z85 with 105 components

I've ridden both and I could go for either of them. The Tarmac is a carbon frame with lower-end components and the Felt is aluminum with much better components, and there's about a $150 difference between them. Right now I'm just planning on doing 20 or 30 miles rides to supplement my running, but in the future I might want to do some tris or longer rides (100 or 150 miles). With this in mind, would you all consider the frame or the components more important at the time of the initial purchase?

With the Felt, it's pretty much maxed out unless I want to go up to Ultegra components in the future, but with the Tarmac, there seems to be more room for growth. I'm just not sure of the issues in carbon vs. aluminum frames. Is carbon better for distance?


----------



## hurler

Hi All - New to the forum, former MTBer. Picked up a Fuji Altamira with an Ultegra gruppo from Performance a few weeks ago. Finally was able to get it out for the first time tonight and put in about 8 miles. Love this bike! I've got a lot to learn and this forum has been very helpful in getting me back into riding.

Chris


----------



## High Gear

Me before my ride here in CT. Been on this forum for a long time. Started riding seriously in '89. This is one of my three road bikes. A LOOK KG281. My other two are steel. A 2013 Somec Rex and a '95 De Rosa Primato, both steel.


----------



## ideasbusted

Hi, I'm a member. I'm John from Thailand. 

I rid Bianchi Impulso road bike for about 1 year. Now I am looking forward to upgrade to carbon frame.


----------



## BULL778

Hi All,

New member here. I started biking last spring with a bike that I traded for some golf clubs. It's a 2008 Masi Alare and I'm having a blast on it. I changed out the pedals and saddle and purchased a Garmin 500. Otherwise, it's all stock. I purchased a Cyclops fluid trainer last winter to keep me going during our colder months in CT. But now its warm and I'm ready to ride. I'm looking to complete 1000km for the month of July. Wish me luck.

Here's me and my trusty steed before a Wednesday group ride. Yes, I'm a big guy. Hopefully not for much longer.


----------



## kitchese

*New from Charleston, SC!*

Hey all!

My name is Steve. I'm 27 - live in beautiful Charleston, SC and work as a Contracts Manager for an IT Consulting firm.

Just got into cycling in December of 2013. My first bike was a 2013 Trek 1.5. I just recently upgraded to my 2013 Trek Madone 5.2 which I absolutely LOVE! So far I have lost 22 pounds cycling, and I am hooked on riding! I'll be riding my first century this coming September!

Here is a shot of my new ride overlooking the Charleston Harbor:


----------



## Cavpat

Hi all, Pat here. I've been a casual mountain-biker for most of my life, and started somewhat seriously riding on the pavement about a year and a half ago, and am now hooked. I've done a couple metric centuries, but most of my rides are in the ~20 mile range with the occasional 30-40 mile ride. I've already registered for my first 'real' century which will be this October.
My rides:
2011 Trek 3900 hardtail mtb with urban tires, lights, rack & panniers for touring/commuter duty.
2012 Trek 1.1 (upgraded brakes to 105's with KoolStop pads)
2005 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Pro for when I wanna get dirty.
1996 Raleigh M30 that I've had since new and am restoring to give to my youngest sister.
And finally, some cheap used fixie I got at a swap meet just because track-stands and skids are fun sometimes.


----------



## Lombard

ruckus said:


> Oh and get rid of that chain protector thing on your rear wheel. If the derailleur limits are set right, your chain won't jump off.


You mean in an ideal world where everything is adjusted correctly? That is until the rider's bike falls on the drive side and bends the derailleur in, then picks the bike up and rides it. Then the 1st time the rider shifts into the 1st cog, life could get interesting and not in a good way!


----------



## tamorris

Just wanted to say hi to everyone,Im Tim from Kentucky.Ive been riding for about 3 years now after my doctor recommended to me not to be running so i can preserve what is left of my knees.I currently own a Trek 2.1 Apex and enjoy riding it 3 to 4 times a week with a long ride of 40- 70 miles on weekends.Joined the forums to get other peoples opinions on bikes as i am looking to upgrade. Never done an organized ride,but i do ride with a group 2 days out of the week when im off work which i enjoy.I also like my solo rides very much,seems to be something about just feeling the solitude and the outdoors on a bike that you just cant get from any other means of transportation and all the while improving your health.Yea i like it!


----------



## Frosty

Greetings all, from a rather cold Johannesburg, South Africa.
It's been a while since I was a n00b in a forum, but there's always a first.

I stumbled across this forum because I'm considering going the Chinese carbon frame option, but can't decide what I really want (another road frame, or 650b, 29er or a fat bike). A link on another South African cycling forum that I've been a part of since 2007 directed me to this forum. 

So I thought I'd introduce myself, first, before exploring this forum.


----------



## niman123

Hello, my name is Niman sidhu. I Like ride my bike and have loved it ever since I can remember. Thanks


----------



## slickaa

Hello everyone.
Signing in from Jakarta. Doing mostly road riding..


----------



## ValbyDK

Hello co-bicyclists: all new to this site/forum: Im a danish guy, 54 yo, started road biking only 2 years ago, recently bought no 2 Giant bike (tcr composite 0, model 2013): its simply wonderful to bike...


----------



## Franzisco

Here is a pic of my cross bike. I'm a rider living in San Francisco.


----------



## ValbyDK

Franzisco said:


> Here is a pic of my cross bike. I'm a rider living in San Francisco.
> 
> 
> View attachment 299604


Hi Franzisco: what a beautiful cross bike - you ride a lot? your town is gorgeous - Im a Dane and will be visiting in December


----------



## Franzisco

ValbyDK said:


> Hi Franzisco: what a beautiful cross bike - you ride a lot? your town is gorgeous - Im a Dane and will be visiting in December


Thanks Valby. I ride around 100-150 miles a week. Not too much compared to a lot of other people. I ride a little of everything to keep things interesting. San Francisco is a beautiful city and as much as I hate climbing the hills, they have definitely made me a stronger rider.


----------



## kurious2learn

hi everyone.

new to the site and new to road cycling.

enjoying riding (...can't run anymore due to too many nagging injuries and arthritis) very much on my new/old 2005 Trek 2100 which is one size too big (who knew).

anyway, that's it, that's all. back to dreaming about my next bike.

bye


----------



## High Gear

I have seen many runners like you move to cycling. Perfect exchange. Welcome!



kurious2learn said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> new to the site and new to road cycling.
> 
> enjoying riding (...can't run anymore due to too many nagging injuries and arthritis) very much on my new/old 2005 Trek 2100 which is one size too big (who knew).
> 
> anyway, that's it, that's all. back to dreaming about my next bike.
> 
> bye


----------



## taylor16

Hello- I've never owned a road bicycle but a good friend of mine has introduced me to the idea of starting this as a new hobby/lifestyle. I used to ride a number of mountain bikes during high school and haven't ridden since (currently in my 30's). My goal is to start routine exercise and enjoy being outdoors in a variety of conditions... 

With that being said, I'm greatly overwhelmed with the different options for bikes that are available. First stop is a local bike shop, hopefully, this week. At this point, I've read a lot of good things about the Giant Defy 1. (I'm 6'2", 225lbs, looking for something for paved roads w/ occasional gravel - any suggestions?)


----------



## njsarge

Hi from Toms River NJ. I having been riding for the past few months. I am riding a specialized crosstrail sport disc that I bought used. So far it is a great bike, used for riding on the road. I also run in between rides but have been riding more due to some knee pain.


----------



## JDK1962

rxmoore said:


> Aside from the opportunity to introduce myself, I also get the chance to get rid of that annoying "Our records indicate that you have never posted to our site before!" thing at the top of every page every time I visit here. Two birds, so to speak.
> View attachment 273321


What he said.

I'm Jeff, 52, formerly a runner, but picked up an Achilles tendon issue that just won't go away. So I started riding my ancient Schwinn Frontier MTB as an alternative, then in May of this year, I bit the bullet and bought a Cervelo R3 105. As of this morning, Strava tells me I've put 2542 miles on the Cervelo so far this year, riding the roads around Boulder, CO.

As I'm incredibly introverted, I've yet to ride in a group (though I did ride a Tour de Cure century last month). Mostly I just ride between 0430-0700, with few cars and fewer bikes around, indulging in my omega man fantasies.

Slowly trying to add running back in. Strangely, riding the bicycle the day after a run helps my tendonitis.


----------



## Scar

Hello. 

David here from beautiful Northeast Tennessee. My wife and I have been riding since we were married, except for the time off trying to be the All-American parents to our kids. We stated back riding about 10 years ago and ride between 3,000 and 4500 miles a year on our road bikes. There are few things better than being out in the fresh air, riding a bike early on a summer morning.


----------

